# [CLOSED][T-Mobile USA] Free SIM Unlocking Service - [OnePlus/Samsung/Google/LG/Moto]



## mobbdeep (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello XDA,

I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!

*ATTN: IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE BELOW REQUIREMENTS OR READ THIS ENTIRE THREAD, DO NOT PM ME AND WASTE OUR TIME. YOU WILL BE IGNORED!

Current turnaround time:* ~1-4 days depending on how busy I am. Yes, I have a life outside of this.

*Requirements:*

Unlocking for T-Mobile OnePlus/Samsung/Google/LG/Moto USA variants only.
Not eligible for T-Mobile Prepaid, MetroPCS, or other TMO subsidies.
Not eligible for Sprint users even though they merged or you have a T-Mobile SIM card.
Device must be on the network for *AT LEAST* 3 full calendar days.
Cannot currently be flashed to any international firmware.
Device must be originally purchased from T-Mobile themselves. Not purchased via 3rd party or directly from the manufacturer.
** **At this time, I cannot unlock devices using an eSIM (eg. Pixel 6's). If you want me to unlock your device, you will need to have a physical SIM card installed and meet the 3 day requirement.*

If you meet the above requirements, PM the last name of the account holder and your phone number associated with said device.

*Important Information:*

Please keep in mind I get a lot of PM's regarding this so you will get a reply when yours has been completed. Do not send multiple requests.
If you make any SIM card changes, you will have to wait at least 3 days for me to be able to unlock your device.
Your device does NOT have to be paid off.
There is no 100% guarantee this will work. There could be a possibility of an unlock ineligibility.
I cannot unlock with just an IMEI number so don't bother asking.

*ERROR CODE = 255? See below..*

Send me a PM with the phone number and I will review your unlock status.
Plenty of vouches here from my OP7 / OP8 unlocking..








						[T-Mobile] OP7 Pro SIM Unlock!
					

[Update 20200210] Service continued in this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/t-mobile-free-sim-unlocking-service-oneplus-samsung.4231597/  *** SERVICE HAS BEEN TEMPORALILY PAUSED. WILL OPEN THREAD WHEN RESUMED ***  Hello,  I am doing...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[T-Mobile] Free OP8 SIM Unlocking!
					

[Update 20200210] Service continued in this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/t-mobile-free-sim-unlocking-service-oneplus-samsung.4231597/  I am doing free SIM unlocking on the T-Mobile OnePlus 8. This allows your device to be network...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




*Feel free to donate below!

PayPal:* https://PayPal.me/spdyhost
*CashApp:* Given in PM by request.
*Venmo:* Given in PM by request.
*Amazon Gift Card:* Ask me how.​


----------



## XmentalX (Feb 10, 2021)

I know you posted your threads to vouch but I will gladly give you a +1 here as well you helped me out in the past. If you ever are able to expand to Pixels I have a 4A 5G that I would love to unlock the bootloader on. Beyond that thanks for this awesome service you provide!


----------



## One2 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ah nuts that's a nope for my Nord N10 5G on T-Mobile Metro... oh well I hope the drawer trick works in 6 months.


----------



## thetojo (Feb 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep I can't PM is it over already


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 10, 2021)

XmentalX said:


> I know you posted your threads to vouch but I will gladly give you a +1 here as well you helped me out in the past. If you ever are able to expand to Pixels I have a 4A 5G that I would love to unlock the bootloader on. Beyond that thanks for this awesome service you provide!

Click to collapse



Drop me a PM and I'll take a look on Thursday. I won't be doing unlocks tomorrow but I'll be knocking everything out then. I don't see why I can't do it. If I can, then I'll update the thread and add the Pixel in on it too.



One2 said:


> Ah nuts that's a nope for my Nord N10 5G on T-Mobile Metro... oh well I hope the drawer trick works in 6 months.

Click to collapse



Sorry about that!



thetojo said:


> @mobbdeep I can't PM is it over already

Click to collapse



PM me now, sorry. The last time I logged in here, this forum was on a different layout and older forum software so settings were moved around.

---

To those who were donating to request network unlocks while I stopped the service and you still need the unlock, PM me. I will be knocking the requests out starting Thursday.


----------



## thetojo (Feb 10, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Drop me a PM and I'll take a look on Thursday. I won't be doing unlocks tomorrow but I'll be knocking everything out then. I don't see why I can't do it. If I can, then I'll update the thread and add the Pixel in on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did thank you


----------



## XmentalX (Feb 10, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Drop me a PM and I'll take a look on Thursday. I won't be doing unlocks tomorrow but I'll be knocking everything out then. I don't see why I can't do it. If I can, then I'll update the thread and add the Pixel in on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, I appreciate you even checking. PM sent. No rush on my end I have a busy week myself as well but am off all next week so it would be awesome to mess around with the pixel since Nord n10 development seems to be stagnated.


----------



## Mickyyy (Feb 10, 2021)

Pm sent, much appreciated homie!


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Feb 11, 2021)

can this be done for oneplus 8 sprint variant? since everything is merged?


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Feb 11, 2021)

Also pm sent brother!


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 11, 2021)

Beefybeardedbear said:


> can this be done for oneplus 8 sprint variant? since everything is merged?

Click to collapse



No, sorry. T-Mobile & Sprint are still two separate systems in the backend part.


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Feb 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> No, sorry. T-Mobile & Sprint are still two separate systems in the backend part.

Click to collapse



Damn it. Knew I should have just bought the phone unlocked. Welp, back to my 6T, still performs like a beast. Honestly the only reason I even bought the 8 was because I was excited for custom roms, and snapdragon 865. but I didn't think sprint would be this persistent. Actually I haven't even bought the damn thing yet lol. It's on a payment plan.


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 11, 2021)

Beefybeardedbear said:


> Damn it. Knew I should have just bought the phone unlocked. Welp, back to my 6T, still performs like a beast. Honestly the only reason I even bought the 8 was because I was excited for custom roms, and snapdragon 865. but I didn't think sprint would be this persistent. Actually I haven't even bought the damn thing yet lol. It's on a payment plan.

Click to collapse



Sprint is so ass backwards with their financing/leasing. If your 6T was paid off and you were open to get a new phone, I would have just requested to have your Sprint account merged into T-Mobile and then get the phone that way.


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Feb 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Sprint is so ass backwards with their financing/leasing. If your 6T was paid off and you were open to get a new phone, I would have just requested to have your Sprint account merged into T-Mobile and then get the phone that way.

Click to collapse



See I would have done that. But this was at the time that they were still merging and everything. So I didn't wanna ask because they probably would have given me an answer like "unfortunately we can't do that because we're still in the merging process." So I didn't even bother asking. My 6T is still in mint condition, screen protector and case on since day one, replaced everytime. No dents or nicks in the sides. Battery still a champ. So honestly, might sell my 8 once it's paid off.


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Feb 11, 2021)

Beefybeardedbear said:


> See I would have done that. But this was at the time that they were still merging and everything. So I didn't wanna ask because they probably would have given me an answer like "unfortunately we can't do that because we're still in the merging process." So I didn't even bother asking. My 6T is still in mint condition, screen protector and case on since day one, replaced everytime. No dents or nicks in the sides. Battery still a champ. So honestly, might sell my 8 once it's paid off.

Click to collapse



Honestly, you're a champ for doing all of this for people. Keep doing what you do. People love you for it. Even if you couldn't unlock mine.


----------



## 13345100262 (Feb 11, 2021)

*Dear boss, I bought my oneplus 8 from someone else. I only know the IMEI code. Can I unlock the network lock?*


----------



## warlord2045 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi, I bought a T-mobile Oneplus 7T from a dishonest seller on ebay. I get error code 255 when trying to do a permanent unlock. I tried the methods you mentioned, does not work on my set. As I am outside USA, T-mobile staff on Twitter not able to help me. 

I had checked my IMEI, it is not under blacklist. If you can help me unlocked, most happy to buy you a cup of coffee. Thanks.


----------



## dirtvoyles (Feb 11, 2021)

Success! Thank you so much for this!


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 11, 2021)

All unlock requests have been completed.


----------



## thetojo (Feb 11, 2021)

@mobbdeep You're the man thank you literally got your message then a text from T-Mobile saying I met unlock requirements. thanks again I really appreciate it


----------



## XmentalX (Feb 11, 2021)

A+ thanks for the help Pixel 4a 5G unlocked! Thanks for being willing to try


----------



## geiswiz (Feb 11, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you so much! The unlock was successful on my TMO OP 8.


----------



## Caguayote (Feb 12, 2021)

Please unlock my oneplus
Last name camacho


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 12, 2021)

Caguayote said:


> Please unlock my oneplus 8
> ********
> Last name ********

Click to collapse



You're supposed to PM me that information, not post it here publicly.


----------



## NachoB (Feb 12, 2021)

Request sent Wednesday, unlocked on Thursday.
Thank you very much for your work.


----------



## Mickyyy (Feb 12, 2021)

Unlock successful on two OP8 still under payment plan on T-Mobile. Thanks again!


----------



## carbinemonoxide (Feb 12, 2021)

Request sent today, unlocked today. Still on EIP. Thanks!


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 12, 2021)

All requests have been fulfilled. I am still taking requests today. Also, all questions that have been posted here have already been answered in the thread. It's that simple. 

I can't unlock a phone you bought from a dishonest seller if you don't have a T-Mobile number associated with your device. If you truly got it from eBay and it wasn't as described, why not contact eBay or dispute the payment thru PayPal or your bank?


----------



## ozfive (Feb 13, 2021)

Honestly mobbdeep, your doing some good work here. I am going to hit you up later if the OnePlus 9Pro is worthwhile when it releases. My 7Pro is just such a beast still.


----------



## ImDonly1 (Feb 13, 2021)

It seems my Sprint Oneplus 8 is never getting unlocked. Wish there was at least a cheap unlock on eBay or something.


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 13, 2021)

ImDonly1 said:


> It seems my Sprint Oneplus 8 is never getting unlocked. Wish there was at least a cheap unlock on eBay or something.

Click to collapse



I sent you a PM.

Also, I'm taking requests all day today!


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 15, 2021)

All requests are completed. Still taking requests!


----------



## tinybear2 (Feb 15, 2021)

PM sent, thanks for providing this service!


----------



## cali310 (Feb 15, 2021)

He unlocked a 2nd phone for me today (OP8).  THANKS A LOT!!!!


----------



## JohnGalt76 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you! @mobbdeep Both phones are now unlocked. Thank you for provide this great service.


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 16, 2021)

All requests have been completed. I'm taking requests all day today.


----------



## yelped (Feb 16, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been completed. I'm taking requests all day today.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Are you able to do a Oneplus 8T through Sprint, but using a Tmobile SIM (TNX)?


----------



## Pacific Northwest (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you it worked for me, I appreciate.
You are the best!


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 16, 2021)

yelped said:


> Thanks! Are you able to do a Oneplus 8T through Sprint, but using a Tmobile SIM (TNX)?

Click to collapse



No, sorry.


----------



## tinybear2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Successfully unlocked my OP8T, thanks so much!


----------



## Niinja1031 (Feb 17, 2021)

Success on my op8 ty so much!


----------



## mah18018 (Feb 17, 2021)

Please unlock my tmobile op8t


----------



## mah18018 (Feb 17, 2021)

Please pm me


----------



## yelped (Feb 17, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> No, sorry.

Click to collapse



Oh well.. I guess I will need to wait at least half a year until they merge some systems for that... Thanks anyways!


----------



## Hongluc168 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi I need help on unlocking my oneplus 8 TMobile.

Thanks

Hongluc168


----------



## 17323980639 (Feb 18, 2021)

[QUOTE =“ mobbdeep，帖子：84476165，成员：6958558”]
您应该向我提供这些信息，而不是在此处公开发布。
[/引用]

I come from China. I really don't understand what PM is, and I can't provide it for you. The administrator just deleted my reply. What should i give you




我来自中国。我真的不明白什么是PM，也无法为您提供。管理员刚刚删除了我的回复。我应该怎么给你


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 19, 2021)

All requests that were following my instructions have been taken care of. If you didn't get a reply from me, you didn't read my thread.

Still taking requests!


----------



## vx117 (Feb 19, 2021)

My T-Mobile S21+ was successfully unlocked! Many many thanks!


----------



## MrPanda1 (Feb 19, 2021)

It has been done, my pho has been unlocked! Thank you my good sir!!


----------



## 11gperry (Feb 19, 2021)

My T-Mobile OnePlus 8T was successfully unlocked! Thank you so much, I appreciate it! I can definitely vouch!


----------



## Holy Jamoly (Feb 19, 2021)

Can you unlock mine


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 19, 2021)

All received requests have been fulfilled. Still taking requests!


----------



## bricky23 (Feb 19, 2021)

Unlocked my Samsung Galaxy S20 FE. Donation sent. Thank you so much! This the second time. Unlocked my oneplus 7t pro months ago. Thanks


----------



## wotuw (Feb 20, 2021)

Please could you help me where to find the required information for PMing  you?  My device is indeed a T-Mobile OnePlus KB2007 model, but I do not know the last name of the first person who bought it.


----------



## Mohammad Saifuddin (Feb 20, 2021)

I bought a T Mobile Variant Oneplus 7pro but I have no data regarding the original Owner’s T Mobile account or something like that,I have the Original Box, Is there any possibility to make this unlocked by you using the available information from box Sticker/Phone ?


----------



## fordstang99 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a T-Mobile oneplus 7 pro..lost my job then wife lost her job..had to let T-Mobile go so now you have 2 Oneplus 7 pro that are T-Mobile locked..could you help this? Have name and both #'s


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 20, 2021)

All requests are completed and still taking more.


----------



## Hongluc168 (Feb 20, 2021)

I done the resetting and power off and on still does not work and cannot enable oem unlock


----------



## jcsww (Feb 20, 2021)

Hongluc168 said:


> I done the resetting and power off and on still does not work and cannot enable oem unlock

Click to collapse



You need to request the bootloader unlock token from OnePlus Support and follow the instructions to flash it to be able to unlock the bootloader.  This thread is for SIM unlocking the T-Mobile variant.


----------



## Hongluc168 (Feb 20, 2021)

jcsww said:


> You need to request the bootloader unlock token from OnePlus Support and follow the instructions to flash it to be able to unlock the bootloader.  This thread is for SIM unlocking the T-Mobile variant.

Click to collapse



Ah ok thank you


----------



## osahang (Feb 20, 2021)

Worked perfect on my S21. Thank you for your help.


----------



## mmicsky (Feb 21, 2021)

Can you unlock a tmobile LG V60 with an imei of 355657110919790?


----------



## justen7723 (Feb 21, 2021)

Worked on my  TMO OnePlus 7 pro this morning. Really didn't expect it done as fast as it was either. Thanks so much @mobbdeep!


----------



## Artic1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just a word of advice for others who are in the same situation that I was in. Recently, I've purchased a used OnePlus 7T that had a clean ESN. Since I bought the phone from a reseller, I could not get the phone unlocked because I could not confirm the original owner’s account details. After multiple hours wasted on the phone with T-Mobile’s representatives, I filed an FCC complaint against them. I cited the postpaid section of the CTIA agreement, and explained the situation that I was in. A couple of days later, T-Mobile unlocked my phone. It is unlawful for a carrier to refuse an unlock request once a device has been fully paid off regardless If you are a non-customer, as per the CTIA agreement of which T-Mobile partakes in. If you are stuck with a device that you cannot use, then file an FCC complaint and you have a good chance of getting it unlocked.


----------



## Holy Jamoly (Feb 22, 2021)

Does this take the place of having to get the unlock token? Because I'm still being asked to do that


----------



## jcsww (Feb 22, 2021)

Holy Jamoly said:


> Does this take the place of having to get the unlock token? Because I'm still being asked to do that

Click to collapse



No!  You need to have the SIM lock removed before you can request and flash the token from OnePlus Support.


----------



## Flow02 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks bro, awesome, work perfect.


----------



## Dvalin21 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you sir, most appreciated!!


----------



## Holy Jamoly (Feb 23, 2021)

pogiroheat said:


> *Learn how to use the Mobile Device Unlock code of the OnePlus 6T. SIM unlock phone Android 10 Determine if devices are eligible to be unlocked.*

Click to collapse



Not sure I follow


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 26, 2021)

All requests are done.. still taking more!


----------



## trinidude4 (Feb 26, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests are done.. still taking more!

Click to collapse



Worked for my OnePlus 8 5Gs. Thanks so much for taking care of my requests. I failed to convince t-mobile to unlock my sims a few times.


----------



## zushiye1 (Feb 26, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests are done.. still taking more!

Click to collapse



Just PM you a request for Oneplus 8G with phone number and last name of account holder.~~
Hope to hear from you soon . Thanks a lot !! @mobbdeep


----------



## zushiye1 (Feb 27, 2021)

zushiye1 said:


> Just PM you a request for Oneplus 8G with phone number and last name of account holder.~~
> Hope to hear from you soon . Thanks a lot !! @mobbdeep

Click to collapse



@mobbdeep is amazing ! It's so fast and kindly receive my tip from Paypal~~


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 27, 2021)

Appreciate the feedback. All requests have been completed. Keep sending them in!


----------



## nuggt (Feb 27, 2021)

Worked wonders! Thanks again!


----------



## veritasaequita (Feb 27, 2021)

Didn't want to pm seeming as if being rude so I figured I'd ask here. All requirements are met except I'm on a mint mobile unlimited plan, the network identifier at top of screen shows as tmobile. Can it work with my circumstance or no?


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 27, 2021)

captain_smackaskank said:


> Didn't want to pm seeming as if being rude so I figured I'd ask here. All requirements are met except I'm on a mint mobile unlimited plan, the network identifier at top of screen shows as tmobile. Can it work with my circumstance or no?

Click to collapse



No, sorry. It can't be a sister company of TMO.


----------



## fordstang99 (Feb 27, 2021)

I pm'd around the 20th but never heard back.. Was it not able to be done?


----------



## mobbdeep (Feb 28, 2021)

fordstang99 said:


> I pm'd around the 20th but never heard back.. Was it not able to be done?

Click to collapse



No, sorry. Your request doesn't meet my requirements.


----------



## fordstang99 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for answering


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 2, 2021)

Still taking requests. PM me if you meet the requirements!


----------



## Uhht57ugd4efb (Mar 2, 2021)

I can vouch for mobbdeep! Unlocked my OP8!


----------



## Rehvix (Mar 5, 2021)

Unlocked my OP 7 Pro like a champ. Grateful for your work homie. On behalf of everyone who's shown appreciation or not, huge thanks.


----------



## tdiamndz (Mar 6, 2021)

I Sent a request to your PM.


----------



## itechgeektim (Mar 6, 2021)

I can vouch for mobbdeep! Unlocked my OP8!


----------



## masterkamon842 (Mar 6, 2021)

I vouch. Unlocked my OP8 in about 24h. Please donate to this kind soul!


----------



## tdiamndz (Mar 7, 2021)

Ty @mobbdeep, thanks for the reasonable timing as well!


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 8, 2021)

All unlock requests have been fulfilled. Will be doing them for another 30 minutes then continue Tuesday. Send me your requests!!


----------



## rzcay69 (Mar 8, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank u sir, unlocked with a quickness! much appreciated, stay legendary


----------



## agU.- (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi, sorry for my English!! I'm doing my best 
I'm from Chile, I bought a OP7 Pro on eBay and it is locked. When I try to unlock in T-Mobile Device unlock app, I get the error: "Server error". Can you unlock the phone if it is located in Chile and with that error?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 10, 2021)

agU.- said:


> Hi, sorry for my English!! I'm doing my best
> I'm from Chile, I bought a OP7 Pro on eBay and it is locked. When I try to unlock in T-Mobile Device unlock app, I get the error: "Server error". Can you unlock the phone if it is located in Chile and with that error?
> 
> Thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



You didn't read my thread at all. I'm tired of repeating myself. I cannot unlock your device if you aren't using T-Mobile and if your country doesn't have T-Mobile, that means I cannot unlock your phone.


----------



## usnow (Mar 10, 2021)

Vouch for mobbdeep! Unlocked the OP8 in less than 24 hours! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mobilelearner (Mar 10, 2021)

It is nice. What is price for unlock Lg mobile. We can use other sim card.


----------



## Camilorc (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello friend could you help me?  I bought a Oneplus 8 T-mobile version on Ebay, the seller told me that it was network unlocked, but it was not.  I need to unlock it to use on other networks since I am not in the US.  Please help!


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 12, 2021)

Mobilelearner said:


> It is nice. What is price for unlock Lg mobile. We can use other sim card.

Click to collapse



I can unlock Lg phones on the TMO network too.


----------



## oscarmaldonado (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks bud, TMOBILE GOOGLE PIXEL 4A 5G now unlocked thanks to you.


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 13, 2021)

I have expanded my services to LG devices as well. I'm still doing unlocks. Hit me up!!


----------



## harry674 (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi Just sent you request. Thanks in advance


----------



## StillLearning718 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent a request. Thanks for all you've been doing.


----------



## StillLearning718 (Mar 15, 2021)

Great work and really fast!

Worked perfectly for me


----------



## EmpiricalDepth (Mar 15, 2021)

Perfect Thanks!


----------



## harry674 (Mar 16, 2021)

harry674 said:


> Hi Just sent you request. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking so fast! it worked without any issues.


----------



## harry674 (Mar 16, 2021)

Donation sent your way!


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep, exceptional service. Privacy is always respected. Even if you don't need mobbdeep services, please donate because you might need him one day. Very grateful to have known him on XDA.


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 17, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> Thank you mobbdeep, exceptional service. Privacy is always respected. Even if you don't need mobbdeep services, please donate because you might need him one day. Very grateful to have known him on XDA.

Click to collapse



Thank you for this! Hope you have a great rest of your week.


----------



## kevin.broadstreet (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi there, @mobbdeep I just wanted to let you know that I've sent you a DM. I know you're busy, so I just wanted to put it on your radar


----------



## mingkee (Mar 18, 2021)

@mobbdeep
May I request a SIM unlock for my 8T+?
All requirements are met. It's on line 2 from day one
I will donate a Big Mac meal after it's done

Update: completed
I sent $10 through PayPal as appreciation


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 18, 2021)

Taking requests for 4 more hours today!!


----------



## porkloinjam (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry for the stupid question, but this would not be possible for T-Mobile variant purchased directly from Samsung, correct?


----------



## Intoage (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi.. i badly need your help. I bought a oneplus 7 pro from ebay..which was t-mobile locked. Now i move abroad. I dont have t-mobile number as well..i tried everywhere.. couldn't unlocked my phone.please help me..my imei number is 865510040155535


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 20, 2021)

porkloinjam said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but this would not be possible for T-Mobile variant purchased directly from Samsung, correct?

Click to collapse



If the phone is made for T-Mobile and is on the T-Mobile network then it can be unlocked.


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 20, 2021)

Intoage said:


> Hi.. i badly need your help. I bought a oneplus 7 pro from ebay..which was t-mobile locked. Now i move abroad. I dont have t-mobile number as well..i tried everywhere.. couldn't unlocked my phone.please help me..my imei number is 865510040155535

Click to collapse



If it's not on the T-Mobile network then it can not be unlocked this way.


----------



## Intoage (Mar 20, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> If it's not on the T-Mobile network then it can not be unlocked this way.

Click to collapse



Hi. Its loked with T-mobile network.please help me


----------



## jcsww (Mar 20, 2021)

porkloinjam said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but this would not be possible for T-Mobile variant purchased directly from Samsung, correct?

Click to collapse



If the IMEI is in T-Mobile's system, then it should be possible from my understanding of how things work.  The rest of the requirements mentioned in the OP also have to be met though.  Whether or not @mobbdeep has the ability to add the IMEI into the system to process the unlock if all other conditions are met.  Mobbdeep would have to answer that.


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 20, 2021)

jcsww said:


> If the IMEI is in T-Mobile's system, then it should be possible from my understanding of how things work.  The rest of the requirements mentioned in the OP also have to be met though.  Whether or not @mobbdeep has the ability to add the IMEI into the system to process the unlock if all other conditions are met.  Mobbdeep would have to answer that.

Click to collapse



At this time, I don't have the ability to add the IMEI into their system. The people who are sending me their IMEI's are mainly people who are buying locked devices from eBay which in that case, I can't do anything about.


----------



## Magneto888 (Mar 22, 2021)

Is it legit??????


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 22, 2021)

Magneto888 said:


> Is it legit??????

Click to collapse



It's a free service, he asks for nothing in return, you may donate to him if you feel that what you received is worth more than FREE. Between myself and family, I have had 4 phones unlocked through *mobbdeep* . He has my utmost respect.


----------



## mingkee (Mar 22, 2021)

Magneto888 said:


> Is it legit??????

Click to collapse



At least it works for my 8T+


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

I can't figure out for the life of me how to PM him to have my phone unlock. I feel stupid but can someone please enlighten me? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 23, 2021)

Taylorce209 said:


> I can't figure out for the life of me how to PM him to have my phone unlock. I feel stupid but can someone please enlighten me? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Click on the M next to his name, a pop-up will show, click message and send after typing message. Done


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> Click on the M next to his name, a pop-up will show, click message and send after typing message. Done

Click to collapse



Awsome thank you so much.


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 23, 2021)

Taylorce209 said:


> Awsome thank you so much.

Click to collapse



No worries, happy to help.


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> No worries, happy to help.

Click to collapse



All I see is the option to start a conversation is that it?


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 23, 2021)

Taylorce209 said:


> All I see is the option to start a conversation is that it?

Click to collapse








These are the screens you should see


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

I can't get that to show up so I guess I don't deserve to get my phone unlocked for being such a dumb ass


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 23, 2021)

Taylorce209 said:


> I can't get that to show up so I guess I don't deserve to get my phone unlocked for being such a dumb ass

Click to collapse



He will see your message on here. Don't post your info in three room, it will get deleted and possibly banned.


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> He will see your message on here. Don't post your info in three room, it will get delete

Click to collapse


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Red1ight_ (Mar 23, 2021)

I vouch for @mobbdeep!
Thank you so much for unlocking both of my OP 8T!


----------



## apacseven (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks mobbdeep! Requested unlock and had it an hour later. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you offer this for OnePlus 8 5 g T-Mobile


----------



## jcsww (Mar 24, 2021)

Taylorce209 said:


> Do you offer this for OnePlus 8 5 g T-Mobile

Click to collapse



Yes.  This service includes the T-Mobile OnePlus 8 5G.


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you for offering this!

For the requirement of the device to be active on the T-Mobile network for at least 3 days, does that mean 3 days from the "Plan start date" listed under the line details in my account, or 3 days from the moment the SIM card attached to the line is inserted into the phone?

My "Plan start date" is 3/17/2021 for the line but I just got my Pixel 4a 5G in the mail from them and put the SIM in today.


----------



## Stephanie_Sy (Mar 24, 2021)

If you have a SIM-unlocked phone, you can use your Pixel with any mobile service provider


----------



## jcsww (Mar 24, 2021)

jtroye32 said:


> Thank you for offering this!
> 
> For the requirement of the device to be active on the T-Mobile network for at least 3 days, does that mean 3 days from the "Plan start date" listed under the line details in my account, or 3 days from the moment the SIM card attached to the line is inserted into the phone?
> 
> My "Plan start date" is 3/17/2021 for the line but I just got my Pixel 4a 5G in the mail from them and put the SIM in today.

Click to collapse



From the time you put your SIM in the device.


----------



## Taylorce209 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> He will see your message on here. Don't post your info in three room, it will get deleted and possibly banned.

Click to collapse



I think I am bc when I click on the green square with his name on it I don't get the options I see in your screen shot. I feel like an idiot for posting that but for some reason I thought the msg were just between me and you. I know that's shamefully stupid of me to


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 24, 2021)

Stephanie_Sy said:


> If you have a SIM-unlocked phone, you can use your Pixel with any mobile service provider

Click to collapse



As long as that phone has the spectrum on it. Not all phones are the same. A Oneplus bought from T-Mobile won't work on Verizon because of the spectrum. You can almost always have a phone that is T-Mobile and unlocked will work on AT&T.


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Mar 24, 2021)

jtroye32 said:


> Thank you for offering this!
> 
> For the requirement of the device to be active on the T-Mobile network for at least 3 days, does that mean 3 days from the "Plan start date" listed under the line details in my account, or 3 days from the moment the SIM card attached to the line is inserted into the phone?
> 
> My "Plan start date" is 3/17/2021 for the line but I just got my Pixel 4a 5G in the mail from them and put the SIM in today.

Click to collapse



3 days active on network. It basically needs to marry itself to the provider.


----------



## rey8808 (Mar 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fossils-n-dents (Mar 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! You are the answer to my prayers...thank you for the service yoy provide us


mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

You are the answer to my mobile prayers. I'm going to get the Oneplus 8T 5G Pro from T-Mobile, should the device itself be active for 3 days, or the line said device operates on?

In the case of the line itself, it has been active for years.

I await your reply.

Thanks in advance, I'm off to grab the device from T-Mobile.


----------



## perhaps123 (Mar 26, 2021)

sent a pm


----------



## toddl1981 (Mar 26, 2021)

Success, thank you so much!


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 26, 2021)

Still taking unlock requests all day today.

Thanks!


----------



## moubuntu27 (Mar 26, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still taking unlock requests all day today.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I sent you a message... thanks


----------



## yurtmunchie (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, would this work for a T-mobile branded Samsung phone purchased new from Amazon which is currently on T-mobile's prepaid service (talk,text, and data) for about a week? Or would it need to be on T-mobile's postpaid service?


----------



## li1475081657 (Mar 27, 2021)

If there is no account holder’s name and phone number how to unlock it, I checked my device is whitelisted, I bought a second-hand device, and I cannot get the phone number and surname


----------



## wingfat (Mar 27, 2021)

Will this work with the new T-Mobile OnePlus 9... to be released on April 2, 2021 ?  Thanks


----------



## Arkanhell26 (Mar 27, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still taking unlock requests all day today.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I sent you a message.. Thanks!


----------



## EmpiricalDepth (Mar 27, 2021)

another thanks from me for another unlock!


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 27, 2021)

wingfat said:


> Will this work with the new T-Mobile OnePlus 9... to be released on April 2, 2021 ?  Thanks

Click to collapse



Yessir!


----------



## Magneto888 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr Bill Florida said:


> It's a free service, he asks for nothing in return, you may donate to him if you feel that what you received is worth more than FREE. Between myself and family, I have had 4 phones unlocked through *mobbdeep* . He has my utmost respect.

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## Fallon57 (Mar 28, 2021)

Can you please sim unlock my phone? I'm in a really bad spot.


----------



## Fallon57 (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkanhell26 said:


> I sent you a message.. Thanks!

Click to collapse



770 653 9314.


----------



## kramer987 (Mar 29, 2021)

hello. just sent you a PM.


----------



## elisee (Mar 30, 2021)

hello, I sent you a message, thanks


----------



## Articul8Madness (Mar 30, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you still not doing MetroPCS?  I have a Moto One 5G Ace I need unlocked to go to Tmobile.  If not, can you recommend somebody to do it, or hell, show me how and I'll give it a whirl..  Thanks @mobbdeep


----------



## mobbdeep (Mar 30, 2021)

Articul8Madness said:


> Are you still not doing MetroPCS?  I have a Moto One 5G Ace I need unlocked to go to Tmobile.  If not, can you recommend somebody to do it, or hell, show me how and I'll give it a whirl..  Thanks @mobbdeep

Click to collapse



No Metro, sorry.

Taking requests!!


----------



## kramer987 (Mar 31, 2021)

daaaaaaamn.  Better service than tmobile itself LOL!  thanks again. unlocked oneplus8t


----------



## studio1c (Mar 31, 2021)

100% great unlocked sim oneplus 8t thanks


----------



## elisee (Mar 31, 2021)

thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking my OnePlus 8T


----------



## masterkamon842 (Apr 5, 2021)

Is there a limit to 1 phone per person? I had an 8 unlocked from you not too long ago and requested an 8t last Tuesday I just upgraded to but haven't heard back. Hope everything's good and thank you for what you do regardless.


----------



## MNK5 (Apr 6, 2021)

Worked like a charm on my OnePlus 8T!
Best unlock service ever! 
Thank you!


----------



## themoveforward (Apr 6, 2021)

Mobbdeep is the real deal. Was able to unlock my devices when T-Mobile refused to under EIP. Thanks again!!


----------



## That7044 (Apr 7, 2021)

This guy is the real deal!!! Unlock my note 20 Ultra


----------



## Phslion (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey i bought a oneplus 8 tmobile off swappa and turns out it wasnt unlocked.  Im on Mint Mobile weirdly it mostly works but i cannot unlock it and tmobile is no help.  Anyone know if i swap to tmobile for a bit if ill be able to unlock it eventually?


----------



## jcsww (Apr 7, 2021)

Phslion said:


> Hey i bought a oneplus 8 tmobile off swappa and turns out it wasnt unlocked.  Im on Mint Mobile weirdly it mostly works but i cannot unlock it and tmobile is no help.  Anyone know if i swap to tmobile for a bit if ill be able to unlock it eventually?

Click to collapse



You should return it to the seller on Swappa if you need it unlocked.  If they falsely advertised it as SIM unlocked, make sure you report the seller as well.


----------



## Phslion (Apr 7, 2021)

jcsww said:


> You should return it to the seller on Swappa if you need it unlocked.  If they falsely advertised it as SIM unlocked, make sure you report the seller as well.

Click to collapse



Technically he never said it was unlocked.  Its on me, i hadn't had to deal with locked phones and didnt realize even though the iemi checkers all came back good it could turn into a fiasco.


----------



## TheKnux (Apr 7, 2021)

@mobbdeep sent you a PM.


----------



## mingkee (Apr 8, 2021)

Expect there will have some requests for Samsung A32 due to free 5G phone trade in


----------



## razercortex (Apr 8, 2021)

He's legit guys, unlocked my OnePlus 9 Pro in less than two days!

Proof:


----------



## TheKnux (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking my OnePlus 9 and my OnePlus 9 Pro!


----------



## drewski2222 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just unlocked my 9 Pro after having it for less than a week. Thank you!


----------



## Mbektic (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you so much, and you got back to me so quickly. This is the second phone he has helped me with across 2-3 years now. Lifesaver!


----------



## hiryupd (Apr 9, 2021)

Yup just got mine done today. Simple. As advertised. Thanks again!


----------



## kelvin216 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi All,
Reached out to @mobbdeep for the unlock service a couple hours ago, and boom both 9 Pros perm unlocked, thanks my friend!!!

Donation sent my friend!!


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 9, 2021)

I just wanted to post an update on the turnaround time right now. Due to the new OnePlus 9 & Samsung A series launching, the amount of requests I have gotten has doubled. I am doing my best to get them completed as quickly as possible. They should be all caught up tomorrow (4/9). Once your request is complete, you will get a response back from me.

Thank you all for your patience and not sending me more than one unlock request.


----------



## Persianhawkes (Apr 9, 2021)

This guy is the best. Unlocked OP9 pro fast


----------



## Slyboy101 (Apr 9, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I just wanted to post an update on the turnaround time right now. Due to the new OnePlus 9 & Samsung A series launching, the amount of requests I have gotten has doubled. I am doing my best to get them completed as quickly as possible. They should be all caught up tomorrow (4/9). Once your request is complete, you will get a response back from me.
> 
> Thank you all for your patience and not sending me more than one unlock request.

Click to collapse



Thank you for all your kind work, my dude!! Your efforts are greatly appreciated .

Worked like a charm on Tmobile Oneplus 8T + 5G!


----------



## SpeedsterPaul (Apr 10, 2021)

Can vouch for unlock on my T-Mobile OnePlus 9, very fast reply and worked instantly! Huge thanks!


----------



## blue964 (Apr 10, 2021)

works as advertised, got it unlocked within a day


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 10, 2021)

All unlock requests have been completed. I will take on all new requests tomorrow so send them in. I am now unlocking the new OnePlus 9 series, Samsung A series, and Motorola devices too!


----------



## wingfat (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you so much... Unlock success on both Oneplus 9's. 
Grateful..


----------



## therussiann (Apr 10, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm for my new OP 9 Pro, and very fast, same day awesome greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Guardmy6 (Apr 10, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All unlock requests have been completed. I will take on all new requests tomorrow so send them in. I am now unlocking the new OnePlus 9 series, Samsung A series, and Motorola devices too!

Click to collapse





mobbdeep said:


> Thank you for the unlock. It worked great.

Click to collapse


----------



## lqtdc (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep 
Worked like a charm on Tmobile Oneplus 8T + 5G!


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 10, 2021)

Still doing unlocks for the next couple of hours. Send me a PM if you meet the requirements!!


----------



## Jg1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you ! @mobbdeep 

Worked with mobbdeep magic mojo on oneplus 9 5g t-mobile. 

Donating now !!!


----------



## mavixrange2518 (Apr 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still doing unlocks for the next couple of hours. Send me a PM if you meet the requirements!!

Click to collapse



hello sir mobbdeep, can u help me sim unlock my oneplus 7t tmobile? i already message you sir and hope u can help me with this one. thanks


----------



## Altriaa (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry, my English is not good.

I bought a oneplus7pro of TMobile from ebay,which is locked,so,if I want to unlock it I must know the last name and the phone number associated with it or I can't unlock it right?
And how could I know this information?


----------



## Red1ight_ (Apr 14, 2021)

Altriaa said:


> Sorry, my English is not good.
> 
> I bought a oneplus7pro of TMobile from ebay,which is locked,so,if I want to unlock it I must know the last name and the phone number associated with it or I can't unlock it right?
> And how could I know this information?

Click to collapse



I won't matter regardless if you have that info or not. You must have TMO sim in your phone for at least 3 days, which is part of the requirements.


----------



## Thaboss101 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey is it possible that you could do it with the Imei number ?cause I don't have the account holders name.


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 15, 2021)

Thaboss101 said:


> Hey is it possible that you could do it with the Imei number ?cause I don't have the account holders name.

Click to collapse



No, sorry.

I'll be continuing unlocks tomorrow.


----------



## Wr3ckd90 (Apr 15, 2021)

I've used this service a few times now and every times I've gotten an extremely fast response.. I couldn't +1 and vouch enough on this service.. Send over my donation I really appreciate it..


----------



## jaydenied (Apr 15, 2021)

Just wanna throw a quick shoutout to my man Mob.
This is legit and the real stuff.
Tmobile Oneplus 9 is unlocked.

Much love.

Thanks,


----------



## ghost5825 (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeez, I messaged him and 3 minutes later had the unlock message. Followed the steps to unlock, reboot and ......
Boom "Your device is permanently unlocked" 
 Dude you are my hero. Thank you so much.

If anyone has doubts don't,


----------



## Rick1221 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the unlock , was able to unlock with no issues.


----------



## Zure (Apr 16, 2021)

Unlocked my 8T. Actual unit of a person. Thank you my Breesha


----------



## Shiro12 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the unlock @mobbdeep  unlocked my 9 Pro.


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 16, 2021)

All unlocks have been completed. I have to say, you guys are definitely keeping me busy. Keep sending them in!!


----------



## Lustiak (Apr 16, 2021)

Mega vouch. Just got my 7T Pro 5g ME unlocked! Thank you so much.


----------



## Dryd3n (Apr 16, 2021)

Huge shout out to @mobbdeep for being awesome! My OnePlus 9 is now unlocked. Thanks again, just sent over a donation.


----------



## Epicbox (Apr 16, 2021)

This guy is phenomenal, got my Oneplus 9 Pro unlocked!


----------



## luckylui (Apr 16, 2021)

Took care of it in no time! Thanks again for the help on my OP7PRO back in the day and now my OP9Pro on T-Mobile!! 

Thank you!


----------



## fraughtsigewulf (Apr 16, 2021)

Worked like a charm on my Oneplus 9. Beaucoup vouches.  Thank you so much!


----------



## TheRelaxedFlier (Apr 16, 2021)

Can vouch, I'm grateful for the unlock.  {1+9 Pro}


----------



## mavixrange2518 (Apr 16, 2021)

Damot mo


----------



## triggyrd (Apr 16, 2021)

I asked them to unlock just one of my OnePlus Phones (McLaren 5G), not even specifying the other one and they unlocked both for me! Vouch!!!


----------



## ivanmarinez (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello @mobbdeep 
i bought a oneplus 7 pro t-mobile on ebay send you pm


----------



## Lomeli12 (Apr 17, 2021)

Had them unlock a OnePlus 8 a year ago, and now they've unlocked my OnePlus 9. Can 100% confirm they can unlock your phone.


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Apr 17, 2021)

If you get sprint to switch your sim out for a TMobile sim (already done), could you unlock it? Or does the phone have to be specifically from t mobile no matter what?


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Apr 17, 2021)

Lomeli12 said:


> Had them unlock a OnePlus 8 a year ago, and now they've unlocked my OnePlus 9. Can 100% confirm they can unlock your phone.

Click to collapse



Still got my oneplus 8. Was thinking about getting the 9, but only reason why I was thinking about it is because the cameras. But after Marques' video, I've kinda changed my mind.


----------



## pgavril (Apr 17, 2021)

My S21 and S20FE are successfully unlocked. Good job. Thank you


----------



## xellaphan (Apr 18, 2021)

Absolutely top notch! Unlocked my Oneplus 9 Pro and I couldn't be happier! Thanks a million @mobbdeep


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Apr 18, 2021)

**** it. It's not gonna happen. Think I'm leaving oneplus and going apple so I won't have to worry about being locked up and prevented from modding. Jailbreaking doesn't need to have a bootloader unlocked thank God.


----------



## Amabran (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks so much @mobbdeep unlocked perfectly!


----------



## Sudo2150 (Apr 19, 2021)

Quick and painless, thank you @mobbdeep unlock worked without a hitch


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 20, 2021)

Beefybeardedbear said:


> **** it. It's not gonna happen. Think I'm leaving oneplus and going apple so I won't have to worry about being locked up and prevented from modding. Jailbreaking doesn't need to have a bootloader unlocked thank God.

Click to collapse



Your problem is with Sprint, not OnePlus or the manufacturer. Every carrier has a network policy which can be as little as 45 days and the device paid off all the way up to 180 days and the device paid off. However, I can bypass the 45 day network lock and your phone doesn't have to be paid off if you're on T-Mobile. Unfortunately, I don't have the necessary tools to bypass the Sprint network locks even though T-Mobile owns Sprint. A big issue is the T-Mobile Network Experience they introduced to Sprint devices and still keeping them two separate backend systems. The biggest mistake people are making right now is renewing leases or financing installments on their Sprint account which does nothing but extend how long you're stuck with Sprint and how restricted you are in general and this is because T-Mobile isn't encouraging Sprint -> T-Mobile migrations unless you specifically request it.

Alternatively, you can buy unlocked directly from OnePlus themselves and you'll be fine.


----------



## elliwigy (Apr 20, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Your problem is with Sprint, not OnePlus or the manufacturer. Every carrier has a network policy which can be as little as 45 days and the device paid off all the way up to 180 days and the device paid off. However, I can bypass the 45 day network lock and your phone doesn't have to be paid off if you're on T-Mobile. Unfortunately, I don't have the necessary tools to bypass the Sprint network locks even though T-Mobile owns Sprint. A big issue is the T-Mobile Network Experience they introduced to Sprint devices and still keeping them two separate backend systems. The biggest mistake people are making right now is renewing leases or financing installments on their Sprint account which does nothing but extend how long you're stuck with Sprint and how restricted you are in general and this is because T-Mobile isn't encouraging Sprint -> T-Mobile migrations unless you specifically request it.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy unlocked directly from OnePlus themselves and you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



I beg to differ.. sprint sold 5g phones starting with the S20 and newer are fully compatible with tmb network and use tmb sim etc..

I had a sprint s10 5G when they shut sprints 5g network down lol.. i complained and got some good deals on s20 5g devices which r compatible with tmb network if they upgrade their sim card to a tmb sim which tmb will do for free.

But agreed, having two separate systems is lame.. especially when you go to a tmb store and the reps scared to help you cuz they are new to sprints billing system lol then its down half the time.. then top it off im on a sprint employee plan which confuses them even more lmao. I reported two stores juat yesterday.. one said to come back in a month when hes more comfortable with sprint systems then another said his sprint systems were down.

Sprint used to ha e a terrible unlock process. As a QE for sprints acct services for over 4 years i had to audit reps calls and of course acct servuces being retention device unlock requests was a top call driver since ppl usually unlock their devices to move to another carrier so acct services would handle those.. of course theyd have to find out why and try to "save" them but in the end to unlock i believe timeframe was at least 50 days, acct in good standing (i.e. not past due) and device fully paid off.. they would the create a ticket which would then go to a back office team who would manually go in and unlock the device on the backend.. itd take days sometines weeks if they were backed up.

Right before the merger tho they changed the process.. cas reps had access to their unlock tool where they put the imei in and it checks if device is eligible or not and if so it unlocks it then and there.. if not it will tell them why it cant b unlocked.. wasnt any way to go in on the back end or bypass restrictions.. of course its possible but the back office team that did them all before became the ones who handle escalations when tool didnt do what it was supposed to do.

sprints flex leaae was a joke anyways lol.. ppl could pay on their phone indefinitely and still not own it lmao.. ppl were always mad..

to add, im surprised ur allowed to go in on the back end and unlock tmb devices outside of the requirements lol.. if i tried that on sprint i prolly woulda been fired


----------



## elliwigy (Apr 20, 2021)

also wanted to add, any sprint problems are now tmb problems lol just sayin


----------



## Beefybeardedbear (Apr 20, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Your problem is with Sprint, not OnePlus or the manufacturer. Every carrier has a network policy which can be as little as 45 days and the device paid off all the way up to 180 days and the device paid off. However, I can bypass the 45 day network lock and your phone doesn't have to be paid off if you're on T-Mobile. Unfortunately, I don't have the necessary tools to bypass the Sprint network locks even though T-Mobile owns Sprint. A big issue is the T-Mobile Network Experience they introduced to Sprint devices and still keeping them two separate backend systems. The biggest mistake people are making right now is renewing leases or financing installments on their Sprint account which does nothing but extend how long you're stuck with Sprint and how restricted you are in general and this is because T-Mobile isn't encouraging Sprint -> T-Mobile migrations unless you specifically request it.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy unlocked directly from OnePlus themselves and you'll be fin

Click to collapse





mobbdeep said:


> Your problem is with Sprint, not OnePlus or the manufacturer. Every carrier has a network policy which can be as little as 45 days and the device paid off all the way up to 180 days and the device paid off. However, I can bypass the 45 day network lock and your phone doesn't have to be paid off if you're on T-Mobile. Unfortunately, I don't have the necessary tools to bypass the Sprint network locks even though T-Mobile owns Sprint. A big issue is the T-Mobile Network Experience they introduced to Sprint devices and still keeping them two separate backend systems. The biggest mistake people are making right now is renewing leases or financing installments on their Sprint account which does nothing but extend how long you're stuck with Sprint and how restricted you are in general and this is because T-Mobile isn't encouraging Sprint -> T-Mobile migrations unless you specifically request it.
> 
> Alternatively, you can buy unlocked directly from OnePlus themselves and you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know it's sprints problem. Just sucks that sprint has to be so damn picky with everything. I understand why, but ugh. And I know I could buy one from oneplus, but I don't have the kind of money to just go and buy a oneplus directly from them. Back in 2016 with their oneplus 3T I couldve afforded it. But definitely not now, with the prices coming in at 999, and base model $799.

I'd have to save pretty aggressively for that since I have my phone bill to pay, and rent. Which is high as ****.

Alternatively, I could just wait and find one refurbished on back market, or wait till the prices drop hella hard 3 years from now. That's how I was able to afford a oneplus 6T. But that's reached the end of updates. Same for the IPhone X I literally just got. I can't even afford a new IPhone unless I go to a plan on sprint, or get it from a refurbished market like that of back market.

Anyway, thanks for what you do. You are really helping everyone out. I hope you know I'm not coming at you with this stuff. I know you don't have the tools to bypass sprints stuff, so it's not your fault obviously.


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 20, 2021)

elliwigy said:


> I beg to differ.. sprint sold 5g phones starting with the S20 and newer are fully compatible with tmb network and use tmb sim etc..
> 
> I had a sprint s10 5G when they shut sprints 5g network down lol.. i complained and got some good deals on s20 5g devices which r compatible with tmb network if they upgrade their sim card to a tmb sim which tmb will do for free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, the T-Mobile Network Experience is an OTA update they pushed to devices allowing their Sprint phones to work on the T-Mobile or Sprint network, not be globally carrier unlocked. Therefore, every carrier still locks your device to their network for 45-180 days even if you buy an unlocked phone from the manufacturer. The second you plugin a SIM from any carrier, they lock your device to their network for a period of time. It's in every carriers activation T&C's. I haven't tested it yet but if someone were to migrate their phone completely to the T-Mobile billing system and wait 3 days, I could probably unlock it to allow the phone to work on any carrier network.

All in all, the best solution to Sprint customers being so restricted to such a **** system would be to force them to migrate their entire billing account into T-Mobile's once all lease/financing agreements are paid in full. However, that's not the route they chose.

But hey, I'm just here helping people out.


----------



## grinch247 (Apr 20, 2021)

Working flawlessly and unlocked


----------



## leglerreddin (Apr 20, 2021)

This definitively worked on my OnePlus 9 Pro. Mobb was quick in his reply too, amazing developer here.


----------



## MStrawder (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you my friend. You unlocked my OP7Pro without zero issues and now my OP9Pro. Feels great to have full control of my device again.


----------



## lrod55 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow this dude is an absolute legend. Very quick turnaround and worked flawlessly. If you have any doubts, here is some proof that it worked for my device (OnePlus 9). Very happy


----------



## Deadrider2 (Apr 21, 2021)

Got back to me same day and my one plus 9 is all unlocked now. Very quick, and I'm very happy.


----------



## elliwigy (Apr 21, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the T-Mobile Network Experience is an OTA update they pushed to devices allowing their Sprint phones to work on the T-Mobile or Sprint network, not be globally carrier unlocked. Therefore, every carrier still locks your device to their network for 45-180 days even if you buy an unlocked phone from the manufacturer. The second you plugin a SIM from any carrier, they lock your device to their network for a period of time. It's in every carriers activation T&C's. I haven't tested it yet but if someone were to migrate their phone completely to the T-Mobile billing system and wait 3 days, I could probably unlock it to allow the phone to work on any carrier network.
> 
> All in all, the best solution to Sprint customers being so restricted to such a **** system would be to force them to migrate their entire billing account into T-Mobile's once all lease/financing agreements are paid in full. However, that's not the route they chose.
> 
> But hey, I'm just here helping people out.

Click to collapse



the newer phones i.e. sprint s20 devices are compatible to work on tmb and spr networks.. however when logged into my sprint account theres a note next to the ones still using sprint sim cards to get a new tmb sim card to take advantage of the full tmb network.. i got one for my s20u and my samsubg purchased s21 ultra.. was just pointing out that newer sprint purchaeed phones can enjoy the fl tmb network if they have a newer device and get a tmb sim card.

and yea, i heard a lot of spr customers complaining about that as well (locking their unlocked device they never purchased from sprint LOL) fact is mpst reps dont know about most policies so they would always tell them its still unlockd and sprint doesnt lock phones purchaed elsewhere which was false lol


----------



## jcsww (Apr 22, 2021)

Mod Edit: Quote removed since post deleted.

Nope!  You are out of luck.  The original owner would have to pay it off  request the blacklist be removed, and have their SIM in the device to process an unlock after requesting it.


----------



## clemel (Apr 22, 2021)

I PM you


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 22, 2021)

I will continue doing requests all day tomorrow. Feel free to send me a PM with your request!


----------



## bdaviesweb (Apr 22, 2021)

Amazing job to unlock my device! Legit took no time at all. Much appreciated.


----------



## clemel (Apr 22, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I will continue doing requests all day tomorrow. Feel free to send me a PM with your request!

Click to collapse



I just wanted to make sure that I sent it correct to you . Did you receive my request ?


----------



## ZEUSHP (Apr 23, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I will continue doing requests all day tomorrow. Feel free to send me a PM with your request!

Click to collapse



I sent you a PM to unlock a one


mobbdeep said:


> I will continue doing requests all day tomorrow. Feel free to send me a PM with your request!

Click to collapse



I sent you a message but not answer


----------



## oscarmaldonado (Apr 23, 2021)

You did it again, thank you so much, another ONEPLUS 9 PRO..... CONFIRMED!!!!!


----------



## clemel (Apr 23, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I will continue doing requests all day tomorrow. Feel free to send me a PM with your request!

Click to collapse



Man you did such a amazing job thank for all the hard work .


----------



## bigdog1459 (Apr 23, 2021)

With the new app, is it just start conversation on the individuals profile that will send a pm? I don't want to spam OP but I also don't know if I sent it properly. I feel like a noob again with all the changes they made to the forums here.


----------



## burtonlax (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks a ton to @mobbdeep, I now have my phone network unlocked!!! I'm so stoked this worked! Finally, I can soon flash custom roms


----------



## bigdog1459 (Apr 23, 2021)

bigdog1459 said:


> With the new app, is it just start conversation on the individuals profile that will send a pm? I don't want to spam OP but I also don't know if I sent it properly. I feel like a noob again with all the changes they made to the forums here.

Click to collapse



So that was the way to do it and @mobbdeep  is crazy awesome. Got unlocked without issues.


----------



## ZVNexus (Apr 23, 2021)

Worked out, thanks. OnePlus 9 is now unlocked.


----------



## nujackk (Apr 23, 2021)

Worked Great quicker then I expected Thank you!!


----------



## djensen777 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mobbdeep is the best, only took a couple of days to carrier unlock my OnePlus 9 Pro. I'm ecstatic.
The proof is in the pudding they say, so here it is.
AWESOME


----------



## djensen777 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey Mobbdeep PM me your CashApp CashTag. Pronto. Awesome job.


----------



## xkelx (Apr 23, 2021)

Worked flawlessly, super fast response, thanks!


----------



## McNugget30 (Apr 23, 2021)

He is the Man 100% unlocked my new 9 pro within 24 hours of my request, and if I remember correctly, he even did my 8t & 7 pro in the same fashion.... Thank you mobbdeep!


----------



## grinch247 (Apr 23, 2021)

super badA$$ service!!!!!


----------



## Pusalieth (Apr 23, 2021)

Confirmed working. Thanks


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 25, 2021)

All requests are caught up. Keep sending them in!!


----------



## noidman123 (Apr 25, 2021)

Just got my unlock, worked with no issues. way faster than I expected too! Thanks @mobbdeep!


----------



## ZEUSHP (Apr 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests are caught up. Keep sending them in!!

Click to collapse



Thanks you for your help. Work perfect


----------



## FixinHixon (Apr 26, 2021)

Can vouch for authenticity of service, was unlocked in 1 day. Thanks @mobbdeep


----------



## iSkyJIE (Apr 26, 2021)

@mobbdeep He's great! It's fast! Unlocked in a day


----------



## Kermee (Apr 26, 2021)

OP9Pro unlocked by @mobbdeep — Thanks so much!


----------



## 83gerardo (Apr 26, 2021)

I came to you for my oneplus 7 pro and I came to you again for my 9 pro you don't disappoint! You are the best thank you!


----------



## Bsanborn (Apr 27, 2021)

Worked great! Super fast replies


----------



## mobbdeep (Apr 27, 2021)

Still doing unlocks!!


----------



## Msagerstrand (Apr 27, 2021)

I can vouch, super convenient and easy.  Very highly recommend! Make sure to support to keep these services going.


----------



## Blake__ (Apr 27, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still doing unlocks!!

Click to collapse



Sent a PM, thanks for doing this


----------



## mypd1991 (Apr 27, 2021)

Getting my phone tomorrow, so I gotta wait the 3 days. But definitely gana donate


----------



## Flow02 (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for the OP 9 Pro unlock. Worked like a champ.


----------



## windingblue (Apr 28, 2021)

send a Pm yesterday, pls help thanks


----------



## Leogarme (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi! I sent you a PM yesterday requesting help, thanks for your help to the community!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2021)

I have sent pm willing to donate as well


----------



## McNugget30 (Apr 29, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests are caught up. Keep sending them in!!

Click to collapse



Thank you soooo much mobbdeep I appreciate it and it was a super speedy response time as well!


----------



## mingkee (Apr 29, 2021)

@mobbdeep samsung A32 request will be sent tomorrow
The phone has to stay on line 2 for 48 hours to be eligible


----------



## Phariex (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep!! Excellent service without problems!! 100% recommended.


----------



## chp (Apr 29, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still doing unlocks!!

Click to collapse



Sent you two. Thanks for offering this service!


----------



## logiasin (Apr 30, 2021)

My bad for the delayed followup, but thank you, mobbdeep, for unlocking my 9 Pro! SIM Unlock worked and received my OnePlus unlock token a week after submitting. Donation sent!


----------



## chp (May 1, 2021)

chp said:


> Sent you two. Thanks for offering this service!

Click to collapse


@mobbdeep came through! Thanks for the excellent contribution to the community!


----------



## mobbdeep (May 1, 2021)

All requests have been completed. Keep sending them in. You guys have been keeping me busy!!


----------



## mypd1991 (May 1, 2021)

@mobbdeep super fast unlock, thanks again.


----------



## Camboozle (May 1, 2021)

@mobbdeep, thank you kind sir. Worked like a charm. I definitely found this useful, so sent you some gratitude. Like I said, appreciate you!!!!


----------



## GreaterLesser (May 1, 2021)

Can't thank you enough for your help - Just got my sim unlocked and waiting for my bootloader unlock code. Major thanks to you @mobbdeep


----------



## garysage (May 1, 2021)

Can vouch 1000% - done fast, worked perfectly - thank you very much! Highly recommended!


----------



## b0tes (May 2, 2021)

Cuz ain't no such things as halfway crooks!  Real deal Holyfield right here folks.


----------



## mingkee (May 2, 2021)

@mobbdeep 
May you please check PM again?
This time is Samsung A32


----------



## Dr.Pagan (May 3, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Greetings...I need your help for unlock bootloader tmo, what need to  sent you? Or what I need to do' thanks


----------



## gcap18 (May 7, 2021)

Can vouch this worked on my OP 9 Pro. Thank you again!


----------



## nazs (May 7, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Thanx mobbdeep! Worked perfectly. Extremely grateful and if i didn't lose my primary income, I would be more than happy to add to the whiskey funds.​​


----------



## your_posse (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for the incredibly quick turn-around time @mobbdeep!


----------



## Zakat.ua (May 7, 2021)

Hello.
I live outside the US, but I bought a Oneplus 8 phone at a US auction.
It turned out that the phone is locked under T-Mobile and I cannot use it in my country (Ukraine).
An attempt to unlock it in the settings failed, it gives an error 255.
Is there some way to unlock the phone if the seller does not answer me and I cannot contact him?


----------



## mobbdeep (May 8, 2021)

I'm just updating you guys here that I've been super backed up with requests. I'm doing my best to get them done. You will know I unlocked your device if you get a reply from me so don't send me multiple messages asking to unlock your phone.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## alk3myst (May 8, 2021)

@mobbdeep
once I rebooted my phone and requested the unlock, it went through in seconds.  Very impressive, sir.  Thank you!! Of course I will donate as soon as I finish this tattoo.  Peace!


----------



## bamfsig45 (May 8, 2021)

Thanks for the unlock. Paypal sent to you.


----------



## mobbdeep (May 9, 2021)

All unlock requests have been completed.

Also, for some reason, I cannot unlock the Samsung Galaxy A32. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## mingkee (May 9, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All unlock requests have been completed.
> 
> Also, for some reason, I cannot unlock the Samsung Galaxy A32. I apologize for the inconvenience.

Click to collapse



Too bad


----------



## ShiftyDGAF (May 10, 2021)

Confirmed!!
Thank you for unlocking my OP9 Pro!


----------



## K4laz (May 10, 2021)

ShiftyDGAF said:


> Confirmed!!
> Thank you for unlocking my OP9 Pro!

Click to collapse



It's possible unlock the bootloader after the SIM?


----------



## BobAzzon (May 11, 2021)

Awesome and very quick with the unlock, look for something in your PayPal Friday..thanks so much, it's people like you that keep this community great!


----------



## mobbdeep (May 13, 2021)

I'll be working on requests tomorrow. Please send your requests in and I'll get around to them as soon as possible!


----------



## momentman10176 (May 13, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'll be working on requests tomorrow. Please send your requests in and I'll get around to them as soon as possible!

Click to collapse



What about a sprint customer who has been switched to a t-mobile sim?


----------



## elliwigy (May 16, 2021)

momentman10176 said:


> What about a sprint customer who has been switched to a t-mobile sim?

Click to collapse



I think he's pretty clear in the OP that it must be a TMB purchased device and also NOT Sprint or any other subsidies.


----------



## elliwigy (May 16, 2021)

to add, throwing a TMB sim into a sprint purchased phone doesnt turn the phone into a TMB device.. it just changes the csc to connect to tmb network


----------



## rikyxie (May 18, 2021)

Sent a PM by meeting all requirements, thanks a lot!


----------



## peterguns1993 (May 18, 2021)

Hello! I am from the Dominican Republic, I bought my used one plus 8 and it is blocked by t-mobile, I do not have access to a T-Mobile sim card so I cannot be connected to the network for 3 days, is there any way of unlocked?


----------



## cgoos1984 (May 18, 2021)

Worked wonderfully!! Thanks man for being legit!!;


----------



## Hankysmoo (May 18, 2021)

Mobbdeep to the rescue again.  Thanks so much for your service!


----------



## mobbdeep (May 19, 2021)

All requests have been completed


----------



## tlgylcn (May 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been completed

Click to collapse



Great service. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tlgylcn (May 19, 2021)

Anyone aware of an unlocking service for T-Mobile Iphones?


----------



## DonsTechnology (May 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been completed

Click to collapse



You are amazing! Thank you so much for your service to the community!


----------



## CrItIcX (May 19, 2021)

Would it be possible to unlock T-Mobile OP7T bought directly from Oneplus but has never been on the T-Mobile network? (It did come with a T-Mobile sim card which is currently installed). I'm from outside of the US unfortunately. Sorry if this was asked before.


----------



## CrItIcX (May 19, 2021)

Double post sorry.


----------



## Limeybastard (May 21, 2021)

Great post, can't wait to ask and donate accordingly once I get my TMO note 20U next week, thanks OP


----------



## Ampurion (May 21, 2021)

Confirmed! Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## janaksoni (May 21, 2021)

Send you a Pm thank you!


----------



## danaff37 (May 21, 2021)

Heck yeah, worked great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kernal_root (May 23, 2021)

100% working, sincerely appreciate it. Samsung Galaxy Note 20 5G SM-981U


----------



## shungi (May 26, 2021)

Can vouch, worked on my T-Mobile OnePlus 8 5G.


----------



## sfernandez (May 26, 2021)

Confirmed 100% working OnePlus 9. Awesome job!! Thank you for the fast reliable response.


----------



## ekrainey (May 28, 2021)

Thanks For the unlock on the OnePlus 8


----------



## Dr.Pagan (May 28, 2021)

Thank You so Much for your help, Super Fast and Works 100%....Thanks for help people!!!


----------



## kiultra64 (May 28, 2021)

Sent PM. Thank you.


----------



## DIGITALSOLUTIONS (May 29, 2021)

Trying to get this done.


----------



## chab1818 (May 29, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep for keeping this thread alive, you've helped me two times.


----------



## DIGITALSOLUTIONS (May 29, 2021)

I need assistance


----------



## mobbdeep (May 29, 2021)

All unlock requests have been completed. Please keep sending them in!!


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (May 30, 2021)

Got my OnePlus 9 pro unlocked in a timely manner Thank you mobbdeep!


----------



## Limeybastard (May 30, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep , for unlocking my TMOBILE Note 20U. Appreciation sent.


----------



## sultan.of.swing (May 30, 2021)

Wanted to say thanks to @mobbdeep for the unlock for my 9 pro. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Ace42 (May 30, 2021)

@mobbdeep is the man! I woke up to a newly unlocked 8. I was initially going to return it to eBay, but this guy came thru for me. Many thanks!


----------



## 5G_UFO_Tower (May 31, 2021)

Thank you for your service it worked


----------



## dj.g00s3 (May 31, 2021)

Will this work if you have the prepaid T-Mobile connect plan?


----------



## Mrxyzl (May 31, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All unlock requests have been completed. Please keep sending them in!!

Click to collapse



I have questions so if i am currently outside of US and no longer use tmobile sim. I cant unlock my OP8 right?


----------



## jcsww (May 31, 2021)

Mrxyzl said:


> I have questions so if i am currently outside of US and no longer use tmobile sim. I cant unlock my OP8 right?

Click to collapse



Not through mobbdeep's service.


----------



## DIGITALSOLUTIONS (May 31, 2021)

Ace42 said:


> @mobbdeep is the man! I woke up to a newly unlocked 8. I was initially going to return it to eBay, but this guy came thru for me. Many thanks!

Click to collapse



I dont understand the process. I've msg the info and never got a response. Pls the phone still not unlocking


----------



## mobbdeep (Jun 1, 2021)

DIGITALSOLUTIONS said:


> I dont understand the process. I've msg the info and never got a response. Pls the phone still not unlocking

Click to collapse



You sent me a number that's not with T-Mobile. My tool returned an error indicating it's with another carrier therefore I cannot proceed.


----------



## Mrxyzl (Jun 1, 2021)

jcsww said:


> Not through mobbdeep's service.

Click to collapse



Do you per chance know any other way?


----------



## jcsww (Jun 1, 2021)

Mrxyzl said:


> Do you per chance know any other way?

Click to collapse



You could try a third party unlocking service or one of those local cell repair shops to see if they can unlock it for you.


----------



## janaksoni (Jun 3, 2021)

Never got a response to my request


----------



## jkt97401 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello all, I have a quick question!

When the FAQ states that you have to have the device activated on the network for 3 calendar days, does that mean if I got the device activated on the account yesterday then I should be eligible for this unlock tomorrow??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jcsww (Jun 4, 2021)

jkt97401 said:


> Hello all, I have a quick question!
> 
> When the FAQ states that you have to have the device activated on the network for 3 calendar days, does that mean if I got the device activated on the account yesterday then I should be eligible for this unlock tomorrow??
> 
> Thanks for any help!

Click to collapse



Three full days.  If you activated yesterday, today would be the first full day.  Submit the request after the third full day is over, which would be Monday.


----------



## Eliud4448 (Jun 6, 2021)

Me ocupo de su ayuda por favor, necesito liberar SIM urgentemente

*MOD EDIT: Please post only in English according to the FORUM RULES or at least add an English translation below your foreign language(Google translator for example),translation added below:*


I take care of your help please, I need to release SIM urgently


----------



## vazersecurity (Jun 8, 2021)

Can't wait to get my OnePlus 9! Will be sending a request your way soon.  Make sure your donate button is active ;P


----------



## Migbar (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi I will be buying a tmobile unlocked oneplus 7 pro from Amazon and will be installing the international firmware on it. Will doing so remove or affect the sim unlock of the phone? Or any problems in general


----------



## jcsww (Jun 9, 2021)

Migbar said:


> Hi I will be buying a tmobile unlocked oneplus 7 pro from Amazon and will be installing the international firmware on it. Will doing so remove or affect the sim unlock of the phone? Or any problems in general

Click to collapse



Flashing does not alter the SIM lock or unlock state of the device.  Get it SIM unlocked before flashing because the SIM lock can only be removed through the T-Mobile firmware.


----------



## Migbar (Jun 9, 2021)

jcsww said:


> Flashing does not alter the SIM lock or unlock state of the device.  Get it SIM unlocked before flashing because the SIM lock can only be removed through the T-Mobile firmware.

Click to collapse



I'll be buying this from Amazon and it says tmobile unlocked will I be able to install international firmware on this and still use my gsm sim?


----------



## jcsww (Jun 9, 2021)

Migbar said:


> I'll be buying this from Amazon and it says tmobile unlocked will I be able to install international firmware on this

Click to collapse





Migbar said:


> I'll be buying this from Amazon and it says tmobile unlocked will I be able to install international firmware on this and still use my gsm sim?

Click to collapse



Yes, it will work just fine on the international firmware.  However the bands available are still the bands for T-Mobile devices.  Flashing the firmware does not change which bands are available for connectivity and enabling the Dual-SIM will still use the single IMEI the device has.  Depending on the networks you connect to, that might be an issue.


----------



## Migbar (Jun 9, 2021)

jcsww said:


> Yes, it will work just fine on the international firmware.  However the bands available are still the bands for T-Mobile devices.  Flashing the firmware does not change which bands are available for connectivity and enabling the Dual-SIM will still use the single IMEI the device has.  Depending on the networks you connect to, that might be an issue.

Click to collapse



So I checked and it supports the bands I use and I usually only use 1 sim so the 1 IMIE won't be a problem. I have one more question which is will hard resetting the phone or reset in any way remove the international firmware or revert it back to tmobile


----------



## davidthegreat5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you so much for your help. My phone is now unlocked. I only had to wait a few days after sending the DM. @ mobbdeep


----------



## jcsww (Jun 9, 2021)

Migbar said:


> So I checked and it supports the bands I use and I usually only use 1 sim so the 1 IMIE won't be a problem. I have one more question which is will hard resetting the phone or reset in any way remove the international firmware or revert it back to tmobile

Click to collapse



To revert back, use the MSM Tool.  It's about as easy as it is to convert it. Factory resetting hasn't been an issue for me since I have cross-flashed.  I have done it twice without any issues, although I don't root.


----------



## Migbar (Jun 9, 2021)

jcsww said:


> To revert back, use the MSM Tool.  It's about as easy as it is to convert it. Factory resetting hasn't been an issue for me since I have cross-flashed.  I have done it twice without any issues, although I don't root.

Click to collapse



I was referring to if I was to sell the phone and do a factory reset through the settings menu on the phone would it just clear data and remain international firmware or would it erase the firmware back to tmobile


----------



## Epic028 (Jun 9, 2021)

How can we unlock the oneplus 7 pro tmobile varient if we aren't the original owner and can't unlock it through tmobile?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jun 10, 2021)

davidthegreat5 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. My phone is now unlocked. I only had to wait a few days after sending the DM. @ mobbdeep

Click to collapse



When did you send your message? Been waiting almost a week for mine


----------



## holv (Jun 10, 2021)

thanks, it worked!!



iBowToAndroid said:


> When did you send your message? Been waiting almost a week for mine

Click to collapse



I sent mine last Saturday and was unlocked today. just be patient


----------



## Praktfull1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you so much!  Mine is now unlocked


----------



## mobbdeep (Jun 11, 2021)

All requests have been complete. If you're not getting a reply from me within a few days, chances are.. you don't meet the requirements or you're not sending me the information I need. I don't have time to tell each individual person what info I need when it's provided in my thread.

Anyway, keep sending in your requests!


----------



## mfplinta (Jun 11, 2021)

Awesome service! Thank you so much for unlocking my phone.


----------



## dwhall29 (Jun 11, 2021)

I want to thank you for the awesome work mobbdeep. My unlocking worked like a charm.


----------



## dj.g00s3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you mine got unlocked!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jun 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been complete. If you're not getting a reply from me within a few days, chances are.. you don't meet the requirements or you're not sending me the information I need. I don't have time to tell each individual person what info I need when it's provided in my thread.
> 
> Anyway, keep sending in your requests!

Click to collapse



Mine is still saying "not eligible" with reason code 8. PM'd you


----------



## Omegapsy (Jun 14, 2021)

Super stoked about this. Thank you kindly for your service!


----------



## 3MrBojangles3 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dude you're the man! Thank you for unlocking my OnePlus 8t. I thought I was going to have to wait forever. I appreciate it!!


----------



## mobbdeep (Jun 15, 2021)

Still doing unlocks. Hit me up!!!


----------



## Omegapsy (Jun 15, 2021)

+1 to rep. Unlocked my OnePlus Nord N10 5G infinite thanks to you since I can now play with my new toy.


----------



## RibsRialto (Jun 15, 2021)

Ok, this is completely legit! Got my phone unlocked last night! Thank you!!!


----------



## Synfiulpurge (Jun 15, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still doing unlocks. Hit me up!!!

Click to collapse



Sent a pm


----------



## leozlee (Jun 16, 2021)

Dude, Do I neet a  T-mobile sim card ? I am not in USA, don`t have T-mobile Sim card. I  got my phone from others


----------



## jcsww (Jun 16, 2021)

leozlee said:


> Dude, Do I neet a  T-mobile sim card ? I am not in USA, don`t have T-mobile Sim card. I  got my phone from others

Click to collapse



You need to have an active T-Mobile SIM in your device and the device needs to be connected to the T-Mobile USA network for at least 3 full days.


----------



## leozlee (Jun 16, 2021)

jcsww said:


> You need to have an active T-Mobile SIM in your device and the device needs to be connected to the T-Mobile USA network for at least 3 full days.

Click to collapse



 Is it possible to unlock my device if I am in china?I can buy a T-mobile SIM from TAOBAO


----------



## jessejamesd2i (Jun 18, 2021)

Will this work on a simple mobile network?


----------



## mad3963 (Jun 19, 2021)

If you're still doing unlocks, please hit me up. I can't figure out how to PM on here.


----------



## mobbdeep (Jun 19, 2021)

jessejamesd2i said:


> Will this work on a simple mobile network?

Click to collapse



No, sorry.

All requests have been complete. Keep sending them my way!!


----------



## Rchavez1990 (Jun 21, 2021)

Still doing unlocks? Message you yesterday. Hopefully, you'll see it and help me out! You're amazing for what you're doing! Thanks!


----------



## LantynAvarius (Jun 22, 2021)

Vouch all the way! Mobb is one hundred percent legit! Fully unlocked. Thank you so much!


----------



## eastrader (Jun 22, 2021)

Not sure I am doing this right.. as it seems to loop.. but I sent a PM


----------



## danielcp79 (Jun 22, 2021)

112/5000
Resultados de traducción​hola amigo Mobb Deep, ¿podrías ayudarme con mi one plus 7t bloqueó el tmobil de la tarjeta SIM?  esperé que leyeras el mensaje

Translation:
hello friend Mobb Deep could you help me with my one plus 7t locked the simcard tmobil. waited you read the message


----------



## JRTF04 (Jun 24, 2021)

hello i have 2 one plus nord n10 TMO, 

You can try? please ?


----------



## gdawg1228 (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks again. Didn't take no time and he had my OnePlus 9 pro fully network unlocked. This guy really knows his stuff.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 24, 2021)

This guyyyyyy  just wanted to post here to say thank you. And to anybody who hasn't already, please consider donating. Only had to wait two days which is amazing .


----------



## vishalcmos1 (Jun 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you unlock oneplus 9 pro tmobile      it not black listed  but getting error code 255


----------



## protozubon (Jun 26, 2021)

I have a OnePlus 7t, TMobile if you could help me out


----------



## vishalcmos1 (Jun 27, 2021)

vishalcmos1 said:


> can you unlock oneplus 9 pro tmobile      it not black listed  but getting error code 255

Click to collapse



Send you message yesterday please help unlock


----------



## lvl3lodix13 (Jun 28, 2021)

Error 255 keeps popping up..n I don't know if this is the right section


IMEI 990016751340330


----------



## kyanox (Jun 30, 2021)

vishalcmos1 said:


> can you unlock oneplus 9 pro tmobile      it not black listed  but getting error code 255

Click to collapse



Does it need to be on the network as in, new phone at least 3 days, or active on network for 3 days?  I for instance bought my phone 6 months ago, used it for 3, then swapped sim into my s21?  

I'd love an unlock so i can unlock bootloader and get off oxygen os.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jun 30, 2021)

kyanox said:


> Does it need to be on the network as in, new phone at least 3 days, or active on network for 3 days?  I for instance bought my phone 6 months ago, used it for 3, then swapped sim into my s21?
> 
> I'd love an unlock so i can unlock bootloader and get off oxygen os.

Click to collapse



Edit: Realized you were referring to OP9P, not S21


----------



## kyanox (Jun 30, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Edit: Realized you were referring to OP9P, not S21

Click to collapse



Well my Tmo OP8T+5g yea LOL.  Basically this whole you get a free phone but we lock it because we dont want to lose you thing really has me held up.  Its like a bad girlfriend who doesn't want to let go even after giving you things to keep you.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jun 30, 2021)

kyanox said:


> Well my Tmo OP8T+5g yea LOL.  Basically this whole you get a free phone but we lock it because we dont want to lose you thing really has me held up.  Its like a bad girlfriend who doesn't want to let go even after giving you things to keep you.

Click to collapse



Well every phone is gonna come SIM locked out of the box, regardless of whether it was free or not lol. They're all the exact same model after all


----------



## ztotherad (Jun 30, 2021)

still doing the unlock? hopefully you are.


----------



## leanalyst (Jul 1, 2021)

Please help with unlocking of my Tmobile oneplus 7t.  I sent you a message.


----------



## Lz3807775t (Jul 3, 2021)

lvl3lodix13 said:


> Error 255 keeps popping up..n I don't know if this is the right section
> 
> 
> IMEI 990016751340330

Click to collapse



Me to don't know why


----------



## Bwilleyiv (Jul 3, 2021)

can u unlock my tmobile note 20 5g ultra?


----------



## jasonbane (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you your awesome text came telling me how to unlock and done


----------



## Lz3807775t (Jul 4, 2021)

Thank you ,mobbdeep , this man is for real unlocked sim today , this guy is the real deal


----------



## Lz3807775t (Jul 4, 2021)

Unlocked


----------



## leanalyst (Jul 4, 2021)

Excited for those their own has been unlocked. I can't wait to get my own unlocked soonest. I love OP7T.


----------



## mingkee (Jul 5, 2021)

Can you SIM unlock N200?


----------



## _-Scotty-_ (Jul 6, 2021)

@mobbdeep
This guy is wicked! Keep it up!!


----------



## Tbasturk (Jul 6, 2021)

This man is a wizard. Thank you so much for unlocking my OnePlus 9 pro!


----------



## legoassembly (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you kind sir. Much appreciated!


----------



## sammX2105 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi friend, look, I am from Mexico and I just bought a lg lm-v600tm, I would like to launch it as it is t-mobile and I cannot use it here in Mexico. how do i communicate with you



Hola amigo, mira, soy de México y acabo de comprar un lg lm-v600tm, me gustaría lanzarlo ya que es t-mobile y no puedo usarlo aquí en México. como me comunico contigo


----------



## nv270 (Jul 7, 2021)

@mobbdeep

Thanks for unlocking N200. Cheers


----------



## danielcp79 (Jul 8, 2021)

@mobbdeep
helps please


----------



## sammX2105 (Jul 8, 2021)

@mobbdeep  help please


----------



## mingkee (Jul 8, 2021)

Request sent
Please check PM
@mobbdeep


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 9, 2021)

Pm sent, pm me your cashapp! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GAliciA (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi bro ! can you help me unlock Oneplusone 7t imei 990015260536651
Thanks.
P.S. I dont know how to send pm here  (


----------



## mingkee (Jul 9, 2021)

GAliciA said:


> Hi bro ! can you help me unlock Oneplusone 7t imei 9900(masked)
> Thanks.
> P.S. I dont know how to send pm here  (

Click to collapse



Click @mobbdeep and "start conversation"


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 10, 2021)

Is this still being done?


----------



## jwsfitter (Jul 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Still doing unlocks. Hit me up!!!

Click to collapse



Good afternoon. I came across your thread for unlocking OnePlus 7t on T-Mobile. I would love if you could assist me with unlocking mine. The name on my account is _{Mod edit}_. My cell number is _{Mod edit}_. Idk if u need it or not but my imei _{Mod edit}_. Would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if u need any other information. Thanks again
_
Mod edit: Removed personal information for your own protection!_


----------



## Lz3807775t (Jul 12, 2021)

Twistedlayers said:


> Is this still being done?

Click to collapse



Yup , just direct message him


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 12, 2021)

I tried!

Don't want to spam his inbox


----------



## Lz3807775t (Jul 12, 2021)

jwsfitter said:


> Good afternoon. I came across your thread for unlocking OnePlus 7t on T-Mobile. I would love if you could assist me with unlocking mine. The name on my account is _{Mod edit}_. My cell number is _{Mod edit}_. Idk if u need it or not but my imei _{Mod edit}_. Would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if u need any other information. Thanks again
> 
> _ Mod edit: Removed personal information for your own protection!_

Click to collapse



Should have just direct message him , I would delete this post of I was you , don't leave that info here


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jul 12, 2021)

jwsfitter said:


> Good afternoon. I came across your thread for unlocking OnePlus 7t on T-Mobile. I would love if you could assist me with unlocking mine. The name on my account is _{Mod edit}_. My cell number is _{Mod edit}_. Idk if u need it or not but my imei _{Mod edit}_. Would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if u need any other information. Thanks again
> 
> _Mod edit: Removed personal information for your own protection!_

Click to collapse



Hello, I've removed the very personal information that you shared here publicly from your post for your own protection. 

If you believe these information are vital for your post, please feel free to re-insert them. However, I suggest to pass these information to the OP @mobbdeep by PM/private conversation as requested by mobbdeep in the first post of this thread:


> ...
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Unlocking for T-Mobile OnePlus/Samsung/Google/LG/Moto US variants only.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## rman66 (Jul 13, 2021)

I 


mobbdeep said:


> No, sorry.

Click to collapse



hi Mobbdeep, I sent you the info.. my situation is a bit unique. I bought a phone from another guy, who is still making payments on the phone tied to his family plan. After buying it, I inserted my own SIM card which is on another Tmobile plan. Whose last name do I need to provide? The one I bought the phone from or the one whose plan, the sim card of the phone is currently on?.


----------



## nv270 (Jul 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thanks for unlocking my N200. Appreciate your help


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 13, 2021)

nv270 said:


> @mobbdeep Thanks for unlocking my N200. Appreciate your help

Click to collapse



When was this done for you? Thank you for replying, if you can't say then I understand also.l ..


----------



## captain_howdy (Jul 14, 2021)

Wow. I just bought this Oneplus 9 about 5 days ago and you just got my sim unlocked with no fuss. Mad props.


----------



## rman66 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mobbdeep, thanks for unlocking my phone. I appreciate the fast turnaround.

For others: I just chanced upon this site and thread, registered a few hours ago and sent in a request.. within 2-3 hours had my Tmobile phone unlocked. How cool is that?.


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Jul 14, 2021)

_-Scotty-_ said:


> @mobbdeep
> This guy is wicked! Keep it up!!
> View attachment 5355471View attachment 5355473View attachment 5355475

Click to collapse



This is what I wanted to see the oem unlock not greyed out


----------



## rman66 (Jul 14, 2021)

I am wondering if the unlock is permanent. Waiting on response to that.


----------



## nitsuj2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you very much for helping me to unlock my OnePlus. Now I can unlock the bootloader.


----------



## YenChen Je (Jul 14, 2021)

Got a OnePlus 7 Pro from the US, broken screen and I can't check if it's unlocked, I don't have the account name and phone number associated, can my phone be unlocked?


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 14, 2021)

rman66 said:


> I am wondering if the unlock is permanent. Waiting on response to that.

Click to collapse



After full network unlock, it's permanent!!


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 14, 2021)

He did mine, but I was using my unlocked OnePlus 8 during the time. I used my new locked OnePlus 9 for a few days, could not handle using it without root. So I popped my sim card into my unlocked op8.
@mobdeep sent me a msg saying it's done with Instructions. Not unlocking.
I think he needs to do what he does while the OnePlus 9 is active.
I'm not 100% sure that's why it didn't work.
I donated anyway and will donate some more as I know @mobdeep deserves it for everything he does for us!


----------



## Metconnect2000 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks @mobdeep for unlocking my phone. It's the real deal. Thanks again!!


----------



## mobbdeep (Jul 14, 2021)

Twistedlayers said:


> He did mine, but I was using my unlocked OnePlus 8 during the time. I used my new locked OnePlus 9 for a few days, could not handle using it without root. So I popped my sim card into my unlocked op8.
> @mobdeep sent me a msg saying it's done with Instructions. Not unlocking.
> I think he needs to do what he does while the OnePlus 9 is active.
> I'm not 100% sure that's why it didn't work.
> I donated anyway and will donate some more as I know @mobdeep deserves it for everything he does for us!

Click to collapse



That is correct. Whatever device you're wanting network unlocked needs to be active/in use for a minimum of 3 days on the T-Mobile at the time you request the unlock. Once I unlock it and you verify it worked, you're good to do whatever with it.

Everyone else, thank you for your patience. I am doing my best to get around to everyone but I unexpectedly got flooded with hundreds of requests over the last few days. Please do not send me multiple messages.

Also, my thread is beyond clear with basic instructions on what the requirements are and what I need from you. I don't waste my time replying to people who aren't following those simple instructions.


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 14, 2021)

The device was active for 5 days, then I switched.
Can you let me know when you will be doing mine so I can switch to the OnePlus 9. Thank you, I will donate again!!


----------



## Twistedlayers (Jul 14, 2021)

I put the sim back into the locked OnePlus 9. So it's the active device on my account now!


----------



## orzking (Jul 14, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Everyone else, thank you for your patience. I am doing my best to get around to everyone but I unexpectedly got flooded with hundreds of requests over the last few days. Please do not send me multiple messages.

Click to collapse



This maybe because Oneplus is doing a sales promotion of 7T T-mobile version ($199) on their App every Wednesday. I placed my order today, will get the phone in about 1 week. Looking forward to unlocking it with your help.  : )


----------



## byaddon (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi. I bought a phone OnePlus 7 pro (t-mobile) on eBay. I don't know the name of the owner and the linked phone number. Can you tell me if there is a way to unblock the network?


----------



## eastrader (Jul 14, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guys is the best! Please donate to him, it works.


----------



## mobbdeep (Jul 15, 2021)

byaddon said:


> Hi. I bought a phone OnePlus 7 pro (t-mobile) on eBay. I don't know the name of the owner and the linked phone number. Can you tell me if there is a way to unblock the network?

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to be rude as this is a genuine question, but how come people buy a phone from eBay that ends up being locked and then ask if there's a way to unlock it? Why not just open a case through eBay and get your money back? There's a 30 day money back policy buyers get and it's 110% hassle free. How do you not realize it's locked within 30 days of the purchase?


----------



## mingkee (Jul 15, 2021)

@mobbdeep 
Is there any problem to SIM unlock OnePlus N200?
I sent in request few days ago but nothing happened
It's on the line since the day I purchased it on launch day


----------



## contradude (Jul 15, 2021)

Is there another type of DM on XDA other than conversations? Just wanted to make sure I sent a message the right way.


----------



## leanalyst (Jul 15, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm not trying to be rude as this is a genuine question, but how come people buy a phone from eBay that ends up being locked and then ask if there's a way to unlock it? Why not just open a case through eBay and get your money back? There's a 30 day money back policy buyers get and it's 110% hassle free. How do you not realize it's locked within 30 days of the purchase?

Click to collapse



Not everyone is in the USA. So most times by the time it's getting to some of us we are cutting the 30 days or cannot afford the hassles of a return.


----------



## ruvy01 (Jul 15, 2021)

This worked perfectly! Thank you so much!


----------



## rafi1123 (Jul 16, 2021)

thank you, you are great. message came from tmobile saying it was eligible and it was instantly unlocked


----------



## whoa2 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------



## efra-84 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you for the sim unlock


----------



## elisee (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my OnePlus Nord N200 5G


----------



## mobbdeep (Jul 16, 2021)

All requests are completed. Please keep sending more!!


----------



## GreatItami (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you very much for unlocking my phone.


----------



## wind DRUID (Jul 17, 2021)

hello，i to send you a private message,but it seems that you didn't see it.
can you help me unlock the op7tpro mclaren,
i have imei,very lots thanks!


----------



## byaddon (Jul 17, 2021)

wind DRUID said:


> hello，i to send you a private message,but it seems that you didn't see it.
> can you help me unlock the op7tpro mclaren,
> i have imei,very lots thanks!

Click to collapse



To unlock only the IMEI is not enough! He needs the linked t-mobile phone number and the name of the number owner.
I have the same problem


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 17, 2021)

wind DRUID said:


> hello，i to send you a private message,but it seems that you didn't see it.
> can you help me unlock the op7tpro mclaren,
> i have imei,very lots thanks!

Click to collapse





byaddon said:


> To unlock only the IMEI is not enough! He needs the linked t-mobile phone number and the name of the number owner.
> I have the same problem

Click to collapse



AND the device also has to be currently active on T-Mobile


----------



## mingkee (Jul 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep
$10 has been sent
The way to check and apply network unlock is different for N200
Settings -> About Phone -> Network Unlock
I press "permanent unlock"
It's done


----------



## kamalsahhar123456 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi need to unlock OnePlus 8 sim TMobile 

Pleas help


----------



## kamalsahhar123456 (Jul 18, 2021)

kamalsahhar123456 said:


> Hi need to unlock OnePlus 8 sim TMobile
> 
> Pleas help

Click to collapse



I bought it from ebay so I know only IMEI number


----------



## Cjkeenan (Jul 18, 2021)

kamalsahhar123456 said:


> I bought it from ebay so I know only IMEI number

Click to collapse



Please read the first post on the thread, the instructions and requirements are very clear. Now if you have a specific question or need a clarification, that is something someone can actually answer.


----------



## byaddon (Jul 19, 2021)

I know that the question will be stupid for @mobbdep, but I will still ask.
Is it possible to buy a t-mobile SIM card and create a profile in the t-mobile app for subsequent unlocking?
I am not in the USA.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 19, 2021)

byaddon said:


> I know that the question will be stupid for @mobbdep, but I will still ask.
> Is it possible to buy a t-mobile SIM card and create a profile in the t-mobile app for subsequent unlocking?
> I am not in the USA.

Click to collapse



No, you need to actually be a T-Mobile customer, with an account.


----------



## Zacharee1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Got my Nord N200 5G unlocked a day after PMing!

It's even bootloader unlockable now.


----------



## mobbdeep (Jul 19, 2021)

Still unlocking devices. 2 years and still going strong because of you guys!

Lets keep them coming!!


----------



## MP5HD (Jul 19, 2021)

Also got my N200 unlocked also. Appreciate your help very much!


----------



## FoxOfArtconomy (Jul 20, 2021)

Got my OnePlus 9 Pro 5G unlocked. Thanks for your help, @mobbdeep!


----------



## Sguros (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a OnePlus 9 5G, and it worked!  Thank you, @mobbdeep, for your help and for your willingness to volunteer like this.  You're a rare breed these days.


----------



## Jhya (Jul 21, 2021)

Just unlocked my OnePlus Nord N200 5G. Thanks for your help!


----------



## lentm (Jul 21, 2021)

N200 5G & LG K51 Sim Unlocked. I really appreciate it!


----------



## dzakoreckiy (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello!  I tried repeatedly to unlock it with different firmware and methods, but SIM unlock does not work.  Please help me very much.  The conditions described above are met.
Please contact to me [email protected]


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 22, 2021)

dzakoreckiy said:


> Hello!  I tried repeatedly to unlock it with different firmware and methods, but SIM unlock does not work.  Please help me very much.  The conditions described above are met.
> Please contact to me [email protected]

Click to collapse



I don't think you've read the first post at all.

"The conditions described" are that the device be currently activated on a T-Mobile line of service (and that it has been activated for a minimum of 3 days), and that you send a PM to the thread creator with the IMEI of the device, the phone number on which the device is currently activated, and the name of the person who owns the account on which the device is activated


----------



## Sakuryu (Jul 22, 2021)

Note 10+ unlocked and all mine! This guy is *legit* and wicked. Donate now guys!


----------



## prajin2021 (Jul 23, 2021)

This guy is awesome!!
Just unlocked 2 of my One plus Nord N200 that I got a week ago from T-Mobile. Requested unlock last night and were unlocked by this afternoon!
Thank you so much!


----------



## dzakoreckiy (Jul 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> I don't think you've read the first post at all.
> 
> "The conditions described" are that the device be currently activated on a T-Mobile line of service (and that it has been activated for a minimum of 3 days), and that you send a PM to the thread creator with the IMEI of the device, the phone number on which the device is currently activated, and the name of the person who owns the account on which the device is activated

Click to collapse



Thank you for your time and answer. The devices bought without any information. Have no information about previous owner and previous nomber. Can you recommend me what I need to do now? Thank you a lot.


----------



## x13igpoppa84 (Jul 23, 2021)

100% legitimate.  Does what he says.  Thanks for the unlock . Nord n10 5g quickly and easily.  Will make a donation soon. Appreciate it .


----------



## chanman207 (Jul 23, 2021)

Really appreciate everything you do! Got my N200 5G unlocked and now bootloader unlocked too!


----------



## flarocket (Jul 23, 2021)

Are MVNOs such as Mint mobile fall under the "no subsidiary requirement" or are they considered on the T-Mobile Network? 

If the above violates the No Subsidiary requirement, would it be possible just to sign up for a postpaid account let the phone be on t-mobile for at least 3 calendar days, get it unlocked and then cancel the plan within the 30 day trial?

I knowingly bought the phone locked to t-mobile because i was just going to use it on Mint.  However I'd like to have the ability to move away from the T-mobile network if needed.

Thank you!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 23, 2021)

flarocket said:


> Are MVNOs such as Mint mobile fall under the "no subsidiary requirement" or are they considered on the T-Mobile Network?
> 
> If the above violates the No Subsidiary requirement, would it be possible just to sign up for a postpaid account let the phone be on t-mobile for at least 3 calendar days, get it unlocked and then cancel the plan within the 30 day trial?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In order to be unlocked, it has to be on a postpaid account - prepaid doesn't qualify. So yes, all MVNOs are out the window.

Yes, totally possible to sign up for a postpaid account just to do the unlocking. Even if they're not offering a "trial", you'll only be charged for the days that it's active. So you're only looking at 4-6 days total, on average. If you sign up for the cheapest single line plan that's available, that should end up only costing you $10-15


----------



## craznazn (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi @mobbdeep just wondering, if I get a device from Sprint but use it on T-Mobile, would you be able to unlock it?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 23, 2021)

craznazn said:


> Hi @mobbdeep just wondering, if I get a device from Sprint but use it on T-Mobile, would you be able to unlock it?

Click to collapse



The answer to that is already in the OP


----------



## craznazn (Jul 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> The answer to that is already in the OP

Click to collapse



The OP is pretty unclear since it talks about Sprint users (as in, on a Sprint line). I want to buy a new device presumably from a T-Mobile store under a Sprint account, but use it on a T-Mobile line.

Specifically, "Can be bought 3rd party but must be the T-Mobile variant and on the T-Mobile network.". Sprint models are T-Mobile variants, and will be on the T-Mobile network. Hence the question.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 24, 2021)

craznazn said:


> The OP is pretty unclear since it talks about Sprint users (as in, on a Sprint line). I want to buy a new device presumably from a T-Mobile store under a Sprint account, but use it on a T-Mobile line.
> 
> Specifically, "Can be bought 3rd party but must be the T-Mobile variant and on the T-Mobile network.". Sprint models are T-Mobile variants, and will be on the T-Mobile network. Hence the question.

Click to collapse



Sprint models (variants) are. by definition, NOT T-Mobile variants. It's impossible for a device to be both


----------



## craznazn (Jul 24, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Sprint models (variants) are. by definition, NOT T-Mobile variants. It's impossible for a device to be both

Click to collapse



Dude you are like a clueless 611 agent.

So you might not understand that some OEMs only make TMO variants, and it's just sold to Sprint customers at the store.

Take, for example https://www.sprint.com/en/shop/cell...2007GRN&contractName=0-yr-ib&deviceQuantity=1

These are Tmobile branded / variant KB2007. It is a T-Mobile device. There does not exist a Sprint variant. So again I ask the OP because he will be more familiar with my question:

If I bought that linked device (for example) through a Sprint account and use it on a T-Mobile line, can it be unlocked?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Jul 24, 2021)

craznazn said:


> Dude you are like a clueless 611 agent.
> 
> So you might not understand that some OEMs only make TMO variants, and it's just sold to Sprint customers at the store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I own and run my own business, performing SIM unlocks and other software-related services. Understanding the intricate details of how each carrier implements the SIM lock and what has to be done in order to replicate the unlock without going directly through the carrier is pretty essential in order to be successful. Trust me, I'm about as far from "clueless" as you can possibly get.

If it comes with T-Mo bloatware on it fresh out of the box, then the OP can do it. If not, then no.


----------



## craznazn (Jul 24, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> If it comes with T-Mo bloatware on it fresh out of the box, then the OP can do it. If not, then no.

Click to collapse



Thanks, this is exactly what I was asking about, since this was unclear in the OP and I just wanted to confirm with him. The whole "read the OP" attitude was unwarranted.


----------



## m0nk89 (Jul 25, 2021)

OP unlocked my N200 5G within a couple days. Thanks!!


----------



## freddy122411 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello sir, I sent you a message inbox, I would appreciate your help since I am very grateful to you


----------



## samsungoneplus (Jul 28, 2021)

Will I receive any reply message from you personally or any text message to my T-mobile phones to indicate any unlock attempt successful or failure?  I sent you a message inbox with details a few days ago, I would appreciate your help. I am very grateful to you.


----------



## xstahsie (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking my OnePlus Nord N200 5G! I was skeptical at first but I can vouch that this is the real deal.


----------



## natark06 (Jul 28, 2021)

@mobbdeep  I started a separate conversation to unlock my oneplus N200. Kindly do the needful and Thanks in Advance.


----------



## samsungoneplus (Jul 29, 2021)

@mobbdeep I started a separate conversation to unlock my oneplus N200 with details a few days ago, kindly do the needful and Thanks in Advance.  I would appreciate your help. I am very grateful to you.


----------



## goback211 (Jul 30, 2021)

@mobbdeep I started a separate conversation to unlock my oneplus N200 with details a few days ago, kindly do the needful and Thanks in Advance.


----------



## natark06 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep  for unlocking my OnePlus N200. I will recommend @mobbdeep service to others.


----------



## edale1 (Aug 1, 2021)

OnePlus Nord N200 5G phone unlocked less than 24 hours after request sent!

It actually completely SIM unlocked on it's own, I didn't have to manually do anything (spent a minute or two looking in 'Settings > WiFi & Internet > SIM & Network' for the 'Network Unlock' option, before I realized that it was already done). I could jump right in and allow the bootloader unlock in the dev options!

Thank you @mobbdeep for this! (I'm sorry I'm too poor to donate anything...)

I really didn't want to get the phone fully setup until after the bootloader unlock was done, because of the factory reset a bootloader unlock performs... Now the wait for a TWRP release, and the search for a way to root it begins!


----------



## qzmp010 (Aug 1, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thank you again for unlocking my T-Mobile OnePlus N200! 
I had to click "Try permanent unlock" on the Device Unlock page. After a few seconds a reboot, the phone was unlocked. Simply amazing.


----------



## xian1243 (Aug 1, 2021)

Unlocked my OnePlus 9 Pro in just a few days. Thank you so much!


----------



## XmentalX (Aug 1, 2021)

Coming back for another A+ for the assistance my N200 5G is now fully unlocked. Thanks!


----------



## voyager10 (Aug 1, 2021)

Unbelievable. I was a bit skeptical before sending the last name and the phone number, but wow, got my Samsung phone unlocked in less than a day for free. @mobbdeep


----------



## brian248 (Aug 2, 2021)

My OnePlus 9 is now unlocked via dm. Thank you!


----------



## dragonnightx (Aug 2, 2021)

You are the real deal, @mobbdeep ! Appreciate the unlock. I wanna donate. Can you dm me back with your CashApp name?


----------



## dragonnightx (Aug 3, 2021)

thank you so much @mobbdeep so fast at unlocking


----------



## keyurgpatel (Aug 3, 2021)

@mobbdeep  Thank you so much. Got my Nord N200 unlocked under 12 hours.  No issues. Great work!


----------



## Katrusha (Aug 3, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you so much for unlocking my device! Great job!!!


----------



## tomasin76 (Aug 3, 2021)

Got response same day after submitting my info, worked perfect!
THANK YOU!


----------



## kokoro791 (Aug 3, 2021)

I have a super dumb question. How do I send a PM? I sent a PM through conversations 4 days ago and have not heard a response. I am pretty sure I fulfilled all the unlock requirements too...


----------



## mingkee (Aug 3, 2021)

kokoro791 said:


> I have a super dumb question. How do I send a PM? I sent a PM through conversations 4 days ago and have not heard a response. I am pretty sure I fulfilled all the unlock requirements too...

Click to collapse



I waited for 8 days to get my phone SIM unlocked
Please be patient


----------



## sunilbenjamin (Aug 3, 2021)

@mobbdeep, I had send a PM for a LG V60 T-mo unlock request. Appreciate your help


----------



## kokoro791 (Aug 3, 2021)

mingkee said:


> I waited for 8 days to get my phone SIM unlocked
> Please be patient

Click to collapse



Thank you for your clarification


----------



## beamer786 (Aug 4, 2021)

Unlocked my Galaxy S 21 Ultra!! Thank you so much.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2021)

robertodave971 said:


> Hi Dear boss, I bought my oneplus 8 from someone else. I only know the IMEI code. Can I unlock the network lock?

Click to collapse



Aren't you the same member posting this?








						Ajman Call Girls 0529877582 Call Girls in Ajman
					

Ajman Call Girls 0529877582 Call Girls in Ajman  | Ajman Escorts | call girls ajman | Indian call girls in Ajman | call girls in ras al khaimah | call girls in fujairah | call girls in sharjah | dubai call girls | Call Girls in Dubai | deira call...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## sjays10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi @mobbdeep, sent a PM to request unlock for 1+ N200. Pls help. Thanks.


----------



## sundaydeelite (Aug 5, 2021)

@mobbdeep thanks for unlocking my device! Only took them 5 minutes to respond! You’re the best!!!


----------



## prajin2021 (Aug 5, 2021)

Just unlocked 2 more Nord 200 for me. I did 2 about a week ago and 2 more just now. This person is awesome.  I must have sent message when he/she was online. Got message that phones are unlocked in about 5 min!!
Thankyou. Just sent a small token of appreciation via paypal!


----------



## nv270 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking my T-Mobile Revvl V+ 5G.


----------



## androidnc (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus Nord N200 5G. It works!!


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry for the late unlocks. I have been swamped requests trying to finish them throughout the last few days and I still have about 12 more to go. Keep sending them my way!!

Also, @craznazn , T-Mobile offers a new network switch called T-Mobile Network Experience which is where they assign a T-Mobile SIM card to your phone and provisions it to work on their network. Your billing and everything is still tied to Sprint, just not where your SIM card talks to. With that being said, I don't have access to their backend system for unlocks. Even if you are on the Sprint billing system and are sold a T-Mobile device which is possible with the T-Mobile Network Experience provisioning, I cannot unlock your phone.

That's where the confusion stands with this whole merger and what customers are under the impression of. Unless all of your devices are paid off and explicitly asked to be merged into the T-Mobile billing system, you're still with Sprint, just not their network.


----------



## klsiusa (Aug 5, 2021)

Just want to add my thanks @mobbdeep. Works great.


----------



## kokoro791 (Aug 5, 2021)

Got my OnePlus Nord n200 unlocked. The entire process took 5 days so please be patient. He will get to it when he gets time.


----------



## J. M. (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks man! Unlocked N200.


----------



## samsungoneplus (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for unlocking my devices N200! You’re the best!!!


----------



## samsungoneplus (Aug 5, 2021)

kokoro791 said:


> Got my OnePlus Nord n200 unlocked. The entire process took 5 days so please be patient. He will get to it when he gets time.

Click to collapse



one device of N200 has this same method to finish unlock by "permanent unlock" shown while the other same device of N200 network unlock by OP without doing anything on the phone at all.


----------



## fumeiusr (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you! was able to unlock a OP Nord N200


----------



## elisee (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my second OP Nord N200 5G.


----------



## beserker15 (Aug 5, 2021)

Worked like a charm for the T-Mobile Samsung S21. Just followed the OP exactly (3 full days of service on T-Mobile postpaid account, last name, phone number) and it was a quick and simple unlock! OP is amazing!


----------



## Nochis (Aug 5, 2021)

mobbdeep has done few unlocks for me as well. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 5, 2021)

All unlock requests have been caught up and I updated my original thread with more detailed information to touch base on the Sprint merger situation. I can also unlock A32's and cannot unlock devices purchased 3rd party, no matter what.


----------



## nouseforaname69 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking me! Worked great!


----------



## nashi20002003 (Aug 6, 2021)

OP  unlocked my oneplus nord n200  in a day turn around.....excellent service


----------



## androidnc (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks mobbdeep for unlocking my S21


----------



## R0B3RTF1SH3R (Aug 6, 2021)

....wrongthread


----------



## hp51 (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep. My  Oneplus nord n200 is unlocked automatically, I did not have to do anything. Will return the favor.


----------



## xbxhkz (Aug 7, 2021)

I have a TMobile OP8 5G that I need to get sim unlocked so that I can root and use custom roms etc... Any chance you could help me out? I will gladly donate.


----------



## 404-Life-Not-Found (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks! It worked perfectly!  Greatly appreciate the fast turnaround


----------



## xen423 (Aug 8, 2021)

@mobbdeep unlocking like a boss on my Revvl V+5g


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much @mobbdeep for unlocking both my Oneplus Nord N200 phones. People like you are the torchbearers of our XDA community by helping others. This community continues to thrive and flourish because of selfless people like you.

Once again, thanks for the superfast unlock (in about 3 hours). Take a bow sir !!!! 

Friends, @mobbdeep is helping all of us with this unlock. Please follow the instructions from his first post if you would like your phones unlocked as well.


----------



## Megado (Aug 8, 2021)

mobbdeep:  Can you SIM unlock a T-Mo Galaxy A71 bought directly from Samsung? Thx.​


----------



## Shreef0071 (Aug 8, 2021)

A great service by @mobbdeep he really came through,Thank you and I appreciate your time and effort .

Would live to pm you about A32 as well.


----------



## bytimes (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi friends! I am from Russia and purchased a new OnePlus 7t T-Mobile brought from the USA. There is a SIM card in the box, but it does not catch the network in Russia. When I insert a SIM card from Russia, I get the message "SIM network unlock PIN".

I tried to unblock it according to the instructions with:








						T-Mobile 7T Conversion to International WITHOUT unlocked bootloader/SIM unlock!
					

Here is a patched MSM download tool for TMobile OP7T. It will bypass the need to sim unlock before unlocking the bootloader, and will also bypass the need of an unlock token file from OnePlus (hence skip the wait period of 1 week to get the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





The phone switched to a new firmware, but the message about blocking the network still remained.

 Can you help me unblock the network?


----------



## bytimes (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi friends! I am from Russia and purchased a new OnePlus 7t T-Mobile brought from the USA. There is a SIM card in the box, but it does not catch the network in Russia. When I insert a SIM card from Russia, I get the message "SIM network unlock PIN".

I tried to unblock it according to the instructions with:








						T-Mobile 7T Conversion to International WITHOUT unlocked bootloader/SIM unlock!
					

Here is a patched MSM download tool for TMobile OP7T. It will bypass the need to sim unlock before unlocking the bootloader, and will also bypass the need of an unlock token file from OnePlus (hence skip the wait period of 1 week to get the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





The phone switched to a new firmware, but the message about blocking the network still remained.

Can you help me unblock the network?


----------



## bytimes (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## car guy (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank You @mobbdeep for unlocking for me. Samsung A32 and OnePlus N200. The process was fast and seamless.


----------



## kramer987 (Aug 9, 2021)

sent you a pm!  thanks again.

edit: thanks again!


----------



## Odun (Aug 9, 2021)

Sent a PM! Looks like you have to have an unlocked oneplus plhone to root! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dkanrjsk (Aug 9, 2021)

Amazing Service! Super quick to unlock my phone and it shows on the phone immediately afterwards.
I really appreciate it. Thank you so much!

EDIT : He's done two of my devices and they both were unlocked! Amazing!


----------



## michael111717 (Aug 9, 2021)

sent you a pm for unlocking for me. Samsung A32 and OnePlus N200.! Please check thanks again.


----------



## EnumC (Aug 10, 2021)

OP responded in minutes and unlocked a N200 with one message. The device automatically showed "Unlocked" seconds later. Thank you!


----------



## Nochis (Aug 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep once again thanks for all the unlocks you have done. Really appreciated.


----------



## hieple91 (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you so much, OP just unlocked 3 phones for me <333


----------



## keyurgpatel (Aug 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep  thank you once again for Nord N200 unlock.


----------



## eyeaim (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep . Works like a charm. It took less than a day for OP to response my request. Oneplus nord n200, unlocked perfectly.


----------



## kramer987 (Aug 10, 2021)

thank you here as well!  Nord n200 5g


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep, thanks again (to the moon and back !!) for unlocking my other two Samsung phones as well.


----------



## XDark_FenixX (Aug 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep is the best!  Unlocked my Oneplus Nord N200


----------



## Elxandre (Aug 10, 2021)

No one offering this for S21 ultra verizon?


----------



## tavella (Aug 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you very much! My TMO A32 5G now shows it is permanently unlocked. Verified with a VZW SIM.


----------



## x9600 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi! I got the new phone from Tmobile. Given its still new (less than a week) do you think the unlock would be successful?


----------



## voidandnull (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking the OP N200. Donated!!


----------



## woango (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you! Worked on a T-Mobile OnePlus N200


----------



## luckyeye13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you, @mobbdeep, for unlocking my OnePlus Nord N200!  Donated!


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 11, 2021)

All requests have been caught up. Will start doing more tomorrow. Send them my way!


----------



## nokiac (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks a lot it worked!


----------



## mengfei (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello Sir, a friend from US gave me a OP7pro but it's T-mobile locked, I am now here in china, is there anyway that i can use it here?
tried the network unlock but no go.
thanks.


----------



## rupterr (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep.  Oneplus Nord 200 unlocked in less than 12 hrs. Donated...


----------



## Dwyan3Wad3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Vouch for OP, tried multiple times to unlock OP8 with T-Mobile and reps always had a different excuse (one more payment, wait 40 days to be in service, etc). OP unlocked my phone within 48 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## clu1688 (Aug 11, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been caught up. Will start doing more tomorrow. Send them my way!

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for unlocking my phone! Have sent you a beer via PayPal, cheers!


----------



## metastate (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep. Samsung A32 5G was unlocked in 12 hours. Will send a beer.


----------



## rushfunn (Aug 12, 2021)

Sent PM for N200, appreciate help! TIA!


----------



## starrscream22 (Aug 12, 2021)

Damn how unfortunate for me 

I have a t-mobile locked s21 ultra bought from samsung.com. Neither t-mobile or samsung knows what to do and has me running in circles.

Any advice guys


----------



## comverse (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi @mobbdeep ,

Yesterday I sent PM regarding SIM unlock of OnePlus Nord N200 5G .

Thank you


----------



## Shreef0071 (Aug 12, 2021)

@mobbdeep has done it again and unlocked my A32 samsung  galaxy  . Within 36 hours !!! Thank you very much  we do appreciate the help and efforts.


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep , started a private conversation with you and sent you the message for the 2 Nord n200 unlock 2 days back, please look at it.


----------



## ex99v6 (Aug 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep is unlocking as a favor so we should keep the comments to just thank you's


----------



## AiM2LeaRn (Aug 13, 2021)

Rockingstar2 said:


> @mobbdeep , started a private conversation with you and sent you the message for the 2 Nord n200 unlock 2 days back, please look at it.

Click to collapse



he will when he have time, he is very busy too, please be patient, remember this is a FAVOR he is doing for the community.


----------



## wjz5460 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you OP. Got it unlocked within a day of request!


----------



## michael111717 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank You @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus N200. The process was fast and seamless.


----------



## xdazxcvbnm (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks for the unlocked!!


----------



## keyurgpatel (Aug 14, 2021)

Awesome  got my N200 unlocked within few hours. Thank you @mobbdeep


----------



## devxda7 (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep  thank you very much for unlocking my 2 phones (Samsung A32 and OnePlus N200). Much appreciated.


----------



## comverse (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep , thank you for unlocking N200.
Much appreciated. Donated.


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 14, 2021)

Rockingstar2 said:


> @mobbdeep , started a private conversation with you and sent you the message for the 2 Nord n200 unlock 2 days back, please look at it.

Click to collapse



I will look at it when I get to it and you'll know I unlocked it when you get a reply from me stating that. In the event you do not get a reply, it may also be due to only providing me with an IMEI and expecting me to do something with it. However, my main thread says there can be a 1-3 day turnaround time due to high amounts of requests. I am trying to balance this and my work life as well. I can work my way backwards from those who messaged me first to those those who messaged me most recent but with how this forum messaging system works, I send the same reply to everyone one by one upon completion then just leave the conversation and work my way down the list of requests.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## sjays10 (Aug 14, 2021)

Appreciate @mobbdeep for his help to unlock N200 and A32. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vx117 (Aug 14, 2021)

You're the best @mobbdeep, got my Note 20 Ultra unlocked. Sent some donations your way!


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 14, 2021)

Excellent @mobbdeep , Both the N200's are unlocked within 3 days, sending a Beer to you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## panduhnugget (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep is the best! Unlocked in a day! Please donate everyone!


----------



## Coolshadow1227 (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep is the best!! Thanks so so much!!! Oneplus unlocked so smoothly!


----------



## gojannz (Aug 14, 2021)

N200 unlocked in less than three days! Thank you so much @mobbdeep !


----------



## x9600 (Aug 14, 2021)

quick and easy unlock from @mobbdeep ! thank you so much!


----------



## ex99v6 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep greatly appreciated


----------



## hp51 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you. It works beautifully. Sent it.


----------



## Lasthope05 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks a lot!  Helped unlock both of my A32's.


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 14, 2021)

All unlock requests are caught up. Keep sending them in!


----------



## jknight82 (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep is Awesome!! Thanks for the fast and easy unlock on my OnePlus 9. Cheers!!


----------



## P_Link (Aug 14, 2021)

Holy crap! This legit! PM'd yesterday unlocked today! Thank you! sent donation via paypal


----------



## sherman_nguyen (Aug 14, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thank you so much for your help and fast response. My Nord N200  5G T-Mobile variant has been unlocked!


----------



## eddie.mo (Aug 15, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank for the help unlocking. You have been awesome.


----------



## freeman2take (Aug 15, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thank you for everything, sent beer your way, Cheers!


----------



## gojannz (Aug 16, 2021)

Another OnePlus has been unlocked by @mobbdeep within 24 hours! Thank you so much!


----------



## cezar1 (Aug 16, 2021)

@mobbdeep thanks a lot for your help and fast response. My N200 was unlocked within a day. You are Awesome!!


----------



## ak08820 (Aug 17, 2021)

I received a OnePlus N200 from a relative who has a TMobile account. I don't have a TMobile account. He does not want to replace his iPhone. I want to use it with Tello.com as an unlocked GSM phone.

I did not know that TMobile phones were network locked. What would be the most inexpensive way to make it active for unlocking? A prepaid SIM activation? A new line and cancellation within trial period?
Thanks
A,


----------



## XDark_FenixX (Aug 17, 2021)

Got a Samsung a32 unlocked.  Thanks again @mobbdeep


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 17, 2021)

ak08820 said:


> I received a OnePlus N200 from a relative who has a TMobile account. I don't have a TMobile account. He does not want to replace his iPhone. I want to use it with Tello.com as an unlocked GSM phone.
> 
> I did not know that TMobile phones were network locked. What would be the most inexpensive way to make it active for unlocking? A prepaid SIM activation? A new line and cancellation within trial period?
> Thanks
> A,

Click to collapse



Yes, all devices sold by wireless carriers are sold locked to them.

It has to be a postpaid account (not prepaid) in order for the OP to do it. So yes, setting up a new line and then cancelling it once the phone gets unlocked would seem to be the way to go. Remember that the phone needs to be active for 72 hours before sending the OP the needed details


----------



## AiM2LeaRn (Aug 17, 2021)

network unlocked in 2-3 days after msg. thanks mobbdeep


----------



## Chino JB (Aug 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep  I need your help with my Tmobile Oneplus 7 Pro, let me know if you can still Unlock this babys thank you in advance.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 17, 2021)

Chino JB said:


> @mobbdeep  I need your help with my Tmobile Oneplus 7 Pro, let me know if you can still Unlock this babys thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Do you meet the requirements that are listed in the very first post?

If so, have you already sent him a private message with all the required details, as instructed in the very first post?


----------



## pyrorob (Aug 18, 2021)

so its been four days since i sent a request with all pertinent information, would just like a yes/no


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 18, 2021)

pyrorob said:


> so its been four days since i sent a request with all pertinent information, would just like a yes/no

Click to collapse



You realize that you can't really count the weekend, right...?

You'll get your answer. Just be patient


----------



## pyrorob (Aug 18, 2021)

ok, thank you, not intending to be rude or anything, just impatient. lol, thank you again.


----------



## Chino JB (Aug 18, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Do you meet the requirements that are listed in the very first post?
> 
> If so, have you already sent him a private message with all the required details, as instructed in the very first post?

Click to collapse



the problem is that Im already outside the US, so I cannot with international SIM cards, so I wonder if you could help me?, sorry to take your time


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 18, 2021)

Chino JB said:


> the problem is that Im already outside the US, so I cannot with international SIM cards, so I wonder if you could help me?, sorry to take your time

Click to collapse



Yes, I'll PM you


----------



## mattblank (Aug 19, 2021)

Pm'd


----------



## mattblank (Aug 20, 2021)

Great service


----------



## pyrorob (Aug 20, 2021)

So I'd just like to make sure I did this correctly, I messaged him with my last name (name of account) and phone number, was I supposed to include my imei? I'm seeing people have turn around times of a day or two, so I'm stumped. Thank you.


----------



## texan16 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you very much @mobbdeep for the quick unlock!


----------



## texan16 (Aug 20, 2021)

pyrorob said:


> So I'd just like to make sure I did this correctly, I messaged him with my last name (name of account) and phone number, was I supposed to include my imei? I'm seeing people have turn around times of a day or two, so I'm stumped. Thank you.

Click to collapse



With so many requests he/she can miss some. I messaged on Monday and got no update, i reminded earlier today and mine was unlocked immediately.

send a gentle reminder


----------



## leon_id (Aug 20, 2021)

wow! less than 4 hours!
Thank you very much @mobbdeep


----------



## michael111717 (Aug 20, 2021)

sent you a pm on monday for unlocking for me. TMO Revvl V+ 5G and OnePlus N200.! Please check thanks again.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 20, 2021)

pyrorob said:


> So I'd just like to make sure I did this correctly, I messaged him with my last name (name of account) and phone number, was I supposed to include my imei? I'm seeing people have turn around times of a day or two, so I'm stumped. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Some users have also had to wait a week. He frequently posts about completing dozens of requests, so I'm sure he gets flooded. It's not always gonna happen at the snap of a finger.

As far as IMEI, it's not mentioned in the OP, so I think name and number are sufficient. Can't hurt to send it though


----------



## CTH-EVO (Aug 20, 2021)

Just want to send out a big thanks to @mobbdeep for taking the time to unlock my SIM.
GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ck9068 (Aug 20, 2021)

Got the response within half a day; worked like a charm! Thanks so much, @mobbdeep


----------



## xstahsie (Aug 20, 2021)

@mobbdeep many thanks for unlocking my OnePlus Nord N200 5G and Galaxy A32 5G. You are the real deal. 

Donate to this man (or woman) if you're able to. I did twice.


----------



## john3432 (Aug 20, 2021)

@mobbdeep please check conversation with me.


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 20, 2021)

@mobbdeep please check my reply in the conversation with me.,


----------



## mr.shezi (Aug 21, 2021)

I just PMed account holder name and number. Thanks in advance, that'd be a great help. I'll definitely donate if it gets unlocked.


----------



## wjz5460 (Aug 21, 2021)

Got phone unlocked. Thanks again.


----------



## pyrorob (Aug 22, 2021)

@mobbdeep please check my message and if possible let me know if there is an issue, thank you


----------



## aj0y (Aug 22, 2021)

@mobbdeep I have PM'd the account last name and phone #. Please let me know once you get a chance to look at it. Thanks.


----------



## aznxwill (Aug 23, 2021)

I also sent a request last Monday. Almost a week now. Maybe he/she has been receiving a lot of requests or my request is buried deep somewhere. Or maybe some life events going on. Stay safe!


----------



## voyager10 (Aug 23, 2021)

@mobbdeep  - thanks a bunch on unlocking a couple of devices. I have sent you another PM for another device. Please review and respond when you have got a moment.


----------



## AntyGuy77 (Aug 24, 2021)

My man sacrifices time to help others on this forum. I had my sim unlocked In less than 24 hours. Thanks so much and amazing turn around time!


----------



## freeza (Aug 24, 2021)

Sent PM  thanks


----------



## freemannhp (Aug 24, 2021)

This guy is real. Got response in about one day, and the phone is unlocked in second. @mobbdeep:  thank you very much!


----------



## aznxwill (Aug 24, 2021)

freemannhp said:


> This guy is real. Got response in about one day, and the phone is unlocked in second. @mobbdeep:  thank you very much!

Click to collapse



Hmm I'm not sure what order he/she goes in when going through the messages, but I sent mine last Monday and asked if that's all the info he/she needs (Last name + Phone No) since my request is taking longer than others here, but have not gotten a response.

When did you send your request? How do you send a PM? Is it through "Conversations"?

I am just wondering if I did something incorrect in my request. Just provided last name + phone no.


----------



## freemannhp (Aug 24, 2021)

aznxwill said:


> Hmm I'm not sure what order he/she goes in when going through the messages, but I sent mine last Monday and asked if that's all the info he/she needs (Last name + Phone No) since my request is taking longer than others here, but have not gotten a response.
> 
> When did you send your request? How do you send a PM? Is it through "Conversations"?
> 
> I am just wondering if I did something incorrect in my request. Just provided last name + phone no.

Click to collapse



I submitted my request one day ago through the link showed in the attached screenshot. It may depend on type of phone. Mine is OnePlus N200.


----------



## aznxwill (Aug 24, 2021)

freemannhp said:


> I submitted my request one day ago through the link showed in the attached screenshot. It may depend on type of phone. Mine is OnePlus N200.

Click to collapse



Thanks. It seems PM == conversation. So it seems I sent the PM correctly. Sorry @mobbdeep , you may receive 2 of the same requests from me as I was double checking if I sent the PM correctly by following @freemannhp 's step.

Mine is also N200.


----------



## freeza (Aug 24, 2021)

aznxwill said:


> Hmm I'm not sure what order he/she goes in when going through the messages, but I sent mine last Monday and asked if that's all the info he/she needs (Last name + Phone No) since my request is taking longer than others here, but have not gotten a response.
> 
> When did you send your request? How do you send a PM? Is it through "Conversations"?
> 
> I am just wondering if I did something incorrect in my request. Just provided last name + phone no.

Click to collapse



Sent mine Saturday. Hoping for unlock soon


----------



## XDark_FenixX (Aug 24, 2021)

_z_


aznxwill said:


> Thanks. It seems PM == conversation. So it seems I sent the PM correctly. Sorry @mobbdeep , you may receive 2 of the same requests from me as I was double checking if I sent the PM correctly by following @freemannhp 's step.
> 
> Mine is also N200.

Click to collapse



for what it’s worth I sent a message a little over two weeks ago and sent a reminder last Friday.  I’m guessing he’s just busy


----------



## stompysan (Aug 24, 2021)

Quick question for anyone who might know.  I had to get my OnePlus 8 replaced by T-Mobile due to a failing radio and failing touch.  I just got the replacement, and sure enough it is locked.  I don't want to push my luck with their Twitter support again, as getting my first unlock was a nightmare.  Are you able to perform the network unlock on devices replaced by T-Mobile?  I still need to wait a few calendar days before submitting the request, but also don't want to waste anyone's time if they are unable to unlock this device.

EDIT: Disregard.  I tried my luck with T-Mobile's Twitter support and they unlocked it no problem, since my old device was unlocked.  They also gave me a $20 credit for the cost of the warranty replacement, so winner winner.


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Aug 25, 2021)

@mobbdeep,  I reached out to you on 8/17. I am pretty sure you are just busy with your daily stuffs which causing delay to the inbox or my DM is lost in the hundreds of requests you get. But whenever you get a chance, please check the DM and let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## tmchan1962 (Aug 25, 2021)

@mobbdeep, I sent you a PM on Sunday.  Whenever, you can get a chance, please take a look. It was two N 200 phones.  Thank you very much


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 25, 2021)

@mobbdeep , i sent you a PM message yesterday morning, Please look at when you get a chance. Need to make an international trip so this is a little bit important to get it done soon. I know you are very busy these days, But pls look at it when you get a chance. Will donate as soon as they are unlocked.


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 25, 2021)

pyrorob said:


> so its been four days since i sent a request with all pertinent information, would just like a yes/no

Click to collapse





pyrorob said:


> So I'd just like to make sure I did this correctly, I messaged him with my last name (name of account) and phone number, was I supposed to include my imei? I'm seeing people have turn around times of a day or two, so I'm stumped. Thank you.

Click to collapse





freeza said:


> Sent mine Saturday. Hoping for unlock soon

Click to collapse





mubin.bzs.06 said:


> @mobbdeep,  I reached out to you on 8/17. I am pretty sure you are just busy with your daily stuffs which causing delay to the inbox or my DM is lost in the hundreds of requests you get. But whenever you get a chance, please check the DM and let me know if you need anything else.

Click to collapse





tmchan1962 said:


> @mobbdeep, I sent you a PM on Sunday.  Whenever, you can get a chance, please take a look. It was two N 200 phones.  Thank you very much

Click to collapse





Rockingstar2 said:


> @mobbdeep , i sent you a PM message yesterday morning, Please look at when you get a chance. Need to make an international trip so this is a little bit important to get it done soon. I know you are very busy these days, But pls look at it when you get a chance. Will donate as soon as they are unlocked.

Click to collapse



I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.

I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.


----------



## freeza (Aug 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



Understood and appreciate the service, man!


----------



## michael111717 (Aug 25, 2021)

@mobbdeep, I also PM you on 8/16 regarding unlock T-mobile Revvl V+ 5G & oneplus N200. whenever you get a chance, please check the DM and let me know if you need anything else.

Will definitely donate more as soon as they are unlock. thank you so much!!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



Since I know everyone here understands how threaded messaging works, assuming that s/he answers the oldest messages first, that means that continuing to send messages only makes your conversation get bumped up to the top of the list. If s/he's working from the bottom of the list where the oldest messages are, s/he won't see it. If that is indeed the case, you're gonna get a response fastest by just sending your one PM and then waiting until s/he works through the list and gets to your message.

Work/life balance is important. This is obviously not one of his/her standard daily tasks/responsibilities. His/her regular full time job has to take first priority, so s/he'll do it when and where s/he can. S/he shouldn't be expected to devote all his/her personal time to this "side gig".

And while s/he might be doing it for "free", it does take a lot of time and effort. 200 requests in 1 week is *nuts*. Make sure that you're showing your appreciation accordingly 

Signed,
Someone who totally understands what s/he's going through


----------



## gallardo33 (Aug 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



I'm a new user, and hopefully I did the PM correctly by starting a conversation with you . And when you get a chance please review mine, I dont mind waiting in line. Thank you and also I donated to you for what you do for this community. Thanks.


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 26, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



Totally understand and respect your priorities, thanks a lot for what you are doing to the community.200 requests im a week is a little insane.


----------



## thienthanty (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you so much. I just pm you and whenever you have free time, please help me and someone. Be safe @mobbdeep


----------



## tmchan1962 (Aug 26, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



I totally understand.  Thank you for your service.  Take your time.  There is no rush.


----------



## Joehaiti (Aug 26, 2021)

I’m a new user here, and was wondering if after the initial 72 hours , could I take T-Mobile sim out ? Or do I need to keep in?
also my account is a business account with business name instead of first and last name would that be a problem?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Aug 26, 2021)

Joehaiti said:


> I’m a new user here, and was wondering if after the initial 72 hours , could I take T-Mobile sim out ? Or do I need to keep in?
> also my account is a business account with business name instead of first and last name would that be a problem?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna assume you can take it out, but you can't insert it into any other device. The device to be unlocked has to be the one activated/registered to the phone number that you send in the details


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Aug 26, 2021)

pm sent thankyou


mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Подьзователь (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello, I bought a used phone, and it is locked to the t-mobile operator, I read about your work, can you help unlock it, there is no information about the owner, the Google account is only mine, and how much will it cost and take in time? Have 864737040662613



Здравствуйте, купил б/У телефон, а он залочен на оператора t-mobile, прочитал о вашей работе, не поможете разблокировать его, данных о владельце нет, учетная запись Гугл в нем только моя, и сколько это будет стоить и займет по времени? Имей 864737040662613


----------



## nv270 (Aug 26, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thanks for unlocking TMO REVVL V+ 5G. Cheers


----------



## Mr Bill Florida (Aug 26, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you for being discreet and responding so promptly. I have had many devices unlocked by you and am grateful for your service. Stay safe.


----------



## keyurgpatel (Aug 26, 2021)

@mobbdeep  you are awesome. Thank you for unlocking yet another device.


----------



## XmentalX (Aug 26, 2021)

Back again with another happy unlock of my S20 FE. Might I add @mobbdeep was immensely patient while T-Mobile sorted out an issue with how my device was reflected in the system.

Thanks again!


----------



## mobbdeep (Aug 27, 2021)

I just did a bulk amount of requests today and will continue more tomorrow. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## deniboy2usa (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi It Worked , the phone is Network Unlock..I just paid you a beer . cheers. Thanks @mobbdeep


----------



## leon_id (Aug 27, 2021)

thanks again, @mobbdeep


----------



## leon_id (Aug 27, 2021)

Подьзователь said:


> Здравствуйте, купил б/У телефон, а он залочен на оператора t-mobile, прочитал о вашей работе, не поможете разблокировать его, данных о владельце нет, учетная запись Гугл в нем только моя, и сколько это будет стоить и займет по времени? Имей 864737040662613

Click to collapse



read the first post - you need any TMo SIM card and it should stand in the device for 72 hours. then send the number of this SIM card and the surname of the owner of the @mobbdeep account in a personal message. have it doesn't fit



читай первый пост - нужна любая ТМо симка и она должна простоять в аппарате 72 часа. потом посылаешь номер этой симки и фамилию владельца аккаунта @mobbdeep  в личку. имей не подходит


----------



## Подьзователь (Aug 27, 2021)

leon_id said:


> читай первый пост - нужна любая ТМо симка и она должна простоять в аппарате 72 часа. потом посылаешь номер этой симки и фамилию владельца аккаунта @mobbdeep в личку. имей не подходит

Click to collapse



So there the data of any subscriber is needed whose SIM card or only the one to whom the device was originally registered?



Так там данные любого абонента нужны чья симкарта или только того,на кого изначально аппарат регистрировался?


----------



## cashrox (Aug 27, 2021)

He tells the truth I'm now 100% carrier unlocked on my N10 5G!


----------



## InimitableSamurai (Aug 27, 2021)

mobbdeep is a beast! Helped me out with a Tmo unlock!​


----------



## kk66xda (Aug 27, 2021)

@mobbdeep Thank you very much! It took only 2 days from request to unlock.


----------



## freeza (Aug 27, 2021)

@mobbdeep thanks! Worked flawlessly. Donation sent!


----------



## NegativeX (Aug 28, 2021)

Holy crap... requested 6 hours ago on both my phones and he already came through. Amazing. Thanks again @mobbdeep !


----------



## vpl4 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep!  Worked perfectly!


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 28, 2021)

@mobbdeep looks like my request somehow got lost its 4 days now, my turn did not come yet. Please help I am traveling tomorrow internationally. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## thienthanty (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you so much. 
A coffee cup to you @mobbdeep


----------



## michael111717 (Aug 28, 2021)

@mobbdeep Very OP

thanks for unlock both my oneplus n200 & Revvl V+ Worked Perfectly. Donation sent!


----------



## lzgmc (Aug 28, 2021)

I can definitely vouch for OP for unlocking both my OP N200 and my Galaxy S21+! I appreciate it!


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Perfect timing @mobbdeep , though it took some time my phones have been unlocked in time when I needed them.


----------



## Beckeramos (Aug 28, 2021)

kk66xda said:


> @mobbdeep Thank you very much! It took only 2 days from request to unlock.

Click to collapse



mobdeep hooked me up with sim unlock. Got notified on my phone saying my phone now qualifies for sim unlock. Worked great.


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Aug 28, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm still doing this service. However, over the last week, I've gotten hit with roughly 200 requests and still more coming in daily, which is why it's taking longer. I'm also trying to balance my work life with my personal life in the mix of handling these requests. You will get a response once completed. Some people might get a response quicker than you only because I don't go in a certain order of unlocks due to the way this forum messaging system is.
> 
> I hope you guys understand and thank you for your patience. Please keep in mind this is a free service I'm offering. I'm doing my best to get everyone taken care of plus making sure I take care of myself too.

Click to collapse



Yup, totally understandable. We all need to take care of ourselves first. I dont have any urgency. I will just wait for the confirmation text. Enjoy the weekend @mobbdeep


----------



## XDark_FenixX (Aug 29, 2021)

Got my N200 and A32 unlocked!  Thanks again!


----------



## LBCN1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks again for unlocking my 2 S21's!!! Everything went smoothly, no problems at all.


----------



## elisee (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my Samsung A32.


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Aug 30, 2021)

@mobdeep  was just curious as far as getting an update on sim unlock


----------



## hawk1500 (Aug 30, 2021)

What else can I say? As advertised after the hiccups were worked out, thanks so much for your help and time and care @mobbdeep !


----------



## gallardo33 (Aug 30, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I just did a bulk amount of requests today and will continue more tomorrow. Thanks for your patience!

Click to collapse



Hi @mobbdeep 

I don't know if I PM you properly, but did start a conversation with you, is starting a conversation just like PM?

Reason I ask is that I see others that submitted a request and their phone is already Unlocked.

Please let me know what I'm doing wrong on messaging you.

Thank you.


----------



## raidriar (Aug 30, 2021)

got two of my N200s unlocked. Thanks for providing this service!


----------



## Johnle816 (Aug 30, 2021)

Got the A32 unlocked.  Thanks


----------



## Soflow2023 (Aug 30, 2021)

Waiting for my samsung device to get unlocked I appreciate your assistance


----------



## indgirl6 (Aug 30, 2021)

@mobbdeep thanks a ton for unlocking my one plus nord phone. my 11 year old son thanks you!


----------



## indgirl6 (Aug 30, 2021)

i have 2 questions. I have 2 one plus nord n200 from tmobile that i got for my kids.  OP just unlocked one for me (many thanks OP)

1) i dont have a non tmobile sim card yet to test if the phone is unlocked or not. How do i check it from the settings? I did go to "Sim & Network" section, but did not see an option for Network lock status.

2) I had put my tmobile sim in the 1st phone that OP unlocked for me. Can i now put the same sim in the 2nd phone for 3 days so i can request an unlock? Or do i have activate it with another number?

thanks for all reposnses.


----------



## Tylosite (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks mobbdeep! I got a response in only about an hour.

Make sure you donate to them if it helped!


----------



## tmchan1962 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just got the unlock for my two Nord N200.  Thank you very much!  Sending you some beer money.


----------



## voyager10 (Aug 31, 2021)

Unlocked my 3rd phone, unbelievable! Phone was already unlocked when I went to setting. No needs to even tap Permanent Unlock Option! Simply wow!


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Aug 31, 2021)

Had to wait a bit due to the fact that s/he gets tons of request but 2 of my phones got unlocked! Beer is on the way for you @mobbdeep!


----------



## Tylosite (Aug 31, 2021)

indgirl6 said:


> i have 2 questions. I have 2 one plus nord n200 from tmobile that i got for my kids.  OP just unlocked one for me (many thanks OP)
> 
> 1) i dont have a non tmobile sim card yet to test if the phone is unlocked or not. How do i check it from the settings? I did go to "Sim & Network" section, but did not see an option for Network lock status.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) For the Oneplus N200: 
  a) try Settings > About Phone > Network Unlock or 
  b) check the preinstalled "unlock" app or 
  c) If the sim has been in the phone for a bit log into your T-Mobile account via a web browser and there is an  option to check there.

2) Yeah I think so. You just need to leave it in long enough for T-mobile to register it as your main phone for that line.


----------



## tmchan1962 (Aug 31, 2021)

Rockingstar2 said:


> @mobbdeep looks like my request somehow got lost its 4 days now, my turn did not come yet. Please help I am traveling tomorrow internationally. Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse




Rockingstar2 said:


> @mobbdeep looks like my request somehow got lost its 4 days now, my turn did not come yet. Please help I am traveling tomorrow internationally. Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



Can’t wait. Call T Mobile to do temporary unlocked.


----------



## mad3963 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking my 1+ 9 Pro! Greatly appreciated! Donation sent!


----------



## Nochis (Aug 31, 2021)

@mobbdeep  Thank you so much for all the unlocks you have done.


----------



## indgirl6 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tylosite said:


> 1) For the Oneplus N200:
> a) try Settings > About Phone > Network Unlock or
> b) check the preinstalled "unlock" app or
> c) If the sim has been in the phone for a bit log into your T-Mobile account via a web browser and there is an  option to check there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response.. I did not know we could check it from the tmobile website..


----------



## duy24 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just got my phone unlocked by mobbdeep. Thanks so much, donation sent


----------



## washburn10000 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just had 2 Oneplus N200 unlocked! Thank you!!


----------



## catnan (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my OnePlus N200 5G. Donated as well.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my phones. Donation sent.


----------



## ryvandal (Aug 31, 2021)

pm sent. Thanks!


----------



## oranjes2020 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just wanted to give a shout out and say you rock. The process was painless and no surprises, which is ucommon these days. Thanks Again... OJ


----------



## mealiffe (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks so much for the quick unlock, @mobbdeep . Donation sent!


----------



## motolio (Sep 1, 2021)

Are PMs now called "conversations?" I haven't been too active in a while, so still getting used to the new site UI.

Also , is this still going on, or is it just every now and then? Either way, it's really awesome that someone is doing this at all! Reminds me of the early days of Android development when full control of our devices was more of a "must" than we expect today. SO seeing the OP's contribution and selflessness is just awesome!


----------



## indgirl6 (Sep 1, 2021)

motolio said:


> Are PMs now called "conversations?" I haven't been too active in a while, so still getting used to the new site UI.
> 
> Also , is this still going on, or is it just every now and then? Either way, it's really awesome that someone is doing this at all! Reminds me of the early days of Android development when full control of our devices was more of a "must" than we expect today. SO seeing the OP's contribution and selflessness is just awesome!

Click to collapse



Yes Conversation is good. That is what i did to unlock my phone. Thread is very much active, but OP has tons of requests so getting to them in batches.. hope this helps..


----------



## motolio (Sep 1, 2021)

indgirl6 said:


> Yes Conversation is good. That is what i did to unlock my phone. Thread is very much active, but OP has tons of requests so getting to them in batches.. hope this helps..

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## motolio (Sep 1, 2021)

indgirl6 said:


> Yes Conversation is good. That is what i did to unlock my phone. Thread is very much active, but OP has tons of requests so getting to them in batches.. hope this helps..

Click to collapse





motolio said:


> Thanks!I

Click to collapse





motolio said:


> Did you need to press the 'request permanent unlock button' in the unlock app after it was complete, or was yours automatic?

Click to collapse


----------



## Limeybastard (Sep 2, 2021)

How about t-mobile devices purchased from best buy ?


----------



## Rockingstar2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Just a concern, all the phones that we are unlocking here,  is there any Remote chance that they will get locked again if we don't use these phones with another SIM provider or a different carrier.


----------



## motolio (Sep 3, 2021)

Rockingstar2 said:


> Just a concern, all the phones that we are unlocking here,  is there any Remote chance that they will get locked again if we don't use these phones with another SIM provider or a different carrier.

Click to collapse



After unlock, I would disable the unlock app


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I'm touching base with you guys about the current unlock request turnaround time. Yes, I am getting tons of requests every single day. However, I was unfortunately involved in a car accident on the 1st where my car was totaled. Everyone is okay and I am now back to work on these but that's why nobody was getting replies the last couple of days.

Again, it's not required by any means but I always mention in my replies to unlock requests that if you'd like to donate for my services I'm providing for free, my PayPal link is on the original page of this thread or you can PM me separately for other methods of donating.

Thank you!


----------



## tmchan1962 (Sep 4, 2021)

Simply Amazing.  Thank you very much for unlocking my Samsung Note20 Ultra and A71.  Sent you another donation!


----------



## Riuski (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for unlocking my REVVL V+ 5G!


----------



## tmchan1962 (Sep 4, 2021)

It depends  on the type of the phone. My Note 20 ultra didn't  need to press  permanent unlock.


----------



## pgavril (Sep 4, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm touching base with you guys about the current unlock request turnaround time. Yes, I am getting tons of requests every single day. However, I was unfortunately involved in a car accident on the 1st where my car was totaled. Everyone is okay and I am now back to work on these but that's why nobody was getting replies the last couple of days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope everything is well with you and insurance will cover your losses


----------



## sjmin (Sep 4, 2021)

My OnePlus Nord 200 5G just got unlocked flawlessly.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## theexpelled0 (Sep 5, 2021)

awesome service!! im lucky to have found this thread as i have been waiting for a long time to unlock my oneplus 8. within a hour of sending Mobbdeep a message with the required info i received a text from tmobile saying my device is now eligible for unlocking. dudes legit and doing this community a true service.


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 5, 2021)

All unlock requests have been complete. I appreciate every single one of you guys for giving me some extra work to do and thank you all for your patience; especially those who messaged me at the beginning of August and just got their devices unlocked. I definitely didn't expect this to take off heavily last month like it did.

With that being said, I'd also like to give a special thank you to those who have donated. With everything that's been going on and my car recently getting totaled, any amount counts.

Thank you and keep sending the requests my way!


----------



## saber_rider08 (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you for unlocking my S20 FE! Donation sent


----------



## texasfan67 (Sep 5, 2021)

Super quick unlock, didn't even need to request unlock in settings since it auto applied. Thank you!


----------



## brendonsmall (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for unlocking 3 Oneplus Nord N200 phones.


----------



## plieu86 (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you for helping unlocking the phone.  You rock!


----------



## acesnick (Sep 6, 2021)

Got my Nord N200 at September 1st. Got successfully unlocked today. Thanks!


----------



## Soflow2023 (Sep 6, 2021)

I've sent messages days again and still no luck or response


----------



## tcw8 (Sep 6, 2021)

@mobbdeep, you rock! Thanks so much for helping me unlock my N200


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Sep 7, 2021)

Got my third device unlocked in 1 hour!  You are the best @mobbdeep


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 7, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you for the PM that let me know my Nord N200 was unlocked.

But when I checked under "About Phone", it still shows network locked. There is a brief pop up message: Function is disabled, goto Unlock app under App Info to Enable.

Did anyone else encounter this problem?

My phone is still locked.


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Sep 7, 2021)

clu1688 said:


> @mobbdeep thank you for the PM that let me know my Nord N200 was unlocked.
> 
> But when I checked under "About Phone", it still shows network locked. There is a brief pop up message: Function is disabled, goto Unlock app under App Info to Enable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clearing the network setting, reboot and then again to to about phone. If you still see locked, try clicking request permanent unlock. Its just a glitch in the software unless you didnt meet prerequisites.


----------



## michael111717 (Sep 7, 2021)

Got samsung A32 device unlocked in 1 hour! You are the best @mobbdeep i just treat you a beer!!! thank you so much


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 7, 2021)

mubin.bzs.06 said:


> Try clearing the network setting, reboot and then again to to about phone. If you still see locked, try clicking request permanent unlock. Its just a glitch in the software unless you didnt meet prerequisites.

Click to collapse



I did that, I even factory reset the phone. 

I then downloaded the TMobile Unlock app, ran it, and it says It cannot unlock the phone.


----------



## mubin.bzs.06 (Sep 7, 2021)

clu1688 said:


> I did that, I even factory reset the phone.
> 
> I then downloaded the TMobile Unlock app, ran it, and it says It cannot unlock the phone.

Click to collapse



N200 was supposed to get permanent unlock thru the settings, not the unlock app. Reach out to tmobile to whitelist the imei. Btw, has it been more than 72 hours in tmobile network?


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 7, 2021)

mubin.bzs.06 said:


> N200 was supposed to get permanent unlock thru the settings, not the unlock app. Reach out to tmobile to whitelist the imei. Btw, has it been more than 72 hours in tmobile network?

Click to collapse



It worked. Not in the settings, but thru the unlock app. 

It was strange that first a few times with the unlock app, it showed unlocked, but in the settings it still showed locked. The unlock app was not reliable and crashed several times. In the end, the unlock app said "failed to unlock" and showed me a page where there is a Permanent unlock link. Thru that link the phone was then unlocked and it showed same in the Settings.

A bit long detour and worked in the end. Thanks!


----------



## qzmp010 (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking my OnePlus N200s & Samsung A32 5Gs! A donation was sent to you. Enjoy!


----------



## castone123 (Sep 8, 2021)

Nord n200 unlock here. Thanks @mobbdeep


----------



## lzgmc (Sep 8, 2021)

Once again, thank you, @mobbdeep, for unlocking my Galaxy A32 and sticking with me to the end! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jamesonxda (Sep 8, 2021)

unlocked my phone. thanks @mobbdeep for providing this service


----------



## vchawla (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks for unlocking my N200. Donated to the paypal link.


----------



## abarajame (Sep 9, 2021)

N200 for me, worked perfectly  thanks!


----------



## movilserver (Sep 10, 2021)

Does it work on Galaxy S20? I'm using it with Simple Mobile (powered by T-Mobile)


----------



## chintito (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone knows how long does mobbdeep take to reply?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 10, 2021)

movilserver said:


> Does it work on Galaxy S20? I'm using it with Simple Mobile (powered by T-Mobile)

Click to collapse



The first post in this thread has all of the requirements


chintito said:


> Anyone knows how long does mobbdeep take to reply?

Click to collapse



It varies depending on their schedule and several other factors. Reading posts in this thread, you'll see that it can take anywhere from a few hours to 10 days


----------



## nemeshochka (Sep 10, 2021)

@mobbdeep Do you know if staying for 3 days on data only line will work?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 10, 2021)

nemeshochka said:


> Do you know if staying for 3 days on data only line will work?

Click to collapse



I would assume a data only line would be fine, but I would tag or DM the OP to ask


----------



## hollerbee (Sep 11, 2021)

@mobbdeep unlocked my N200. Thank you!


----------



## Lz3807775t (Sep 11, 2021)

chintito said:


> Anyone knows how long does mobbdeep take to reply?

Click to collapse



Give him a day or 2


----------



## acm1108 (Sep 11, 2021)

Lz3807775t said:


> Give him a day or 2

Click to collapse



Not rushing him messaged and donated on Wednesday. Hopefully all good on his end


----------



## gallardo33 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi @mobbdeep submitted request for my S21 Ultra - T-Mobile. Thank you


----------



## gallardo33 (Sep 11, 2021)

gallardo33 said:


> Hi @mobbdeep submitted request for my S21 Ultra - T-Mobile. Thank you

Click to collapse



Thank you @mobbdeep !!! That was quick!!! Donation sent


----------



## UnchartedRd (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello @mobbdeep sent a request for a S21 Ultra. Thank you


----------



## UnchartedRd (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking my phone. Donation sent.


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 12, 2021)

All requests have been caught up and completed. Keep sending them my way!

Also, as of right now, I don't have a loophole for the Z Flip 3 or Z Fold 3. I will post once I find one.


----------



## aries15 (Sep 12, 2021)

@mobbdeep thank you so much for unlocking my phone.


----------



## Nochis (Sep 12, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All requests have been caught up and completed. Keep sending them my way!
> 
> Also, as of right now, I don't have a loophole for the Z Flip 3 or Z Fold 3. I will post once I find one.

Click to collapse



Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## clu1688 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you Mobbdeep for unlocking my phones within a week. Appreciated it very mmuch and will send you a couple beers tomorrow via Paypal as usual.


----------



## MortemOmnia (Sep 12, 2021)

Absolutely a wonderful service he's providing to the community at no cost to us!

Unlocked my OnePlus 9 Pro in just 3 days and it was a flawless experience.

I actually paid a company $60 to do the same thing, and was still waiting on them to do it, so he's literally faster than paying for it to be done.

Could not give him higher praise.


----------



## joblessguy (Sep 12, 2021)

Agreed - mobbdeep is super awesome! Unlocked S21 working perfectly.


----------



## myechophone (Sep 12, 2021)

@mobbdeep 
Thanks for your service. Can you unlock phones purchased on a tmobile Business account? Anything different I need to share with you for unlock than the regular line requirements?


----------



## faisalbaqai (Sep 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep - I have sent you request for Nord N200. Let me know if any other information is needed.


----------



## indgirl6 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks a bunch to @mobbdeefor unlocking my one plus nord n200!!


----------



## faisalbaqai (Sep 15, 2021)

faisalbaqai said:


> @mobbdeep - I have sent you request for Nord N200. Let me know if any other information is needed.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot  @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus Nord N200!!! PayPal'ed you as well.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 15, 2021)

@mobbdeep sent you a request a week ago that you may have missed, please check when you get a chance


----------



## hujingtong (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus Nord N200 in just one day!!! PayPal'ed you too!


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 17, 2021)

All unlock requests have been caught up. Keep sending them my way!


----------



## east999 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks mobbdeep, just got my Samsung 32A unlocked. just PM'ed you a GC.


----------



## saber_rider08 (Sep 17, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> All unlock requests have been caught up. Keep sending them my way!

Click to collapse



Thank you again for unlocking my Nord N200. You're awesome! Donation sent.


----------



## michael111717 (Sep 17, 2021)

thanks a lot @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus Nord N200. You're awesome!


----------



## wesker81 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for the Op9 unlock!

Check Paypal.


----------



## ovaltine11 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot @mobbdeep for unlocking my Nord N200.


----------



## Zm0DY2du (Sep 17, 2021)

Props to @mobbdeep for unlocking my nord


----------



## yashwanth13 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you mobbdeep, unlock works. Have a snack on me, Paypal'ed you!


----------



## surachi (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks a lot @mobbdeep for unlocking OnePlus Nord N200.


----------



## b___p (Sep 20, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 2 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 this is legit! Thanks again!


----------



## JimmyJurner (Sep 20, 2021)

Pm sent  Running tmo firmware  now. Sorry for the mix-up


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 21, 2021)

Folks ,anyone got a response from OP last 3-4 days? I don't have a spare line so had to switch my sim to the nord for a week now. Difficult since I can't check my work emails etc outside of wifi range and have to carry two phones. Just checking if the free unlock is still on.


----------



## JimmyJurner (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes I have. Thank you for unlocking my oneplus 9 from T-Mobile!


----------



## JujuMcju (Sep 22, 2021)

Can confirm this works. Created an account so I could send a PM and got a SIM unlock within 24 hours.


----------



## nemeshochka (Sep 22, 2021)

Unlocked my OnePlus Nord N200 in less than one hour. Thanks @mobbdeep!


----------



## acesnick (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks for unlocking my Revvl V+ 5g  @mobbdeep


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 22, 2021)

send2dodo said:


> Folks ,anyone got a response from OP last 3-4 days? I don't have a spare line so had to switch my sim to the nord for a week now. Difficult since I can't check my work emails etc outside of wifi range and have to carry two phones. Just checking if the free unlock is still on.

Click to collapse



Replying to my own post lol.
So looks like quite a few people got response in the past few days. Maybe just my bad luck. I did send a follow up earlier today.

Not to hijack this thread but anyone knows if the tmobile unlock requirement of 40 days is strictly enforced? I mean do they really count the 40 days? I already kept the sim in the nord for 8 days now. I can switch it back to my primary phone and then after 35-40 days put it back for 2-3 days and request an unlock from them. Will that work?  If there's another unlock method you are aware I would appreciate info also.
Thanks again in advance.

It was nice to visit this forum after almost 8 years. Last time around I was asking information on flashing firmware for a LG G2 d801 when LTE first came to t-mobile.  And now when 5G is rolling out.


----------



## crumle60 (Sep 22, 2021)

it worked for my oneplus 9pro took less than 4 days  highly recommend mobbdeep services its a completely real service . thanks again brother dont know how u did it since im still under contract but as my screen shots show im am now permanently unlocked


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 22, 2021)

send2dodo said:


> Replying to my own post lol.
> So looks like quite a few people got response in the past few days. Maybe just my bad luck. I did send a follow up earlier today.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread but anyone knows if the tmobile unlock requirement of 40 days is strictly enforced? I mean do they really count the 40 days? I already kept the sim in the nord for 8 days now. I can switch it back to my primary phone and then after 35-40 days put it back for 2-3 days and request an unlock from them. Will that work?  If there's another unlock method you are aware I would appreciate info also.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you've already PM'd the OP to have it done, you might as well leave the SIM in, because I'm sure it'll be done soon, if you've already been waiting for a week


----------



## saber_rider08 (Sep 22, 2021)

@mobbdeep  Thank you again for unlocking my 2nd Nord N200! Donation sent.


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> If you've already PM'd the OP to have it done, you might as well leave the SIM in, because I'm sure it'll be done soon, if you've already been waiting for a week

Click to collapse



I sent a 3rd message today. If the OP @mobbdeep   does respond  I will update everyone here but till date no response.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 23, 2021)

send2dodo said:


> I sent a 3rd message today. If the OP @mobbdeep   does respond  I will update everyone here but till date no response.

Click to collapse



Double and triple check that you meet all requirements stated in the first post, and that you've included all 3 necessary details in your message. OP has previously commented that they may simply not reply to incomplete or invalid requests, instead of responding


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Double and triple check that you meet all requirements stated in the first post, and that you've included all 3 necessary details in your message. OP has previously commented that they may simply not reply to incomplete or invalid requests, instead of responding

Click to collapse



Per  the  original  post only account holder last name and phone # is required. I also gave imei, phone model details and also let know that it was purchased from a  tmo store under a  postpaid account. Even after all this it was simply ignored there's nothing else I  can do. I believe all requirements /information has been met /provided.
If they need more info a simple response would have sufficed.

Nevertheless if I do get a response I'll come back and update here to give the OP proper credit.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 23, 2021)

send2dodo said:


> Per  the  original  post only account holder last name and phone # is required. I also gave imei, phone model details and also let know that it was purchased from a  tmo store under a  postpaid account. Even after all this it was simply ignored there's nothing else I  can do. I believe all requirements /information has been met /provided.
> If they need more info a simple response would have sufficed.

Click to collapse



I'm not saying that's what happened here. It does seem like you meet the requirements, and yes, you provided all 3 necessary items


----------



## dazedazn1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Just got my Oneplus Nord N200 unlocked within a week of sending message to OP.

Incredibly helpful and courteous. Enjoy the donation!


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> I'm not saying that's what happened here. It does seem like you meet the requirements, and yes, you provided all 3 necessary items

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I understand you were only trying to help and the only person who gave me a response. My issue is not them being able to unlock it. I  don't know how they do the unlocking and it's possible there's something underlying with my account or phone preventing this. My account and plan is so old that even tmo reps have difficulty figuring out the features.
I only think it was appropriate that they provided a response either way.


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 24, 2021)

All unlock requests have been completed. At this time, I am having some luck with the Samsung Galaxy Z Flip 3. The same requirements apply. Must be purchased directly from T-Mobile, not unlocked or the T-Mobile variant from Samsung themselves. Also, it needs to be active on the network for more than 3 days.


----------



## cmkingx8 (Sep 24, 2021)

Worked like a charm thank you so much


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 24, 2021)

send2dodo said:


> I sent a 3rd message today. If the OP @mobbdeep   does respond  I will update everyone here but till date no response.

Click to collapse



The only time I "ignore" someone is if...

- They send me just an IMEI
- They say they bought it from eBay, FB, etc
- They're sending me a PM in a foreign language
- They're simply not with T-Mobile at all
- They're asking unlock their bootloader
- They're asking for irrelevant advice

Other than that, you would have gotten a response in 1-3 days based on how busy I am. I don't remember if I sent you a reply or not but if you feel you were truly ignored and you don't fall under any of the things I said above, then send me another PM.


----------



## Winnower Amber (Sep 24, 2021)

+Vouch! Net unlocked my n200 5g took a few days but it was worth the wait, thank you so much!


----------



## send2dodo (Sep 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> The only time I "ignore" someone is if...
> 
> - They send me just an IMEI
> - They say they bought it from eBay, FB, etc
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a response from you today and the phone is unlocked now. Thank you very much. It did take a week or so.
I made a small donation in appreciation.


----------



## wwe9112 (Sep 24, 2021)

If this doesn't unlock bootloader, what is it exactly by chance?


----------



## keyurgpatel (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep for unlocking my phone.   You are awesome!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 24, 2021)

wwe9112 said:


> If this doesn't unlock bootloader, what is it exactly by chance?

Click to collapse



Are you serious? It's literally in the title of the thread.


----------



## indgirl6 (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking my Nord N200!! you are the best!!


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 24, 2021)

wwe9112 said:


> If this doesn't unlock bootloader, what is it exactly by chance?

Click to collapse



Network unlock. The ability to take your phone to any other carrier without fulfilling T-Mobiles network lock restrictions (phone paid off and on their network for 45 days). Also, doesn't OnePlus provide the key to unlock their bootloader? You submit an online form and wait 7 days for them to give you the key.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Network unlock. The ability to take your phone to any other carrier without fulfilling T-Mobiles network lock restrictions (phone paid off and on their network for 45 days). Also, doesn't OnePlus provide the key to unlock their bootloader? You submit an online form and wait 7 days for them to give you the key.

Click to collapse



For T-Mo OnePlus models, the "OEM Unlock" setting in Developer Options isn't available until the device is SIM unlocked, for whatever reason. That's probably the reason that you get so many OnePlus requests


----------



## 724A (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you  @mobbdeep!  for unlocking my phone.  And yes, it allows you to get to OEM unlock in the settings.  Sent my info and less than 24 hours later I am good to go.


----------



## zalman.ua (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey guys, rookie question here.
Would it be possible to sim unlock a phone if it is in roaming mode? Assuming I have a TMO postpaid line with international connectivity of course


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 27, 2021)

zalman.ua said:


> Hey guys, rookie question here.
> Would it be possible to sim unlock a phone if it is in roaming mode? Assuming I have a TMO postpaid line with international connectivity of course

Click to collapse



Assuming that you meet all the requirements and that the phone in question is still the one currently assigned to your T-Mobile line, it is usually possible to do it if/while the phone is overseas, yes. 

PM the OP to proceed


----------



## Dmk87901 (Sep 28, 2021)

100% works! No bs! Takes literally an hour or two tops! 100% legit and free! 
September 27,2021


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Sep 28, 2021)

Dmk87901 said:


> Takes literally an hour or two tops! 100% legit and free!

Click to collapse



1. "An hour or two" is the exception, not the rule. Most devices aren't done that fast

2. No charge might be assessed up front, per se. But sending OP something for their time and effort would be the right thing to do


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 28, 2021)

Dmk87901 said:


> 100% works! No bs! Takes literally an hour or two tops! 100% legit and free!
> September 27,2021

Click to collapse



Free, yes. Feel FREE to donate, too, since it is _apparently _of value to you.

Yep, yep! *S20 FE & N200*.
Two locked devices entered; two devices successfully unlocked from the Uncarrier.
What a champ, @mobbdeep!
Stand by for inbound $$$  X 2 from my ladies  (edit: sorry, stuff like this irks me) lady's MasterCard. Her initials are *B.B.*
Got, at least, three more devices. So, when I get my ducks in a row, I'll submit the info and revisit your PayPal.
*Thanks *for the rapid actions and providing this service!

Does this *STILL* need to be vouched for _at this point_? OK, *voucher X 2*!


----------



## mobbdeep (Sep 28, 2021)

I appreciate the feedback and of course, donations are welcome and appreciated but not required nor will you be treated any differently. I'm just happy to be doing this a little over 3 years later and helping people out.


----------



## Nochis (Sep 28, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I appreciate the feedback and of course, donations are welcome and appreciated but not required nor will you be treated any differently. I'm just happy to be doing this a little over 3 years later and helping people out.

Click to collapse



Are you able to do the Samsung Galaxy Flip 3 test? Just wondering.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 28, 2021)

Nochis said:


> Are you able to do the Samsung Galaxy Flip 3 test? Just wondering.

Click to collapse



Are you _*searching *_for something like this? CLICK HERE


----------



## Nochis (Sep 28, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Are you _*searching *_for something like this? CLICK HERE

Click to collapse



Thanks, missed it. Been checking. I guess didn't get notified when he posted.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 28, 2021)

Nochis said:


> Thanks, missed it. Been checking. I guess didn't get notified when he posted.

Click to collapse



Merely a gentle nudge, friend. No offense, I am not perfect either.


----------



## nanunoran (Oct 2, 2021)

This guy is legit. He got my phone unlocked in 24 hours. Just be patient and he will get the job done. ( I am so sorry that I added one extra ZERO in imei, he figured out and still got the job done) He didnt give me hard time for it either, I only realized when I tried requestion unlock token from oneplus and it didnt work. Thanks MOBBDEEP


----------



## Smartiefootball1950 (Oct 2, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Free, yes. Feel FREE to donate, too, since it is _apparently _of value to you.
> 
> Yep, yep! *S20 FE & N200*.
> Two locked devices entered; two devices successfully unlocked from the Uncarrier.
> ...

Click to collapse



How long did it take him to reply? I messaged him about 36 hrs ago.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 2, 2021)

Five days, maybe. I really didn't count the hours.
I would advise exercising patience.
It has been stated that OP does have an occupation, plausibly unrelated to unlocking devices. Also, something about a life was mentioned, almost as if an afterthought and yet totally believable because we should all be able to relate.
It is mobbdeep"s time and effort. I would urge you to take _your _time to notice how many are here commenting on how something didn't get done and how they are getting impatient. *Not *many...   and they were _not_ well-received.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 2, 2021)

Smartiefootball1950 said:


> How long did it take him to reply? I messaged him about 36 hrs ago.

Click to collapse



Forgot to quote you in the above, so _this _one will notify you.

I want to add that, while I did receive a reply upon unlock completion, it was more of a cover-all form-letter response and the devices themselves notified me. One cannot expect a time consuming personal engagement with the OP providing status updates and ETAs, or OP requests for information that should have been provided in the first place.

In summary, if the device(s) is(are) legitimately qualified for the unlock and one submits the required information, then it will be done when it is done and if it _can _be done. (Not all devices qualify.)

*Check that submissions are in order* and *wait,* _patiently_.


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 3, 2021)

Nochis said:


> Are you able to do the Samsung Galaxy Flip 3 test? Just wondering.

Click to collapse



It's 50/50. For some reason, one persons worked but then 2 others I tried didn't. I'm not entirely sure except maybe they're not fully registered in T-Mobile's device database which is where my tool pulls information from. Nonetheless, I can always try it and see.

Also, right now, there's a bit of a delay on the unlock requests. I recently just moved so my PC is packed away. I should be back in service on Monday. Thank you for understanding!


----------



## Supernoobish1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Noob here, how do i send a pm?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 4, 2021)

Supernoobish1 said:


> Noob here, how do i send a pm?

Click to collapse



Hover your mouse cursor over member's name at the avatar>placard will pop up>select "Start a Conversation."


----------



## Supernoobish1 (Oct 4, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Hover your mouse cursor over member's name at the avatar>placard will pop up>select "Start a Conversation."

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 4, 2021)

bro i really appreciate you doing what you're doing and giving back to people, as we all should.
i sent you a pm btw, i am not sure if i should confirm with you in the comments or not, but anyways, there.
Also I wanna know what the steps are after your unlock is done.

I have a separate question do you do iphones locked to T-Mobile ?


----------



## Golden Hammer (Oct 4, 2021)

Just joined to respond to this thread.  It took awhile to finally get confirmed so I wanted to reply so the first thing I did was not just to send a PM and not get banned or something.  TIA


----------



## vpcoded (Oct 5, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## supercoolcop (Oct 6, 2021)

PM sent. Waiting eagerly !!


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 6, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Forgot to quote you in the above, so _this _one will notify you.
> 
> I want to add that, while I did receive a reply upon unlock completion, it was more of a cover-all form-letter response and the devices themselves notified me. One cannot expect a time consuming personal engagement with the OP providing status updates and ETAs, or OP requests for information that should have been provided in the first place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanna ask you what the unlocking procedures are after it's done.


----------



## johnjackon8 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've also sent a PM, waiting for the help! thanks in advance @mobbdeep


----------



## Smartiefootball1950 (Oct 6, 2021)

I PM'd you on Thursday.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 6, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> I wanna ask you what the unlocking procedures are after it's done.

Click to collapse



My personal experience, summarized in brief:
1. Unlock request submitted
2. Life continued normally
3. Undetermined amount of time passed
4. Devices generated notifications informing me of unlocked status
5. Simultaneously received response to my PM from mobbdeep
6. Posted in-thread of my positive experience here, expressing gratitude
7. Further expression of gratitude was exhibited by my utilizing this link: CLICK HERE

Other's experiences can be sought via the use of the "SEARCH THIS THREAD" button found next to the "WATCH" button near the top of the page. This is distinctly different from the "SEARCH..." field, with the magnifying glass that is located in the header of the page, as that performs an XDA SITEWIDE search.
Search results can be enlightening, information extrapolated and questions can be answered without the need to wait for a response to a post. For example, entering the search term "unlock app," may be applicable to some. However, as stated, this was not a part of my unlock "procedure."


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 6, 2021)

*Annoying trend, this:

Neither to discourage any useful posts, nor dissuade one from asking a legitimate need-to-know question, I would ask those quoted here to examine their motivations in these posts.

EDIT- quote & reference delete.*


vpcoded said:


> PM sent

Click to collapse



Unnecessary.



supercoolcop said:


> PM sent.

Click to collapse



Unnecessary.



johnjackon8 said:


> I've also sent a PM, waiting for the help!

Click to collapse



Unnecessary. Second expression is obvious.



Smartiefootball1950 said:


> I PM'd you on Thursday.

Click to collapse



Unnecessary.


Private Messages do not expire, degrade, or disappear into the ether.
If you are sending multiple PMs to mobbdeep expressing thinly veiled sentiments of impatience I urge you to stop. You are doing it wrong.
And from said sentiments I've observed here, I recommend spending your time *occupying yourselves* by contributing meaningful posts or exploring the search functions and XDA site offerings.


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 8, 2021)

Smartiefootball1950 said:


> How long did it take him to reply? I messaged him about 36 hrs ago.

Click to collapse





Supernoobish1 said:


> Noob here, how do i send a pm?

Click to collapse





vpcoded said:


> PM sent

Click to collapse





Merotaha said:


> I wanna ask you what the unlocking procedures are after it's done.

Click to collapse





johnjackon8 said:


> I've also sent a PM, waiting for the help! thanks in advance @mobbdeep

Click to collapse





Smartiefootball1950 said:


> I PM'd you on Thursday.

Click to collapse



This past weekend, I mentioned the unlock requests would be resumed Monday 10/4. Unfortunately, some things came up with work and me needing time to get settled into my new place, which is why they're still delayed. I have not forgotten about these requests. Trust me, when I get back on them, I have about 110 sitting in my inbox as we speak. You will get a reply as soon as I get them complete.

Again, thank you all for your patience and understanding!


----------



## Serge Winters (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey, is there a way to request the service without living on usa actually? bc i have the device but dint have the info about the number or the account.. just  device itself wihout any kind of first owner info ..


----------



## ntang (Oct 8, 2021)

Worked great, thanks again for the unlock!


----------



## Turuu88 (Oct 9, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 9, 2021)

Serge Winters said:


> Hey, is there a way to request the service without living on usa actually? bc i have the device but dint have the info about the number or the account.. just  device itself wihout any kind of first owner info ..

Click to collapse



This post CLICK HERE would seem to indicate a positive response for your _actual question_.
_*However*_, the remainder of your post contains only statements that indicate you may have nothing more than a device and an IMEI#. The aforementioned link, along with this one CLICK HERE which I highly recommend you review thoroughly, addresses such a situation. If you fail to meet requirements that, given your sparsity of information, I am unable to enumerate, then your request will fail on the presumption that you have only the device and its IMEI#.

Situations such as this *beg* the rhetorical question of why, or *how*, would anyone procure a locked device in the absence of provenance?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 9, 2021)

Turuu88 said:


> PM sent

Click to collapse



CLICK HERE


----------



## tonmoy9090 (Oct 10, 2021)

Can you help me? I have oneplus 7 pro. My phone  sprint  lock. Please help me to unlock it
​


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 10, 2021)

tonmoy9090 said:


> Can you help me? I have oneplus 7 pro. My phone  sprint  lock. Please help me to unlock it
> ​

Click to collapse




mobbdeep said:


> Requirements*:*
> 
> *Unlocking for T-Mobile OnePlus*/Samsung/Google/LG/Moto USA variants *only*.
> Not eligible for T-Mobile Prepaid, MetroPCS, or other TMO subsidies.
> ...

Click to collapse



As much as I am certain that *mobbdeep *would like to help you, I am equally certain that it is not possible.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a question since I have this setting in my phone's settings but i didn't wanna use it, to not intervene in your unlocking process.
Settings > Wi-Fi & internet > SIM & network, then choose Advanced or Network Unlock
Select Permanent Unlock and wait while the device completes the unlock.
Restart the device.
I don't mean to be questioning your efforts, i am just wondering, unfortunately i am curious naturally,
is this the same as your procedure or is it different?


----------



## isiynen (Oct 10, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> I have a question since I have this setting in my phone's settings but i didn't wanna use it, to not intervene in your unlocking process.
> Settings > Wi-Fi & internet > SIM & network, then choose Advanced or Network Unlock
> Select Permanent Unlock and wait while the device completes the unlock.
> Restart the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I recently purchased a OnePlus 9 pro. If I go to Settings -> System -> Developer Options, there is an "OEM Unlocking" setting that is grayed out and I can't enable it. Once my phone has been on the network long enough I can request this unlock, and that option will become enabled for me. At that point I will be able to root, install custom ROM, etc. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 12, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> This past weekend, I mentioned the unlock requests would be resumed Monday 10/4. Unfortunately, some things came up with work and me needing time to get settled into my new place, which is why they're still delayed. I have not forgotten about these requests. Trust me, when I get back on them, I have about 110 sitting in my inbox as we speak. You will get a reply as soon as I get them complete.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your patience and understanding!

Click to collapse



You don't have to worry about that, buddy. Same as you're not obliged to do any of this.
you're helping us out and we sure appreciate your help and understand how difficult it is to help someone when you want, cause you can't always do it.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 12, 2021)

isiynen said:


> I recently purchased a OnePlus 9 pro. If I go to Settings -> System -> Developer Options, there is an "OEM Unlocking" setting that is grayed out and I can't enable it. Once my phone has been on the network long enough I can request this unlock, and that option will become enabled for me. At that point I will be able to root, install custom ROM, etc. I hope this answers your question.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot, but the unlock button i am talking about is not this one that unlocks oem.


----------



## isiynen (Oct 12, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> thanks a lot, but the unlock button i am talking about is not this one that unlocks oem.

Click to collapse



oops! I really am sorry! /chagrin


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 12, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> thanks a lot, but the unlock button i am talking about is not this one that unlocks oem.

Click to collapse





Merotaha said:


> Settings > Wi-Fi & internet > SIM & network, then choose Advanced or Network Unlock
> Select *Permanent* Unlock and wait while the device completes the unlock.

Click to collapse



Perhaps your intent was to inquire about the option for a "Temporary Unlock" via this method, no?
Which poses an interesting question; would a temporarily unlocked status interfere with @mobdeep's procedure?

Also, does a temporary unlock allow OEM unlock?
Though it should be noted that if all one seeks is to OEM unlock, and cares little regarding SIM unlock, there are other posted methods to achieve this result.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 12, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Perhaps your intent was to inquire about the option for a "Temporary Unlock" via this method, no?
> Which poses an interesting question; would a temporarily unlocked status interfere with @mobdeep's procedure?
> 
> Also, does a temporary unlock allow OEM unlock?
> Though it should be noted that if all one seeks is to OEM unlock, and cares little regarding SIM unlock, there are other posted method to achieve this result.

Click to collapse



totally understood, unfortunately the unlock i am seeking has to do all the way with the network, not interested at all in OEM and custom roms


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 12, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> totally understood, unfortunately the unlock i am seeking has to do all the way with the network, not interested at all in OEM and custom roms

Click to collapse



Hmm, so I gather, from your menu option-flow described, that your device is something other than a N200. Take this for what it is worth, considering I am not viewing your device; IF you have the option to actually select Permanent Unlock along with NO greyed buttons and NO red Xs and such then it's up to you whether or not to attempt to utilize it. I see no reason that it would interfere in any way with mobbdeep's procedure. When selected, T-Mobile will either grant the unlock or immediately deny it due to some unmet requirement. Again, your choice. If this seems sketchy advice to you then I can take no offense.      I am NOT a T-Mobile representative here.


----------



## Siieger (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, I hope you are well ... What can I do if my device is in "CLEAN" status but I do not have an account associated with the device because I let it lose by not paying a data and roaming plan, I have no more problems than really that pending account on the data plan, but I don't want to keep using T-Mobile


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 15, 2021)

I have disabled my private messages to prevent further backup of requests. I have about 170 of them to work on over the next few days. As I get closer to finishing those, I will enable my private messages again.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Twistedlayers (Oct 15, 2021)

Mobbdeep is amazing, sent him PM after making sure all his stipulations are met to unlock.

Forgot about it,...
less then a day later..
I get reply from mobbdeep stating that it has been done for me,, two seconds later, phone fully network unlocked and I'm waiting for my unlock token..

Thanks again mobbdeep, this is greatly appreciated!! Your the GOAT!


----------



## Makkufurai (Oct 15, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 2 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the unlock on my OnePlus 9 Pro. You goated for that! If any of you is looking for an unlock, follow the rules of the thread and just wait patiently


----------



## isiynen (Oct 15, 2021)

mobbdeep is a wizard! I requested that he unlock a phone about 18 months ago and again earlier this week. Both times, he granted my request successfully and courteously! 

I absolutely vouch for his ability to deliver this amazing service!!

The first time I requested I was unable to donate and he treated me with the same respect he did this time around. Truly a stand-up person.

Thank you!


----------



## fowler82 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey buddy last name is watson 864-990-6358


----------



## johnjackon8 (Oct 16, 2021)

@mobbdeep you're amazing!


----------



## teethmarks (Oct 16, 2021)

@mobbdeep i know its not in main post but can you do the tmobile revvl v+ 5g?


----------



## girron (Oct 17, 2021)

I wanted to vouch and say thank you to @mobbdeep for this! I can confirm and vouch that it worked.


----------



## mr_reaper (Oct 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep I tried to msg you bout my Nord n200 5g


----------



## ddvche (Oct 18, 2021)

Did OP turn off pms because I am getting
"You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep."


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 18, 2021)

ddvche said:


> Did OP turn off pms because I am getting
> "You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep."

Click to collapse




mobbdeep said:


> I have disabled my private messages to prevent further backup of requests. I have about 170 of them to work on over the next few days. As I get closer to finishing those, I will enable my private messages again.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!

Click to collapse


----------



## Littdevil89 (Oct 18, 2021)

Im back on the Android boat. Its been too long.


----------



## keyurgpatel (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you once again @mobbdeep    You are awesome. Got my Revvl+ unlocked.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 18, 2021)

teethmarks said:


> @mobbdeep i know its not in main post but can you do the tmobile revvl v+ 5g?

Click to collapse




keyurgpatel said:


> Thank you once again @mobbdeep    You are awesome. Got my Revvl+ unlocked.

Click to collapse


----------



## teethmarks (Oct 18, 2021)

Hope I can get in on that once things level off


----------



## Twistedlayers (Oct 18, 2021)

Give the man some space... He's proven over and over that he's the best at what he does and he does it well! He will get to you, hovering over him won't get you where you want faster, this is from personal experience...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello, I need help. I'm trying to unlock my bootloader on my Oneplus 9 pro.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2021)

I forgot to add  ph: #
_{Mod edit: IMEI and number removed}_
SN: 09b23977

09b23977


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I forgot to add  ph: #
> xxx
> SN: 09b23977
> 
> 09b23977

Click to collapse



The title of the thread states very clearly that this is for SIM unlocking, not bootloader unlocking.

You also probably shouldn't post private details like phone number and IMEI on a public website where anyone in the world can read them


----------



## Twistedlayers (Oct 20, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> The title of the thread states very clearly that this is for SIM unlocking, not bootloader unlocking.
> 
> You also probably shouldn't post private details like phone number and IMEI on a public website where anyone in the world can read them

Click to collapse



Enjoy the massive spam calls due to not following simple instructions 

Obviously jk, just do not post number in main forum!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, I need help. I'm trying to unlock my bootloader on my Oneplus 9 pro. I'm getting the usual "use valid imei" message. Can you help? Thanks, Jim Cribbs
> _{Mod edit: IMEI removed}_
> SN 09b23977

Click to collapse





[email protected] said:


> I forgot to add  ph: #
> _{Mod edit: IMEI removed}_
> SN: 09b23977
> 
> 09b23977

Click to collapse



I've removed your IMEI and phone number from your two posts in order to protect your privacy. If commonly known both could be used for criminal purposes or cause harm to you. For this reason, the OP clearly states in his opening post that he requires such information only by a private message. If you indeed want to publicly post such information, please feel free to edit your above posts and re-insert the IMEI etc.

Anyway, as already stated above the OP offers T-Mobile USA SIM unlock via this thread but not to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 22, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have disabled my private messages to prevent further backup of requests. I have about 170 of them to work on over the next few days. As I get closer to finishing those, I will enable my private messages again.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!

Click to collapse



Thank you for your work as soon as you're receiving messages I'll send you one, although I may just need a work around because my phone is fully functional just keeps trying to finish account activation which the company says is complete, guess I just need to know how to wipe it out


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 22, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Thank you for your work as soon as you're receiving messages I'll send you one, although I may just need a work around because my phone is fully functional just keeps trying to finish account activation which the company says is complete, guess I just need to know how to wipe it out

Click to collapse



That doesn't sound like what the OP is offering. What model device is it, and what carrier is it originally from?


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 22, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> That doesn't sound like what the OP is offering. What model device is it, and what carrier is it originally from?

Click to collapse



It's a Galaxy S20 Ultra, locked to T-Mobile that's why not sure if it needs to be unlocked or something else


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 22, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> It's a Galaxy S20 Ultra, locked to T-Mobile that's why not sure if it needs to be unlocked or something else

Click to collapse



Just Googled it and says must be sim unlocked


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 22, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Just Googled it and says must be sim unlocked

Click to collapse



Can you post a picture or screenshot of what you mean by "just keeps trying to finish account activation which the company says is complete" ?


----------



## Nkennel (Oct 22, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Can't pm you. But I'd like it done.

Click to collapse


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 22, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Can you post a picture or screenshot of what you mean by "just keeps trying to finish account activation which the company says is complete" ?

Click to collapse


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm assuming that your SIM uses Sprint towers. T-Mobile phones have already been made eligible to work with Sprint SIMs, due to the merger. (And the OP can't help you unlock it anyways, since you're not a T-Mobile customer.) So I would just ignore the message


----------



## nkennel3323 (Oct 23, 2021)

Mobbdeep I cannot pm you. I meet all the requirements. Please pm me. I will donate PayPal for you doing this.


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> I'm assuming that your SIM uses Sprint towers. T-Mobile phones have already been made eligible to work with Sprint SIMs, due to the merger. (And the OP can't help you unlock it anyways, since you're not a T-Mobile customer.) So I would just ignore the message

Click to collapse



No it uses T-mobile towers in my area all but a few have been converted and this company is owned by T-Mobile, I'm using a  sim card that came in T- Mobile packaging


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 23, 2021)

nkennel3323 said:


> Mobbdeep I cannot pm you. I meet all the requirements. Please pm me. I will donate PayPal for you doing this.

Click to collapse



You need to scroll back in the thread and read the last post that s/he made.


Harryflores said:


> No it uses T-mobile towers in my area all but a few have been converted and this company is owned by T-Mobile, I'm using a  sim card that came in T- Mobile packaging

Click to collapse



Well according to the screenshot, you're registered on your carrier and have full signal. So again, I would just ignore that message. You should be able to press Back or Home to dismiss it


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> You need to scroll back in the thread and read the last post that s/he made.
> 
> Well according to the screenshot, you're registered on your carrier and have full signal. So again, I would just ignore that message. You should be able to press Back or Home to dismiss it

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm going to take your advice and just ignore it


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 24, 2021)

Just updating you guys.. I knocked out a bunch of them a few days ago but I'm still a bit behind and haven't had time to get around to the rest. I have about 80 left and then I'll open my PM's to take more requests. Again, thank you all for understanding.


----------



## Nochis (Oct 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Just updating you guys.. I knocked out a bunch of them a few days ago but I'm still a bit behind and haven't had time to get around to the rest. I have about 80 left and then I'll open my PM's to take more requests. Again, thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the update and for everything you have done. Do you think it will be possible to do the new Google Pixels?


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 24, 2021)

Nochis said:


> Thank you for the update and for everything you have done. Do you think it will be possible to do the new Google Pixels?

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be an issue as long as you meet the requirements.


----------



## felipe0000full (Oct 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 2 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro could u help me, i have a OP7 pro T-Mobile Locked. Thanks


----------



## ankit10505 (Oct 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Just updating you guys.. I knocked out a bunch of them a few days ago but I'm still a bit behind and haven't had time to get around to the rest. I have about 80 left and then I'll open my PM's to take more requests. Again, thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



Thank you @mobbdeep. I sent you a PM for a OP Nord N200 on Oct18. Please let me know if I need to send you another PM. Thank you!!


----------



## aamir54 (Oct 25, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 2 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Bro, Please help me to unlock my OP8 Tmobile..


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 25, 2021)

felipe0000full said:


> Bro could u help me, i have a OP7 pro T-Mobile Locked. Thanks

Click to collapse





ankit10505 said:


> Thank you @mobbdeep. I sent you a PM for a OP Nord N200 on Oct18. Please let me know if I need to send you another PM. Thank you!!

Click to collapse





aamir54 said:


> Hey Bro, Please help me to unlock my OP8 Tmobile..

Click to collapse




*STEPS FOR SUCCESS*:
1. Put forth *some *effort
2. Read *at least* four of the most recent pages of this thread
3. Exhibit *some *semblance of comprehension

*BONUS STEPS*:
1. Actually *READ *that which you are quoting
2. *Avoid quoting the* ORIGINAL POST *without excising the irrelevant portions*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2021)

Well I attempted to get a SIM unlock on my phone but all I got was a smart-ass reply about a bootloader and how it specifically says it's for sim unlocking . That's what I replied to this thread I have to get the SIM unlocked first before I can unlock the bootloader.  I did it already myself thank you though for your unnecessary remarks


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Well I attempted to get a SIM unlock on my phone but all I got was a smart-ass reply about a bootloader and how it specifically says it's for sim unlocking . That's what I replied to this thread I have to get the SIM unlocked first before I can unlock the bootloader.  I did it already myself thank you though for your unnecessary remarks

Click to collapse



To whom are you replying, clown?


----------



## jaybizza (Oct 27, 2021)

Account last name: Cancel
 Phone number: (603)450-0681


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Well I attempted to get a SIM unlock on my phone but all I got was a smart-ass reply about a bootloader and how it specifically says it's for sim unlocking . That's what I replied to this thread I have to get the SIM unlocked first before I can unlock the bootloader.  I did it already myself thank you though for your unnecessary remarks

Click to collapse



No problem! You can make your own thread instead of expecting to be spoon fed here.


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 28, 2021)

He sent me a very typical text reply like the one i kept getting from t-mobile staff, it goes like open settings and click on unlock, i said to myself oh come on man. He doesn't look like the real deal, like i haven't tried that before at least a million times. I gave it a try and my goodness I couldn't believe it.
oh my gosh i can't believe it actually happened after 23 days
longest 23 days of my life, i know this is very exceptional and it's not the norm at all of mobbdeep, cause he's usually faster when it comes to helping people, even though he's not obligated to any of that, he still did it although he had so much going on and moving out from one place to another (i am assuming )


----------



## jamesonxda (Oct 28, 2021)

Please be patient people.

Thanks @mobbdeep for unlocking my phone! Super thankful for providing this service!


----------



## jaybizza (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep for the sim unlock!!


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 28, 2021)

Are the unlocks done remotely? Or with a code?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 28, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Are the unlocks done remotely? Or with a code?

Click to collapse



T-Mobile stopped using unlock codes years ago. The unlocks are performed via the official Permanent Unlock feature which exists on all T-Mobile Android devices


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 28, 2021)

It is done automagically.

Only "code" is to provide all information requested, while meeting all requirements stated in the OP.


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 28, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> T-Mobile stopped using unlock codes years ago. The unlocks are performed via the official Permanent Unlock feature which exists on all T-Mobile Android devices

Click to collapse



Ok thank you


----------



## Sohail9234 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey sir

Plz help me . Unlock my device oneplus 8


----------



## ankit10505 (Oct 28, 2021)

@mobbdeep
Thank you for unlocking the Tmobile OP N200. It worked like magic. I am very happy.


----------



## jaderxiii (Oct 29, 2021)

How can I send a PM in to op? I'm getting an error when I try to start a conversation with him. the error says "You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep. "


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Oct 29, 2021)

jaderxiii said:


> How can I send a PM in to op? I'm getting an error when I try to start a conversation with him. the error says "You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep. "

Click to collapse



Go read post #824


----------



## jaderxiii (Oct 29, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Go read post #824

Click to collapse



Just saw it now. it makes sense now. thank you! will wait for him for now.


----------



## mobbdeep (Oct 29, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> He sent me a very typical text reply like the one i kept getting from t-mobile staff, it goes like open settings and click on unlock, i said to myself oh come on man. He doesn't look like the real deal, like i haven't tried that before at least a million times. I gave it a try and my goodness I couldn't believe it.
> oh my gosh i can't believe it actually happened after 23 days
> longest 23 days of my life, i know this is very exceptional and it's not the norm at all of mobbdeep, cause he's usually faster when it comes to helping people, even though he's not obligated to any of that, he still did it although he had so much going on and moving out from one place to another (i am assuming )

Click to collapse



Glad it worked out and again, sorry for making you wait. Also, I'm glad you liked robot-like reply. It's even worse since I copy and paste it to every person that I complete the request for.. Haha

On-Topic: I've got like 15 more requests and then I'll reopen my PM's.


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 29, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Glad it worked out and again, sorry for making you wait. Also, I'm glad you liked robot-like reply. It's even worse since I copy and paste it to every person that I complete the request for.. Haha
> 
> On-Topic: I've got like 15 more requests and then I'll reopen my PM's.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that I definitely need your help


----------



## Baliztik (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi mobbdeep, I woul dlike your help, I can't currently send you a pm but hopefully you'll be doing this again soon.


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 29, 2021)

Baliztik said:


> Hi mobbdeep, I woul dlike your help, I can't currently send you a pm but hopefully you'll be doing this again soon.

Click to collapse



He has his messages turned off while he's catching up with the unlocks he's currently working on as soon as he's caught up he'll turn it back on he's been keeping us up to date


----------



## craznazn (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey @mobbdeep , just wondering if you are able to unlock for Pixel 6 series. The unlock app gives me this very strange error (phone is definitely sold by Tmo, shows up in account history and account details too). Too new to be in the system?






Edit: Was able to have T-Force unlock for me, so I guess this message can just be ignored, for future pixel owners


----------



## yashwanth13 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep , my Nord 200 unlock worked great!!


----------



## Harryflores (Oct 30, 2021)

craznazn said:


> Hey @mobbdeep , just wondering if you are able to unlock for Pixel 6 series. The unlock app gives me this very strange error (phone is definitely sold by Tmo, shows up in account history and account details too). Too new to be in the system?View attachment 5444851
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Was able to have T-Force unlock for me, so I guess this message can just be ignored, for future pixel owners

Click to collapse



Did you buy the phone from somebody? It could be blacklisted run your imei number here.  https://www.imeipro.info/


----------



## vpcoded (Oct 30, 2021)

vouch for his services, N200 5g unlocked , 

I had 2 on request, but only one was successfully unlocked ,  this was due to a unexpected , argument that led to one of the lines being suspended, . So the unlock wasn't eligible due to must be active on network, then once it was , the next thing was saying due to the account in good standing but that was due to the line being shut off. 

He did a great job , and had I not had extra on my end going on in sure both devices would have been successful . 

Thanks again


----------



## craznazn (Oct 30, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Did you buy the phone from somebody? It could be blacklisted run your imei number here.  https://www.imeipro.info/

Click to collapse



No, I bought it for myself from TMo directly. Didn't matter though because T-Force unlocked it for me and it just worked.


----------



## Sohail9234 (Oct 30, 2021)

jaybizza said:


> Thanks @mobbdeep for the sim unlock!!

Click to collapse





vpcoded said:


> vouch for his services, N200 5g unlocked ,
> 
> I had 2 on request, but only one was successfully unlocked ,  this was due to a unexpected , argument that led to one of the lines being suspended, . So the unlock wasn't eligible due to must be active on network, then once it was , the next thing was saying due to the account in good standing but that was due to the line being shut off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey

Can you unlock my device oneplus 8


----------



## Gman8910 (Oct 30, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do i pm


mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please explain how to pm so i can msg you


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 30, 2021)

Sohail9234 said:


> Hey
> 
> Can you unlock my device oneplus 8?

Click to collapse



You *need *to CLICK HERE.

And...


Gman8910 said:


> How do i pm
> 
> Please explain how to pm so i can msg you

Click to collapse



I've answered inquiries such as this previously, so...
You *need *to do a search *of this thread* utilizing the term/s *PM *and/or *Private Message.*


----------



## wjz5460 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks @mobbdeep , my phone was unlocked successfully.


----------



## Sohail9234 (Oct 30, 2021)

wjz5460 said:


> Thanks @mobbdeep , my phone was unlocked successfully.

Click to collapse


@mobbdeep  plz contact me I want your help


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 30, 2021)

Sohail9234 said:


> @mobbdeep  plz contact me I want your help

Click to collapse


----------



## Lz3807775t (Oct 30, 2021)

Gman8910 said:


> How do i pm
> 
> Please explain how to pm so i can msg you

Click to collapse



He's not excepting pm at the moment , after he finishes the un locks he has now he will be excepting pm's  again


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 30, 2021)

craznazn said:


> Hey @mobbdeep , just wondering if you are able to unlock for Pixel 6 series. The unlock app gives me this very strange error (phone is definitely sold by Tmo, shows up in account history and account details too). Too new to be in the system?View attachment 5444851
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Was able to have T-Force unlock for me, so I guess this message can just be ignored, for future pixel owners

Click to collapse



what is t-force ?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Oct 30, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> what is t-force ?

Click to collapse



I believe T-Force is what T-Mobile labels their online aspect of Customer Care; accessed via Facebook, Twitter, et cetera.
The member you have quoted appears to have purchased the device outright, having paid in full. Thus, the device was eligible for unlock via the traditional method. T-Force facilitated that unlock for that member.


----------



## LLStarks (Oct 31, 2021)

craznazn said:


> No, I bought it for myself from TMo directly. Didn't matter though because T-Force unlocked it for me and it just worked.

Click to collapse



I'm seeing the same message. Guess I need to wait the 24 hours or use this thread's wonderful service.


----------



## darwin1111 (Oct 31, 2021)

@mobbdeep  I am following you now so I can keep up with when you reopen PMs. Have OP8 purchased locally that I want to use with a Tmobile MVNO. Unlike several here, I'll patiently wait and if you can help me I'll do more than just call you 'bro'. Next round will be on me!


----------



## Merotaha (Oct 31, 2021)

darwin1111 said:


> @mobbdeep  I am following you now so I can keep up with when you reopen PMs. Have OP8 purchased locally that I want to use with a Tmobile MVNO. Unlike several here, I'll patiently wait and if you can help me I'll do more than just call you 'bro'. Next round will be on me!

Click to collapse




If I were in the US as well, I would shake your hands and offer to buy you both a couple of cold ones.

BTW each and everyone of us has to wait patiently cause pushing the big guy @mobbdeep and rushing him is not gonna speed things up cause he's not obligated to any of this like I said several times. The guy is just paying back the good to the people.


----------



## Deeglifsay (Oct 31, 2021)

hey @mobbdeep , I see your unlock doesn't work for Sprint-turned-tmobile users.. do you know anyone who might be able to unlock my pixel 6 if I'm a Sprint member with a TMobile sim card?


----------



## Golden Hammer (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for the assist!  My two phones was done couple of days ago.


----------



## aryathecat (Nov 1, 2021)

also anxiously awaiting your reopened PMs, I'd love to get this Pixel 6 Pro SIM unlocked  thanks in advance!


----------



## elliwigy (Nov 1, 2021)

Deeglifsay said:


> hey @mobbdeep , I see your unlock doesn't work for Sprint-turned-tmobile users.. do you know anyone who might be able to unlock my pixel 6 if I'm a Sprint member with a TMobile sim card?

Click to collapse



I am curious on this as well since I am origibally a sprint user but purchased my pixel 6 at the tmo store with a tmo sim (although I am using esim instead of physical sim).. i didnt think tmo was selling sprint branded phones anymore.. unless it is due to the imei still being registered as "sprint"..

I hope it can be clarified.. I understand these 3 possible scenarios:

1. Originally purchased on Sprint with Sprint SIM = Not able to sim unlock.

2. Originally Sprint with TMO SIM = Not SIM Unlockable.

3. Sprint plan but newly purchased/upgraded TMO device with TMO SIM = Maybe?


----------



## Harryflores (Nov 1, 2021)

elliwigy said:


> I am curious on this as well since I am origibally a sprint user but purchased my pixel 6 at the tmo store with a tmo sim (although I am using esim instead of physical sim).. i didnt think tmo was selling sprint branded phones anymore.. unless it is due to the imei still being registered as "sprint"..
> 
> I hope it can be clarified.. I understand these 3 possible scenarios:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone was originally on the Sprint network but now on Tmobile according to one of their customer service representatives Sprint released all of their phones to Tmobile you had to get a Tmobile sim card and Sprint will be totally dissolved in December,  not sure if now he'll be able to unlock them


----------



## cgigate (Nov 1, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> My phone was originally on the Sprint network but now on Tmobile according to one of their customer service representatives Sprint released all of their phones to Tmobile you had to get a Tmobile sim card and Sprint will be totally dissolved in December,  not sure if now he'll be able to unlock them

Click to collapse



Stop fake news. Sprint LTE network will stay until for awhile.


----------



## Harryflores (Nov 1, 2021)

cgigate said:


> Stop fake news. Sprint LTE network will stay until for awhile.

Click to collapse



Stop spreading fake News are you kidding me right now?, I don't work for Sprint or T-Mobile I'm just saying what I was told by a representative,  I know what it says here I was told by a SPRINT CUSTOMER SERVICE REP. THAT THE DATE WAS DECEMBER SO DON'T ACCUSE ME OF SPREADING FAKE NEWS and by the way this may be a new account but I'm by no shape or form new here I'm well aware of what goes on in here


----------



## gokart2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Deeglifsay said:


> hey @mobbdeep , I see your unlock doesn't work for Sprint-turned-tmobile users.. do you know anyone who might be able to unlock my pixel 6 if I'm a Sprint member with a TMobile sim card?

Click to collapse





elliwigy said:


> I am curious on this as well since I am origibally a sprint user but purchased my pixel 6 at the tmo store with a tmo sim (although I am using esim instead of physical sim).. i didnt think tmo was selling sprint branded phones anymore.. unless it is due to the imei still being registered as "sprint"..
> 
> I hope it can be clarified.. I understand these 3 possible scenarios:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add me to the weird Pixel 6 group...lol


----------



## mmk88 (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you @mobbdeep,
my phone was successfully unlocked.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 1, 2021)

craznazn said:


> Edit: Was able to have T-Force unlock for me, so I guess this message can just be ignored, for future pixel owners

Click to collapse



For anyone else in the same situation, T-Force might have additional capabilities that OP does not (unless s/he's part of T-Force), so that doesn't guarantee that s/he can do P6's, at least for the moment. We'll need to wait for them to chime in, as I've seen that brand new devices not being doable right at launch seems to be par for the course.


darwin1111 said:


> @mobbdeep Have OP8 purchased locally that I want to use with a Tmobile MVNO.

Click to collapse



Doesn't need to be unlocked in order to be used with an MVNO


----------



## Sturdyskeleton2260 (Nov 2, 2021)

I need help. Maybe I'm stupid but I can't figure out how to send a private message


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 2, 2021)

Sturdyskeleton2260 said:


> I need help. Maybe I'm stupid but I can't figure out how to send a private message

Click to collapse



Read the past 3 weeks of posts


----------



## ogtigerman (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi, I have the one plus 7tpro Mclaren edition and was trying to flash it to the international version, I can detect device using fastboot when its turned on and loged in but when I goto the bootloader it no longer reads the phone. the phone is paid off and I clicked to unlock the sim using the t-mobile site. 

I don't understand what I am doing wrong if anything.. 

Seems like it blocks me from unlocking the bootloader is there a way around this?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 2, 2021)

ogtigerman said:


> Hi, I have the one plus 7tpro Mclaren edition and was trying to flash it to the international version, I can detect device using fastboot when its turned on and loged in but when I goto the bootloader it no longer reads the phone. the phone is paid off and I clicked to unlock the sim using the t-mobile site.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong if anything..
> 
> Seems like it blocks me from unlocking the bootloader is there a way around this?

Click to collapse



This is not the correct thread for you


----------



## lostleaf (Nov 3, 2021)

mmk88 said:


> Thank you @mobbdeep,
> my phone was successfully unlocked.

Click to collapse



If you dont mind me asking, when was your request?


----------



## mmk88 (Nov 3, 2021)

lostleaf said:


> If you dont mind me asking, when was your request?

Click to collapse



I made a request on October 6th and got a reply last Wednesday on October 27th


----------



## lostleaf (Nov 3, 2021)

mmk88 said:


> I made a request on October 6th and got a reply last Wednesday on October 27th

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information.  OP has quite the backlog.  We still appreciate what you do, mobbdeep.


----------



## jswilliamstu (Nov 3, 2021)

Can't pm. Over already?


----------



## phaino00 (Nov 3, 2021)

If you have a sim unlocked from T-Mobile and then install a new sim, does the new sim need to be unlocked?  Or is one time unlock good?


----------



## craznazn (Nov 3, 2021)

phaino00 said:


> If you have a sim unlocked from T-Mobile and then install a new sim, does the new sim need to be unlocked?  Or is one time unlock good?

Click to collapse



It's the phone that gets SIM unlocked, the SIM card itself has nothing to do with it.


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow people read the thread. The OP said he has so many people asking him to unlock phones he turned off his PM until he is caught up. Looking forward to you being available @mobbdeep thx for all your hard work.


----------



## elliwigy (Nov 3, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> My phone was originally on the Sprint network but now on Tmobile according to one of their customer service representatives Sprint released all of their phones to Tmobile you had to get a Tmobile sim card and Sprint will be totally dissolved in December,  not sure if now he'll be able to unlock them

Click to collapse



lol.. u just said what i said in other words and cant answer the question either lol.. I dont think it matterz unfortunately though.. i installed the tmo unlock app for pixels from play store and it cant even connect (gives server error) so i think it would still need a sprint unlock using sprints method


----------



## elliwigy (Nov 3, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Stop spreading fake News are you kidding me right now?, I don't work for Sprint or T-Mobile I'm just saying what I was told by a representative,  I know what it says here I was told by a SPRINT CUSTOMER SERVICE REP. THAT THE DATE WAS DECEMBER SO DON'T ACCUSE ME OF SPREADING FAKE NEWS and by the way this may be a new account but I'm by no shape or form new here I'm well aware of what goes on in here

Click to collapse



not saying I agree or disagree but sprint reps are horrible.. i went in chat and asked about unlocking my pixel and they sent me a link to the unlocking policy so I then asked them about exception for militaty deployment and he kept sending me the link to regular requirements. This was after i sent him a link to sprints policy for military deployment/exception and telling him i worked a supervisory role for account services over 4 years and handled all the executive escalations and such for my site of which account services is the "cancellation" department that usually handled all the device unlock requests as it is considered a churn risk and I know there is exceptions for military. He just didnt understand and eventually I asked to speak to someone else which he told me i had to close the chat/browser completely and start a new chat lol.. i told him that it was ok he didnt want me to get a survey on him and followed his instructions.. even cleared cache and all but everytime i logged in his chat would pull right up.. he then told me to end the chat or click the X which i told him there was no option else I wouldve done it already.. he kept trying to give me instructions on how to close chrome and clear cache etc after i told him I did it 5 times already.. i was asking him to just transfer my chat of which he finally did then the next guy took 10min to "catch up" then says from what he understood "you are trying to unlock your phone but you do not meet the requirements" and repeated what first guy said lmao.. I asked if it was sprint world wide team (SWW) that handles it and he said no (even tho i kno it is and it says so on the website) but instead were trying to transfer me to the military deployment suspension team whicj handles long term suspension for military deployment after i told him and previous rep i didnt want to suspend the line.. then they both said that I have sprint global roaming so i can use my phone already while deployed and I told him that isnt the same thing as using a foreign carriers sim and refuse to use global roaming 2g data and whatever absurd rates they charge for voice and ultimately last straw after over an hour he tells me that i need to meet the requirements lmao.. like they are IDIOTS most of the time..

long story short, reps often have no idea what they are talking about especially stuff related to unlocks or even the merger and networks etc. Sprint might be "dissolved" as far as plans and things of that nature but it has been in the news lately that they were going to shut the network down soon but extended it since they have too many sprint customers still on devices that arent compatible with tmo network.

Not to give any excuses for reps bcuz they wont give right info even if u can literally show them the policy on the website but the big wigs dont often share detailed information with employees.  even when i worked for them we didnt hear about this stuff until it was in main stream media (i.e. the merger for example. I remember hearing a call customer was asking about it and we had literally nothing on it and told him it was likely false because "we would know about it" and the customer said it was on the news which I confirmed it was in fact on the news then literally like the next day we finally got an email talking about the merger lol.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2021)

@mobbdeep I am not able to pm you here





If possible can you give me your email address?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 3, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> @mobbdeep I am not able to pm you here
> 
> View attachment 5448699
> If possible can you give me your email address?

Click to collapse



If possible can you go read post #823?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2021)

got it. I will wait.


----------



## jtizzle34 (Nov 3, 2021)

Your hard work is much appreciated thank you!


----------



## auto_art (Nov 4, 2021)

I sadly don't meet the eligibility of phone no to send in PM for unlock. if anyone knows a workaround let me know. what I have is a non blacklisted tmo samsung z3 flip 5g. looking to use it on Verizon. happy to contribute to keep the community healthy.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 4, 2021)

auto_art said:


> I sadly don't meet the eligibility of phone no to send in PM for unlock. if anyone knows a workaround let me know. what I have is a non blacklisted tmo samsung z3 flip 5g. looking to use it on Verizon. happy to contribute to keep the community healthy.

Click to collapse



If you don't currently have T-Mobile service, you can set up an account just for the purpose of unlocking it. Postpaid billing means that you only pay for the days the line was active, instead of having to pay the whole month like you do with prepaid. So the phone has to be active for 72 hours and then it seems like the average completion time that most people see (once OP gets caught up with requests) is 2-5 business days. So really, you should only have to pay for about a week of service, if you cancel the line immediately after the phone is unlocked. If you get on the cheapest postpaid single line plan that T-Mo offers, that should only cost you $10-15 total


----------



## ne0ns4l4m4nder (Nov 4, 2021)

@mobbdeep tried to DM you sadly it told me I couldn't start a convo with you, if you have time I would really appreciate an unlock, had no idea Tmobile would send P6 out with a locked device. if you are still doing the device unlocks and can message me ill send you my phone number, cant wait to get back to crackmodding and testing. especially when new roms and kernels get released, and TWRP lol. either way thanks for the work!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 4, 2021)

ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> @mobbdeep tried to DM you sadly it told me I couldn't start a convo with you, if you have time I would really appreciate an unlock, had no idea Tmobile would send P6 out with a locked device. if you are still doing the device unlocks and can message me ill send you my phone number, cant wait to get back to crackmodding and testing. especially when new roms and kernels get released, and TWRP lol. either way thanks for the work!

Click to collapse



Every phone sold by a wireless carrier comes SIM locked to them by default - no exceptions


----------



## ne0ns4l4m4nder (Nov 4, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Every phone sold by a wireless carrier comes SIM locked to them by default - no exceptions

Click to collapse



can you tell i usually buy from google direct lmfao, i messaged tmobile i think they are gonna actually unlock it for me


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 4, 2021)

ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> can you tell i usually buy from google direct lmfao, i messaged tmobile i think they are gonna actually unlock it for me

Click to collapse



Oh okay, great!


----------



## ne0ns4l4m4nder (Nov 4, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Oh okay, great!

Click to collapse



he did it,
So not sure if it will work for everyone my steps
Use tmobile app talk to somone, tell them you want to unlock the device and that the pixel device app isint working cant get a server connection
They will ask for IMEI and then ask you for the reason you want to unlock
I told them so i could have full control of my device and enable myself to reflash factory firmware in case of an issue, 10mins later, boom device unlocked


----------



## MidnightRaven99 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello I'm looking to get the sim card on my OnePlus Nord N200 unlocked from T-Mobiles network.  Would you be able to help?  It won't let me private message you.


----------



## ddvche (Nov 5, 2021)

ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> he did it,
> So not sure if it will work for everyone my steps
> Use tmobile app talk to somone, tell them you want to unlock the device and that the pixel device app isint working cant get a server connection
> They will ask for IMEI and then ask you for the reason you want to unlock
> I told them so i could have full control of my device and enable myself to reflash factory firmware in case of an issue, 10mins later, boom device unlocked

Click to collapse



I was sure a little social engineering can get my device unlocked, but I didn't try it until now and told them a recent update messed up my device and I need to sim-unlock before I can oem bootloader unlock with the OnePlus site to flash factory firmware, at first they agreed to do it, but they come back telling me there is a balance due on the device I brought second hand.  So I guess there is the limits of my social engineering skill and I will have to wait for mobbdeep to reopen his pm.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 5, 2021)

MidnightRaven99 said:


> Hello I'm looking to get the sim card on my OnePlus Nord N200 unlocked from T-Mobiles network.  Would you be able to help?  It won't let me private message you.

Click to collapse



Reading...


ddvche said:


> ...I will have to wait for mobbdeep to reopen his pm.

Click to collapse



Thinking and extrapolating may render the observation that *ddvche *appears to be referencing a known fact, almost as if it is common knowledge. Well, it _should _be common.

Should one wonder from where this knowledge is derived; try reading and utilizing search functions.


----------



## opz187 (Nov 5, 2021)

@mobbdeep hey man if I throw you some $ can you help me out?


----------



## jtizzle34 (Nov 5, 2021)

opz187 said:


> @mobbdeep hey man if I throw you some $ can you help me out?

Click to collapse



You gotta wait till he opens his pm like everyone else bud.


----------



## XmentalX (Nov 6, 2021)

As always @mobbdeep thank you for your help my Pixel 6 is fully unlocked thanks to your efforts!


----------



## BlvckSensei816 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey is there a way to unlock nord n200 tmobile without be active on my account?


----------



## Socialintox (Nov 7, 2021)

Worked for my OnePlus nord200 5g.  Sent the pm took maybe three weeks which I expected and was worth the wait. Got a message said it was done, I was then able to run the permanent network unlock successfully.  I appreciate mobdeeps time and effort. Will be donating . 100 percent satisfied.  Thanks a million.


----------



## ceo.mtcl (Nov 7, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have disabled my private messages to prevent further backup of requests. I have about 170 of them to work on over the next few days. As I get closer to finishing those, I will enable my private messages again.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!

Click to collapse



I totally understand my friend. I stumbled across this thread and couldn't believe the God's work you are doing for some of us who are already stuck. I meet all the criteria, but I'll wait I guess. 

Please  let us know when you get some more slots available and I'd love to donate to support as well on top of providing my detailsbfor unlock.

Thank you again!


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 9, 2021)

I thought I posted this here but apparently it was on someone else's thread. All requests have been completed. I haven't really been motivated these past few days so I haven't opened my PM's to take more requests. I'll open them in a few days or so.

Thank you all for understanding.


----------



## ceo.mtcl (Nov 9, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I thought I posted this here but apparently it was on someone else's thread. All requests have been completed. I haven't really been motivated these past few days so I haven't opened my PM's to take more requests. I'll open them in a few days or so.
> 
> Thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



I attempt to message you every here and there to check if you opened your message or not.  I'll keep checking my friend.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 9, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I thought I posted this here but apparently it was on someone else's thread. All requests have been completed. I haven't really been motivated these past few days so I haven't opened my PM's to take more requests. I'll open them in a few days or so.
> 
> Thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



No problem - take care of yourself first and foremost


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 9, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I thought I posted this here but apparently it was on someone else's thread. All requests have been completed. I haven't really been motivated these past few days so I haven't opened my PM's to take more requests. I'll open them in a few days or so.
> 
> Thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



Take your time I thought my pm went through to you from a old conversation we had but I'll keep checking in to see if your around thanks again for everything.


----------



## jtizzle34 (Nov 9, 2021)

It's rough out in the world these days (well


mobbdeep said:


> I thought I posted this here but apparently it was on someone else's thread. All requests have been completed. I haven't really been motivated these past few days so I haven't opened my PM's to take more requests. I'll open them in a few days or so.
> 
> Thank you all for understanding.

Click to collapse



Don't worry man life's even more rough than usual these days. Stay healthy and get some rest. We appreciate you!


----------



## tancam (Nov 9, 2021)

Waiting patiently for you to open your pms again , I appreciate you


----------



## mtlam (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you and appreciate you doing all of this! No worries take all the time you need. Will be patiently waiting.


----------



## Merotaha (Nov 10, 2021)

quite a backlog you got there, fortunately I was one of the lucky ones that could send two pms to you one week apart from one another and got both phones unlocked like a charm.

I wanna ask if a phone has an outstanding balance does it still unlock? if a phone is blacklisted or reported stolen what happens?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 10, 2021)

Merotaha said:


> if a phone is blacklisted or reported stolen what happens?

Click to collapse



The phone has to be active on a T-Mobile line of service. If it's blacklisted, it's impossible for it to be active.

Although... there are ways to fix a blacklisted device, if you know who to ask....


----------



## Rip-Tiddy (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Mr. Mobbdeep. I tried to pm you but got blocked from sending the message. If you are still walking to help with sim unlocked I have a n10 5g on t mobile I need to sim unlock. Pm me if you are willing and I'm happy to make a donation for your services. Thx either way!


----------



## Sageman71 (Nov 10, 2021)

thetojo said:


> @mobbdeep I can't PM is it over already

Click to collapse



It won't let me pm you either


----------



## Sageman71 (Nov 10, 2021)

I am blocked from being able to message you.  Please pm me if you are still doing this.  Def will donate to the cause for the assistance.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## FalsifiedProphet (Nov 10, 2021)

Unable to message you kind sir. Waiting for the opportunity to message you for help, thanks.


----------



## stompysan (Nov 10, 2021)

I genuinely do not understand how it is so hard for people to read. Everything was explained ON THIS PAGE. Can't even say "It was too far back and I didn't look that far". Calm down everyone. He has already done more for people than ever should be wanted.


----------



## art994 (Nov 11, 2021)

@mobbdeep 

Dear, please help me unlock one plus 7T from the T-Mobile operator, the firmware does not help, asks for a pin sim


----------



## tancam (Nov 11, 2021)

I want to cash app you even tho u haven't unlocced my device yet just to show you that we appreciate you helping people out


----------



## teethmarks (Nov 11, 2021)

genuine question, @mobbdeep is this not something you can have someone help you with. im sure you have your reasons but man if just one or two other trusted individuals were able to aid i imagine it would decrease the pressure and demand


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 12, 2021)

HIS PM ARE TURNED OFF AT THE MOMENT >>> PLEASE BE PATIENT..


----------



## high hopes for (Nov 13, 2021)

how do i send a pm


----------



## westhaking (Nov 13, 2021)

ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> he did it,
> So not sure if it will work for everyone my steps
> Use tmobile app talk to somone, tell them you want to unlock the device and that the pixel device app isint working cant get a server connection
> They will ask for IMEI and then ask you for the reason you want to unlock
> I told them so i could have full control of my device and enable myself to reflash factory firmware in case of an issue, 10mins later, boom device unlocked

Click to collapse



I tried taking this route to and it actually worked for me. Almost exact same process too but I can say my phone wasn't paid in full and I'm still making monthly payments. Anyway, I opened up a chat through the tmobile app. Asked to be unlocked because I wanted to root my phone and install some apps to give me more functionality from the phone. They honestly tried helping a bit but nothing worked so they said they were escalating it to the next tiered support and someone would call me in three days. Waited three days and didn't hear back from them. Reached back through the tmobile chat feature. They tried a few more things on their end and said it should be unlocked but it wasn't. Ultimately had to factory reset my phone but when it restarted i was finally able to click the OEM unlock button in developer settings. I'm fully rooted now but still owe money on this thing to tmobile. Couldn't be happier. You have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## ne0ns4l4m4nder (Nov 13, 2021)

westhaking said:


> I tried taking this route to and it actually worked for me. Almost exact same process too but I can say my phone wasn't paid in full and I'm still making monthly payments. Anyway, I opened up a chat through the tmobile app. Asked to be unlocked because I wanted to root my phone and install some apps to give me more functionality from the phone. They honestly tried helping a bit but nothing worked so they said they were escalating it to the next tiered support and someone would call me in three days. Waited three days and didn't hear back from them. Reached back through the tmobile chat feature. They tried a few more things on their end and said it should be unlocked but it wasn't. Ultimately had to factory reset my phone but when it restarted i was finally able to click the OEM unlock button in developer settings. I'm fully rooted now but still owe money on this thing to tmobile. Couldn't be happier. You have nothing to lose by trying.

Click to collapse



Yep still paying mine off also. Glad it worked for you!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 13, 2021)

high hopes for said:


> how do i send a pm

Click to collapse



You read backwards in the thread


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 13, 2021)

I have turned my PM's back on. Please be patient with the unlock request turnaround time as I know my inbox will be flooded shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## opz187 (Nov 13, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have turned my PM's back on. Please be patient with the unlock request turnaround time as I know my inbox will be flooded shortly.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy! Request sent


----------



## darwin1111 (Nov 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep  been looking at your history here and all you have done for the oneplus segment of this community. Of course the core developers get most of the attention but the folks like you, that provide additional support services need to be recognized too.  Don't know what motivates you to do this, especially with such a needy group pestering you. I am just glad you do. 
My glass is raised to you.


----------



## mtlam (Nov 13, 2021)

Sent a request and reiterating thank you again for providing this!


----------



## Trojantouch (Nov 13, 2021)

Shot a pm your way hopefully you can help me out with this


----------



## Littdevil89 (Nov 13, 2021)

@mobbdeep thankyou once again!


----------



## MushroomElm (Nov 14, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have turned my PM's back on. Please be patient with the unlock request turnaround time as I know my inbox will be flooded shortly.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Having waited a couple months for this, I'm glad I was finally able to snag a chance with you! Excited to get my phone unlocked, thanks for the work you're doing!

Edit: My phone has been Unlocked, thanks to @mobbdeep . I had no issues with the instructions s/he gave me and it went through very quickly.


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 14, 2021)

Pm sent thanks for everything. I truly  applaud you and appreciate you for all your efforts that you have put into the XDA community.


----------



## KOLIOSIS (Nov 14, 2021)

PM sent:
Thank you for your continuing support of the XDA Community,your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## aryathecat (Nov 14, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have turned my PM's back on. Please be patient with the unlock request turnaround time as I know my inbox will be flooded shortly.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



no, thank _you_ man  I appreciate you in advance!


----------



## mattymattmcmeow (Nov 15, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mobbdeep said:


> I have turned my PM's back on. Please be patient with the unlock request turnaround time as I know my inbox will be flooded shortly.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I put my two requests in one message I appreciate you and definitely will be buying you a couple beers!


----------



## nikkiscores (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I don't want to pollute @mobbdeep's PM with questions, so i thought i'd ask here.

just wanted to get a couple of clarifications on the requirements for sim unlock.

i read that the phone needs to be activated on the tmo network for 3 days before it can be unlocked.

is it 72 hours, or "three full days"? i know i am being pedantic, but since i'm travelling internationally on thursday, my timing is a little tight. i put the sim into my new pixel 6 on saturday afternoon, is it eligible to be unlocked tuesday afternoon or wednesday morning?

does it have to be connected continuously? like, what if i go into the basement and am out of cell range for an hour? does the clock then reset?

i am going to europe in a few days, where i planned to use the international tmo roaming before getting a local sim. if i'm not sim unlocked before i leave, can it be done when i'm in europe, while i am using the tmo sim international roaming? as long as i kept the phone on the tmo usa network for the 3+ days before leaving?

finally, is the unlocking connected to the sim or to the imei? i have several lines active on my account, and i currently have my "spare" sim in the new pixel 6, and using my older pixel 4a5g while waiting to get unlocked. after getting it sim unlocked, unlocking the bootloader and rooting the device, i plan to stick my "main" sim in there. does it make any difference? which number should i provide to @mobbdeep, the primary phone number on the account or the number of the "spare" sim that's sitting in the pixel 6 now? or the imei of the p6?

thanks for all your help, and super thanks to @mobbdeep for providing such an awesome service to the community!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 15, 2021)

nikkiscores said:


> is it 72 hours, or "three full days"? i know i am being pedantic, but since i'm travelling internationally on thursday, my timing is a little tight. i put the sim into my new pixel 6 on saturday afternoon, is it eligible to be unlocked tuesday afternoon or wednesday morning?
> 
> does it have to be connected continuously? like, what if i go into the basement and am out of cell range for an hour? does the clock then reset?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(None of this may apply because OP is not always able to do brand new devices immediately after release. S/he has not given clarification regarding the P6 yet)

1. You have to wait 72 hours after activation, before sending the OP your details
2. You don't have to have continuous signal. You just need to make sure you don't move the SIM to a different device
3. Usually it can be done while you're roaming, as long as you haven't changed SIMs or devices
4. Unlocking is connected to both SIM and IMEI, which is why OP needs both IMEI and phone number. You send him/her the phone number of the SIM that the device is currently activated on


----------



## Lz3807775t (Nov 15, 2021)

The original post says , you need the number tied to account and at least 3 days , and the account Name you don't give him the IMEI , the name on the account and the phone number


----------



## Nochis (Nov 15, 2021)

Actually it's the last name and phone number. Plus 3 full days on the device you want to unlock.


----------



## tancam (Nov 15, 2021)

ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> Yep still paying mine off also. Glad it worked for you!

Click to collapse



The rep keeps telling me I need to pay off my device first lmao , third rep so far I'm sad


----------



## Papote3 (Nov 15, 2021)

tancam said:


> The rep keeps telling me I need to pay off my device first lmao , third rep so far I'm sad

Click to collapse



 Keep trying, you just gotta find the right one.  On my OP 6T days, It finally happened on like my 10th rep,  I used TForce on FB and on Twitter


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 16, 2021)

teethmarks said:


> genuine question, @mobbdeep is this not something you can have someone help you with. im sure you have your reasons but man if just one or two other trusted individuals were able to aid i imagine it would decrease the pressure and demand

Click to collapse



I wish I could do this but there's to much liability behind the scenes that it would pose too much of a risk if anything happened.



ne0ns4l4m4nder said:


> Yep still paying mine off also. Glad it worked for you!

Click to collapse





tancam said:


> The rep keeps telling me I need to pay off my device first lmao , third rep so far I'm sad

Click to collapse



As long as you meet my requirements, I can unlock your device without the phone being paid off. Don't listen to the customer care reps.

Also, I just locked my PM's again as I didn't expect as many requests as I received over a course of a few days. Let me knock them out and I'll re-open my PM's.

Thank you!


----------



## tancam (Nov 16, 2021)

Okay I gave up on TMobile customer service they keep transferring me and giving me the run around , I missed ur pm window again


----------



## pbanj (Nov 16, 2021)

@mobbdeep i have a buddy on discord who would like this done. he doesnt have a xda account but his discord is GhostArtist#0329 not sure if you use discord


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 16, 2021)

pbanj said:


> @mobbdeep i have a buddy on discord who would like this done. he doesnt have a xda account but his discord is GhostArtist#0329 not sure if you use discord

Click to collapse



Probably easier if you just get his last name and phone number and send it to him


----------



## rafi1123 (Nov 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep You are amazing man !! Pixel6pro unlocked!


----------



## COrense (Nov 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep You are truly exceptional.  Thank you especially from my daughter.  2 Phones unlocked.


----------



## aksshre (Nov 17, 2021)

I cannot pm you, would love to get my nord 200 unlocked.


----------



## KOLIOSIS (Nov 17, 2021)

@mobbdeep
Thank you for the service, your efforts are very much appreciated. 

@mobbdeep 

I'd like to make a donation to the cause (via CashApp or Amazon)...... 
Again, many thanks for your contributions to the community, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## lethalsndwch (Nov 17, 2021)

Tmobile Branded (Made by WIngtech) Revvl V+ 5g
Thank you again MobbDeep for the Unlock.


----------



## krechbkk (Nov 17, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA, how do i get unlock nord200 tmobile

Click to collapse





mobbdeep said:


> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> *ATTN: IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE BELOW REQUIREMENTS OR READ THIS ENTIRE THREAD, DO NOT PM ME AND WASTE OUR TIME. YOU WILL BE IGNORED!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## r u Ray (Nov 17, 2021)

My LG V60 now unlocked.
Thank you MobbDeep


----------



## Levtoz (Nov 17, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I know you have a very busy schedule with all the unlocks you're doing, if you ever have time do you still do sim unlocks for the TMobile variant of the OnePlus 8T?


----------



## nikkiscores (Nov 18, 2021)

To all those trying their luck looking for a sympathetic rep, keep trying, you'll find one eventually. After several unsuccessful attempts via chat and phone, today i finally got someone via chat who was willing to unlock my pixel 6, less than a week after purchase. I simply asked nicely for a courtesy unlock, she asked for the reason, i said in order to subsequently unlock the bootloader, 10 mins later my phone was unlocked! No games, no magic words.
Good luck!


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Levtoz said:


> Hello, I know you have a very busy schedule with all the unlocks you're doing, if you ever have time do you still do sim unlocks for the TMobile variant of the OnePlus 8T?

Click to collapse



I'm sure he can he has his pm s off till he gets caught up


----------



## lmaurad (Nov 18, 2021)

My Tmobile Oneplus 8T is now unlocked, Thanks MobbDeep


----------



## HanselCustodio (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi, I bought 2 weeks ago a LG v60 from t-mobile on ebay and it arrived blocked, can you help me please?


----------



## thetojo (Nov 18, 2021)

It's a hit or miss I was just lucky enough to catch him at the right time


----------



## r1chmondth1 (Nov 18, 2021)

does this istill works i have no idea how to send a pm can anyone help??


----------



## thetojo (Nov 18, 2021)

r1chmondth1 said:


> does this istill works i have no idea how to send a pm can anyone help??

Click to collapse



Re-read the thread but start backwards bet you can do it yourself if you're polite may take a few tries but nothing to lose untill you're able pm Him/Her/?


----------



## steveharman (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi @mobbdeep  I have a clean-IMEI OnePlus 7 Pro on Sprint - are you still able to offer a network-unlock service? 

I'm not after a freeby, happy to pay.   Thanks


----------



## Seal6789 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey MobbDeep!!

I've got a OnePlus 8t from T-Mobile and would love if you could unlock it for me so I can unlock the bootloader. I'm more than happy to make a donation as well. Thanks!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 18, 2021)

steveharman said:


> Hi @mobbdeep  I have a clean-IMEI OnePlus 7 Pro on Sprint - are you still able to offer a network-unlock service?
> 
> I'm not after a freeby, happy to pay.   Thanks

Click to collapse



That's already been covered in the very first post


----------



## FalsifiedProphet (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks Mobbdeep for all that you are doing. I bugged TMobile enough that they unlocked my phone for me.


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 18, 2021)

I am still working on requests and will open my PM's once they're complete. I also noticed I am having trouble unlocking devices using an eSIM (eg. Google Pixel's). You will need to go to your local T-Mobile store and ask for a physical SIM if you want me to unlock your device. If you do end up getting a physical SIM, please wait 3 days from the day you put the physical SIM in your phone before PM'ing me.

Thank you!


----------



## jasonm253 (Nov 18, 2021)

Appreciate you bro


----------



## mattymattmcmeow (Nov 19, 2021)

@mobbdeep both unlocks worked you are freaking awesome! 
CONFIRMED two, not one but 2 OnePlus 9 5g phones unlocked!
I will send $ for the beers I owe you on pay day, I thank you for your time!


----------



## XyneWasTaken (Nov 19, 2021)

@mobbdeep

 I was wondering does this process require the tmobile apps / services to be installed? Because I basically removed all the bloat using adb on my oneplus phone including sim toolkit and the rest
 I understand if you cant answer for legal reasons though


----------



## hpl1925 (Nov 19, 2021)

@mobbdeep
have you ever tried unlocking a TMOHS1 ???


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 19, 2021)

It re


XyneWasTaken said:


> @mobbdeep
> 
> I was wondering does this process require the tmobile apps / services to be installed? Because I basically removed all the bloat using adb on my oneplus phone including sim toolkit and the rest
> I understand if you cant answer for legal reasons though

Click to collapse



It requires the Device Unlock feature to be installed and working correctly


----------



## XyneWasTaken (Nov 19, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> It re
> 
> It requires the Device Unlock feature to be installed and working correctly

Click to collapse



U mean "unlock" com.tmobile.rsuapp? and nothing else


----------



## langleyworld (Nov 19, 2021)

This guy is a beast...

Unlocked both my Google Pixel 6 Pro AND my Samsung Z Flip3 5G


----------



## NecroOne (Nov 19, 2021)

@mobbdeep You are the man. Pixel 6 permanently unlocked.


----------



## jamesonxda (Nov 19, 2021)

Props to mobbdeep for unlocking a phone! He/she is legit!


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 19, 2021)

Thread updated. Added bullet point for only able to do unlocks if you have a physical SIM card installed, not an eSIM. To reiterate once again, if you want me to unlock your device that is using an eSIM, you will need to install a physical SIM card and wait 3 days before requesting the unlock request.


----------



## thewinelover (Nov 19, 2021)

@mobbdeep, as requested I attempted to send you a PM with a request (and donation offer) but was rejected by XDA... You'd think after being here longer than a decade this wouldn't happen but hark! It does.


----------



## krwkrw41 (Nov 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Thread updated. Added bullet point for only able to do unlocks if you have a physical SIM card installed, not an eSIM. To reiterate once again, if you want me to unlock your device that is using an eSIM, you will need to install a physical SIM card and wait 3 days before requesting the unlock re

Click to collapse


----------



## Chaosgotbars (Nov 19, 2021)

!


----------



## mobbdeep (Nov 19, 2021)

thewinelover said:


> @mobbdeep, as requested I attempted to send you a PM with a request (and donation offer) but was rejected by XDA... You'd think after being here longer than a decade this wouldn't happen but hark! It does.

Click to collapse



I have my PM's disabled while I work one existing requests. I will reopen them when I'm not as backed up.

@krwkrw41 @Chaosgotbars I sent you both a PM. I don't recommend posting your personal information on the public forum.


----------



## thewinelover (Nov 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have my PM's disabled while I work one existing requests. I will reopen them when I'm not as backed up.
> 
> @krwkrw41 @Chaosgotbars I sent you both a PM. I don't recommend posting your personal information on the public forum.

Click to collapse



Totally understand. I'll watch this thread for your reopening. Even if you aren't able to get to mine, I want to thank you wholeheartedly, from the entire community! What you're doing borders on angelic!!!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 19, 2021)

XyneWasTaken said:


> U mean "unlock" com.tmobile.rsuapp? and nothing else

Click to collapse



I have no idea what the package name is. But as long as you can open the Device Unlock function and have it load without errors and successfully check the current status, then it should be fine


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 19, 2021)

Pixel 6 Pro Unlocked THX again!


----------



## krwkrw41 (Nov 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have my PM's disabled while I work one existing requests. I will reopen them when I'm not as backed up.
> 
> @krwkrw41 @Chaosgotbars I sent you both a PM. I don't recommend posting your personal information on the public forum.

Click to collapse



I just seen this sorry for posting on the thead didn't realize that I did. Thank you tremendously


----------



## phaino00 (Nov 19, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> I have no idea what the package name is. But as long as you can open the Device Unlock function and have it load without errors and successfully check the current status, then it should be fine

Click to collapse



Fyi, you can also check locked status through the regular TMobile app.  At least I have been able to on my last two phones; One Plus 6t and Pixel 6.


----------



## ..Cory.. (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm far from paying off my OnePlus 8T (KB2007) and I got unlocked no problem! Just follow the directions, forget about it, and you'll get the notification on your phone one day.

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## dpj52190 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi mobbdeep. I made a rookie mistake of buying a Google pixel 6 from secondary market. The seller has now reported the phone as lost. And it's now blocked from TMobile network. I tried contacting TMobile and the local law enforcement but to no help.  What can I do in this case? Can I still sim unlock and sell as att or Verizon phone or it'll need to be salvaged for parts? Also how reliable are those unblock services?


----------



## Keith1980 (Nov 21, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please unlock Nord 200


----------



## imevil2011 (Nov 21, 2021)

Any chance you can please check one for an unlock I have a brand new Motorola one 5g ace in dire need of this unlock as I do alot of travel and T-Mobile not available in my area if so pm me and I'll get you the deets and you can tell me what amount and donation type you can accept


----------



## imevil2011 (Nov 21, 2021)

imevil2011 said:


> Any chance you can please check one for an unlock I have a brand new Motorola one 5g ace in dire need of this unlock as I do alot of travel and T-Mobile not available in my area if so pm me and I'll get you the deets and you can tell me what amount and donation type you can accept thx in advance

Click to collapse


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 22, 2021)

imevil2011 said:


> Any chance you can please check one for an unlock I have a brand new Motorola one 5g ace in dire need of this unlock as I do alot of travel and T-Mobile not available in my area if so pm me and I'll get you the deets and you can tell me what amount and donation type you can accept

Click to collapse



The OP can't unlock it unless it's active on a T-Mobile line of service. If T-Mobile isn't available in your area, then you're not going to be able to activate the phone.

I can provide a recommendation for a 3rd party professional company to do the unlock for you, if you like


----------



## imevil2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> The OP can't unlock it unless it's active on a T-Mobile line of service. If T-Mobile isn't available in your area, then you're not going to be able to activate the phone.
> 
> I can provide a recommendation for a 3rd party professional company to do the unlock for you, if you like

Click to collapse



The phone is active on T-Mobile and I can receive TMobile 5g at my home just no where else hardly


----------



## Mr. Pickles++ (Nov 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> The OP can't unlock it unless it's active on a T-Mobile line of service. If T-Mobile isn't available in your area, then you're not going to be able to activate the phone.
> 
> I can provide a recommendation for a 3rd party professional company to do the unlock for you, if you like

Click to collapse



I would not mind you providing a recommendation. There are so many websites. It is  hard to tell which ones are legitimate that also charge a fair price.


----------



## Harryflores (Nov 23, 2021)

Does anyone know a work around to access the unlock function, I have an unlock code but only have a T-Mobile sim card so it's not asking me for the unlock code


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 23, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Does anyone know a work around to access the unlock function, I have an unlock code but only have a T-Mobile sim card so it's not asking me for the unlock code

Click to collapse



T-Mobile stopped using codes more than 5 years ago. Hopefully you didn't pay anything for the code because it's useless


----------



## Harryflores (Nov 23, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> T-Mobile stopped using codes more than 5 years ago. Hopefully you didn't pay anything for the code because it's useless

Click to collapse



Says here they still use them but what do I know lol


----------



## kingfisher218 (Nov 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to PM you?


----------



## KOLIOSIS (Nov 24, 2021)

kingfisher218 said:


> How to PM you?

Click to collapse



OP currently has PMs turned off,until he gets caught up,or,chooses to enable PMs again.
He usually announces when that happens,so,just subscribe to the thread,if you haven't already done so.


----------



## kingfisher218 (Nov 24, 2021)

KOLIOSIS said:


> OP currently has PMs turned off,until he gets caught up,or,chooses to enable PMs again.
> He usually announces when that happens,so,just subscribe to the thread,if you haven't already done so.

Click to collapse



Got it.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Nov 24, 2021)

Harryflores said:


> Says here they still use them but what do I know lol

Click to collapse



It says they use codes for the "T-Mobile Aspect".

Go ahead and Google a picture of that model and tell me if it looks more than 5 years old


----------



## YellowSmileyFace (Nov 24, 2021)

Got my pixel 6s unlocked. Just had to wait 30-60min after mobbdeep sent completion and got auto notification on my phone it was unlocked and was good to go. Did not have to install unlock app or anything.

Love to this community <3


----------



## theburrus1 (Nov 24, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try to pm you and it says I cannot start a conversation with you. Otherwise I do not know where or how to reach you. Could get in touch with me so I know your preferred method of contact please.


----------



## LordArkus (Nov 24, 2021)

theburrus1 said:


> I try to pm you and it says I cannot start a conversation with you. Otherwise I do not know where or how to reach you. Could get in touch with me so I know your preferred method of contact please.

Click to collapse



On the previous page, OP has turned off PM until caught up on existing requests. Patiently wait with the rest of us.


----------



## Festeraeb (Nov 25, 2021)

Enjoy Thanksgiving. I am posting so I get notified when you are ready to process again. I also thank you for doing this.


----------



## Steve Kraemer (Nov 25, 2021)

I would love to have my T-Mo OnePlus 7 Pro unlocked by you.
Please let me know when you're available.
Thank you!


----------



## Keith1980 (Nov 26, 2021)

I need my sim unlocked OnePlus nord 200


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 26, 2021)

Keith1980 said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Read THIS, then THIS.
And remove your personal information from this very public space!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Nov 26, 2021)

Keith1980 said:


> I need my sim unlocked OnePlus nord 200

Click to collapse



In order to protect your privacy I've deleted your last two posts. Please refer to the first post. The OP @mobbdeep requires your personal information ONLY by private message (PM) and by my information will never react to a public post.
However, if you really want to provide very personal information publicly, please do so or inform me, and I'm going to reinstate your posts. Ultimately, it's only your decision.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## Keith1980 (Nov 27, 2021)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> In order to protect your privacy I've deleted your last two posts. Please refer to the first post. The OP @mobbdeep requires your personal information ONLY by private message (PM) and by my information will never react to a public post.
> However, if you really want to provide very personal information publicly, please do so or inform me, and I'm going to reinstate your posts. Ultimately, it's only your decision.
> 
> Regards
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I pm you


----------



## tancam (Nov 27, 2021)

Keith1980 said:


> How do I pm you

Click to collapse



Read the post he closes his dms when too many request


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Nov 27, 2021)

Keith1980 said:


> How do I pm you

Click to collapse



Don't PM me but the OP @mobbdeep. I can't help you. And observe what was stated above by @tancam 
In order to start a conversation / to launch a PM go to mobbdeep's profile and click "Start conversation".


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## itshim514 (Nov 27, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to do this and pay you for it but I do not see the option to pm


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 27, 2021)

itshim514 said:


> I would love to do this and pay you for it but I do not see the option to pm

Click to collapse



Read...

the...

thread.


----------



## itshim514 (Nov 27, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Read...
> 
> the...
> 
> thread.

Click to collapse



I did weirdo , relax.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 27, 2021)

@Keith1980 , for when you return:

@tancam references "DM" which equals Direct Message.
You are aware already that "PM" equals Private Message.
@Oswald Boelcke  then references the -literally correct- "Start Conversation" button on @mobbdeep's profile page.
These are all generally accepted as interchangeable terms and shorthand.

Do note, however, that the screenshot @Oswald Boelcke is providing reflects the presence of the aforementioned button -because Moderators will never be blocked by a Member- you, along with all other Members, must wait for @mobbdeep to reveal it again.

I suggest monitoring the thread, familiarize yourself with the XDA site and exercise patience.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Nov 27, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Do note, however, that the screenshot @Oswald Boelcke is providing reflects the presence of the aforementioned button -because Moderators will never be blocked by a Member- you, along with all other Members, must wait for @mobbdeep to reveal it again.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I forgot this... My bad. But as you correctly stated it's more important to monitor this thread and probably to search in the thread for mobbdeep's latest post and statement.
Again, thanks for correcting me. I promise to remember in future.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Nov 27, 2021)

Please, I augment.
I could never, by any metric, supplant.


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey @mobbdeep You have unlocked a few Android Phones successfully for me but I was wondering if you can Unlock Iphones?


----------



## RuBellaRose86 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey can you please help me @mobbdeep I have a OnePlus Nord200 from T-Mobile I want unlocked


----------



## RuBellaRose86 (Nov 30, 2021)

Need help unlocking my OnePlus phone


----------



## phenomenalblaze (Nov 30, 2021)

Disregard this message


----------



## RaghavP511 (Nov 30, 2021)

Vouch, unlock worked as promised for my OnePlus Nord N200 5G. Thanks!


----------



## Virguro (Dec 1, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I have my PM's disabled while I work one existing requests. I will reopen them when I'm not as backed up.
> 
> @krwkrw41 @Chaosgotbars I sent you both a PM. I don't recommend posting your personal information on the public forum.

Click to collapse



I hope you get back soon I have a request. Take care.


----------



## PUTALE (Dec 1, 2021)

Was looking to unlock my Nord N2000 and stumbled onto this thread. Thanks for OP for being kind enough to help with unlock. Hope to see him clear the existing requests and able to help again in the near future.


----------



## mobbdeep (Dec 1, 2021)

I just want to give you guys an update. I am still doing this service, just currently pausing it for a couple more days or so. I work in retail outside of this and with the holidays, I've been super slammed with work and it's exhausting. I promise you all I will be back on full go mode soon.

Thanks again for understanding and sorry I keep pushing this back.


----------



## KOLIOSIS (Dec 1, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I just want to give you guys an update. I am still doing this service, just currently pausing it for a couple more days or so. I work in retail outside of this and with the holidays, I've been super slammed with work and it's exhausting. I promise you all I will be back on full go mode soon.
> 
> Thanks again for understanding and sorry I keep pushing this back.

Click to collapse



No apologies needed, we appreciate any amount of time you choose to dedicate to this service, whatever it may be......

Most of us also have a life outside of these forums,so, we get it, "real" life definitely necessitates coming 1st before choosing to spend any free time on this project.

Anyhoooo,just rambling on here, just wanted to give a proper thank you for the consideration, it merits more than a mere hitting the "like" button.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 1, 2021)

KOLIOSIS said:


> No apologies needed, we appreciate any amount of time you choose to dedicate to this service, whatever it may be......
> 
> Most of us also have a life outside of these forums,so, we get it, "real" life definitely necessitates coming 1st before choosing to spend any free time on this project.
> 
> Anyhoooo,just rambling on here, just wanted to give a proper thank you for the consideration, it merits more than a mere hitting the "like" button.

Click to collapse



ALL of this!!

(Although, I have been waiting on one for almost a month now, so when you do resume checking your PMs...  )


----------



## CloudRealm (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi all,

I apologize if this has been asked before but what happens if you factory reset the phone that has been unlocked? Does the unlock get removed? 

Also does removing the bloatware negatively affect the unlocking process? Here are the package IDs that I removed via ADB.

m.amazon.appmanager
com.google.android.apps.youtube.music
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.youtube
com.metro.minus1
com.metropcs.metrozone
com.nuance.nmc.sihome.metropcs
com.oem.logkitsdservice
com.oem.oemlogkit
com.oneplus.opbugreportlite
com.sprint.ce.updater
com.sprint.ms.cdm
com.sprint.w.installer
com.tmobile.m1
com.tmobile.pr.adapt
com.tmobile.pr.mytmobile
net.oneplus.commonlogtool
net.oneplus.odm
net.oneplus.odm.provider


----------



## myechophone (Dec 1, 2021)

CloudRealm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked before but what happens if you factory reset the phone that has been unlocked? Does the unlock get removed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My understanding it's a permanent unlock. Doesnt matter what you do with the phone or the software installed!


----------



## CloudRealm (Dec 1, 2021)

myechophone said:


> My understanding it's a permanent unlock. Doesnt matter what you do with the phone or the software installed!

Click to collapse



Ah okay, Nice! I just assumed that certain things were vital like the sim-unlocking app so I did not remove that one. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## NenetheGreat (Dec 2, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to pm but it's not allowing me to do so I need unlock on Nord 200 5g I meet all requirments


----------



## bluizzo (Dec 2, 2021)

NenetheGreat said:


> I tried to pm but it's not allowing me to do so I need unlock on Nord 200 5g I meet all requirments

Click to collapse




mobbdeep said:


> I just want to give you guys an update. I am still doing this service, just currently pausing it for a couple more days or so. I work in retail outside of this and with the holidays, I've been super slammed with work and it's exhausting. I promise you all I will be back on full go mode soon.
> 
> Thanks again for understanding and sorry I keep pushing this back.

Click to collapse



This


----------



## Festeraeb (Dec 2, 2021)

We understand completely and are just greatly appreciative of what you do. Retail and black Friday through Cyber Monday is hell lol.


----------



## CloudRealm (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi all,
Question for people who have unlocked Nord N200's does the phone do a thing where it restarts where you insert another network's sim and then everything is gone? I don't know the term for it I just know some Samsung phones do that so I was wondering.


----------



## Phutsan (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you for doing this on your spare time.  We really do appreciate it.


----------



## heart.derection (Dec 3, 2021)

dragonnightx said:


> thank you so much @mobbdeep so fast at unlocking

Click to collapse



how contact with him?


----------



## Lz3807775t (Dec 3, 2021)

You have PM him , and give the info your required and your good , but he does work so he might not be accepting any more until he finishes what he has now


----------



## phenomenalblaze (Dec 4, 2021)

Wanting to know if the OnePlus 9 Pro can be unlocked?


----------



## pervin_1 (Dec 4, 2021)

trying to send @mobbdeep message, but get this error message "You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep." I am guessing he is not accepting more for now


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 4, 2021)

Yep


pervin_1 said:


> trying to send @mobbdeep message, but get this error message "You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: mobbdeep." I am guessing he is not accepting more for now

Click to collapse



I am guessing you need to read the previous 30 days of posts in this thread


----------



## fowler82 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a s21 plus on tmobile can u still network unlock it ?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 4, 2021)

fowler82 said:


> I have a s21 plus on tmobile can u still network unlock it ?

Click to collapse



If you meet the requirements, yes


----------



## CloudRealm (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi all,

Not quite sure how this works, but once you pm OP, do you need to keep the sim card active in the phone until the unlock is done? Just wondering if 3 days is all this needs as the turnaround time from what I'm reading is a little bit.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 5, 2021)

CloudRealm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not quite sure how this works, but once you pm OP, do you need to keep the sim card active in the phone until the unlock is done? Just wondering if 3 days is all this needs as the turnaround time from what I'm reading is a little bit.

Click to collapse



Three days is *not *the turnaround time, just to be clear.
It is a requirement for mobbdeep's purpose of utilizing the procedure. Only on the third full day,  or after,  can/will mobbdeep attempt this.
It sounds as if you have a need to only mate a SIM and a device for the purpose of unlocking while not prolonging the mating. I would recommend monitoring this thread for mobbdeep's notification that PMs are open, *immediately *insert SIM in device, then submit your request stating that you will only have met the requirement after a date determined by your submission and action. Chances are that, with your explanation for the delay, you will see success. However, It will not occur instantaneously and you should be willing and prepared to leave the SIM in the device through completion.


----------



## CloudRealm (Dec 5, 2021)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Three days is *not *the turnaround time, just to be clear.
> It is a requirement for mobbdeep's purpose of utilizing the procedure. Only on the third full day,  or after,  can/will mobbdeep attempt this.
> It sounds as if you have a need to only mate a SIM and a device for the purpose of unlocking while not prolonging the mating. I would recommend monitoring this thread for mobbdeep's notification that PMs are open, *immediately *insert SIM in device, then submit your request stating that you will only have met the requirement after a date determined by your submission and action. Chances are that, with your explanation for the delay, you will see success. However, It will not occur instantaneously and you should be willing and prepared to leave the SIM in the device through completion.

Click to collapse



Ah okay understood


----------



## JDToo (Dec 5, 2021)

Is anyone aware of any free service or workaround like this that will work to unlock metro by T-mobile phones?  I don't want to pay for six months of service or even have to wait six months to unlock a metro phone.


----------



## Kirishiro (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey there, still looking forward to PMing you. However, it seems like you are away for other works. Please let us know when you have the free time! Thanks!


----------



## h20x (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi please help me unlock my n200 T-Mobile version, I can be generous  I want to root it ,put Adaway on it ,and give it to my daughter for Christmas. I tried PMing you for a week now no luck. Please get in touch if you have a min. Thanks


----------



## Gungarakk (Dec 5, 2021)

mobbdeep, I shall await your valiant return then send you a pm request. Thank you so much for all you do here for this community. Take Care


----------



## scottie720 (Dec 5, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello can u help me out I have a TMobile OnePlus Nord n200 5g can u help me unlock it


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 5, 2021)

CloudRealm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not quite sure how this works, but once you pm OP, do you need to keep the sim card active in the phone until the unlock is done? Just wondering if 3 days is all this needs as the turnaround time from what I'm reading is a little bit.

Click to collapse



The device needs to be activated for at least 72 hours before you PM the OP. And then yes, it needs to remain active on the phone number that you send in PM, until you get notification that the unlock is done


----------



## Chokoperez (Dec 6, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Устройство необходимо активировать не менее чем за 72 часа до PM OP. И тогда да, он должен оставаться активным на номере телефона, который вы отправляете в личку, пока вы не получите уведомление о том, что разблокировка выполнена.

Click to collapse


*Mod edit - translated by https://www.deepl.com/translator and thread moved to Q&A section:*
OnePlus 7t T-Mobile, need SIM unlock
*********************
OnePlus 7t T-Mobile, нужна разблокирвать сим


----------



## Chokoperez (Dec 6, 2021)

*Mod edit - translated by https://www.deepl.com/translator and thread moved to Q&A section:*
OnePlus 7t T mobile needs to unlock the sim card
*********************
Телефон OnePlus 7t T mobile нужно разблокирвать sim card


----------



## AerialSlckr (Dec 7, 2021)

I guess I'll ask as well. Got a Pixel 6 that I would like unlocked as well.


----------



## bbender716 (Dec 7, 2021)

Same. Looking at unlocking a Pixel 6 Pro. This is awesome that you do this, OP!


----------



## Virguro (Dec 7, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> The device needs to be activated for at least 72 hours before you PM the OP. And then yes, it needs to remain active on the phone number that you send in PM, until you get notification that the unlock is done

Click to collapse



Do you know if mint or Metro counts as well? Or does it have to be TMobile period? Cause my phone's never been active since Ive had it cause I don't use TMobile.


----------



## m33rkat (Dec 7, 2021)

Hopeful you can help get my Pixel 6 Pro unlocked, OP! And if not, thank you for doing it while you did.


h20x said:


> Hi please help me unlock my n200 T-Mobile version, I can be generous  I want to root it ,put Adaway on it ,and give it to my daughter for Christmas. I tried PMing you for a week now no luck. Please get in touch if you have a min. Thanks

Click to collapse



Obviously not the same but if it's for your daughter have you considered custom DNS or VPN or something?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 7, 2021)

Virguro said:


> Do you know if mint or Metro counts as well? Or does it have to be TMobile period? Cause my phone's never been active since Ive had it cause I don't use TMobile.

Click to collapse



That's already answered in the OP. Since it doesn't appear that you've read it, I suggest you do that


----------



## redspeed (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, thank you for the service you are unlocking. According to your first post, it doesnt look like the phone in question will be eligible, but maybe someone can help on what is going on?
A Tmobile customer bought or received a Tmobile Revvl V Plus phone and then paid the device off in full. It was never used or taken from the box. They were told Tmobile would unlock it upon paying off the balance which was done. The phone was then sold to someone else and as guessed, its locked.  Whats odd is even trying to use a Tmobile MVNO sim results in the network lock message. Using the device unlock app from Tmobile gets some kind of server error message and says to try again later, but the app also has a poor store rating with everyone else saying the same thing.

Since the phone was never used by the original purchaser, is there a way to get it unlocked by the new owner? Im also not sure why Tmobile is not letting the device be used on an MVNO either which doesnt make sense. Also if you look up the IMEI in the Tmobile BYOD IMEI checker, it says it cant confirm if the device is blocked, and to contact the original wireless carrier, which would be Tmobile themselves but they dont want to answer any questions about the device.


----------



## kenpet22 (Dec 9, 2021)

Looking to unlock S20 FE (T-Mobile) and Nord N200 (T-Mobile SIM aka TNX on a Sprint account). Not sure if there is a distinction in unlocking procedure for legacy T-Mo acct vs legacy Sprint acct. Thanks, OP for your service. Any ETA for your return?


----------



## bluizzo (Dec 9, 2021)

Patience. It's the end of the year/holiday season. I think he said he works in retail, so he's busy. So give him time


----------



## kenpet22 (Dec 9, 2021)

bluizzo said:


> Patience. It's the end of the year/holiday season. I think he said he works in retail, so he's busy. So give him time

Click to collapse



Thanks. Whenever he gets time. Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 9, 2021)

kenpet22 said:


> Looking to unlock S20 FE (T-Mobile) and Nord N200 (T-Mobile SIM aka TNX on a Sprint account). Not sure if there is a distinction in unlocking procedure for legacy T-Mo acct vs legacy Sprint acct. Thanks, OP for your service. Any ETA for your return?

Click to collapse



Sprint users are already addressed in the OP


----------



## kenpet22 (Dec 9, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> Sprint users are already addressed in the OP

Click to collapse



Thanks. I missed that part even though I read it. So just TMO FE then.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 9, 2021)

kenpet22 said:


> Thanks. I missed that part even though I read it. So just TMO FE then.

Click to collapse



It also has to be a T-Mobile account. The device can't be activated on a legacy Sprint account, according to my interpretation of the OP


----------



## kenpet22 (Dec 9, 2021)

iBowToAndroid said:


> It also has to be a T-Mobile account. The device can't be activated on a legacy Sprint account, according to my interpretation of the OP

Click to collapse



Correct. It is a legacy TMO acct.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 9, 2021)

kenpet22 said:


> Correct. It is a legacy TMO acct.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay good. With the wording of your post, I was assuming they both were on the same (legacy Sprint) account


----------



## instylz (Dec 9, 2021)

Looking to unlock a one plus 9 pro, ty


----------



## MidtownHD (Dec 10, 2021)

kenpet22 said:


> Correct. It is a legacy TMO acct.

Click to collapse



I don't think that's a normal T-Mobile account. _T-Mobile SIM aka TNX on a Sprint account_
Can you switch the sim to a different phone on your own?


----------



## Mfields83 (Dec 10, 2021)

How can I be added to be unlocked


----------



## kdm6389 (Dec 10, 2021)

Can you permanent network-unlock my "*OnePlus Nord N200 5G*"/"*DE2118*"/ or *OnePlusN200TMO*:/ $



Status: *Locked

Requirement* :
Devices must be used on this phone number for 180days


----------



## JimmyL216 (Dec 10, 2021)

I can't pm you. Did you stop doing the unlock?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 10, 2021)

JimmyL216 said:


> I can't pm you. Did you stop doing the unlock?

Click to collapse



Read the last 30 days of posts


----------



## mak3034 (Dec 10, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate your help
I need help with unlocking LG V60 ThinkQ T-Mobile version
I don't know how to send you the private message


----------



## Mfields83 (Dec 10, 2021)

i am trying to have my oneplus nord n200 unlocked. i cant figure out how to send a pm to mobbdeep. does anyone know when the pms wont be blocked anymore?


----------



## dkalush0124 (Dec 11, 2021)

I need one on note 20 ultra
Hopefully our unlock hero be back soon


----------



## sicfukc (Dec 11, 2021)

Bought a T-Mobile OnePlus 7Pro on Ebay.  IMEI is in good standing but its on A11 and I cant seem to rebrand it international.  Is there any way I can get it Sim Unlocked/OEM Unlocked without having a T-Mobile account?


----------



## ddvche (Dec 12, 2021)

sicfukc said:


> Bought a T-Mobile OnePlus 7Pro on Ebay.  IMEI is in good standing but its on A11 and I cant seem to rebrand it international.  Is there any way I can get it Sim Unlocked/OEM Unlocked without having a T-Mobile account?

Click to collapse



Return it, or use it as a wifi device.  T-Mobile isn't nice as AT&T.


----------



## bluizzo (Dec 12, 2021)

Mfields83 said:


> i am trying to have my oneplus nord n200 unlocked. i cant figure out how to send a pm to mobbdeep. does anyone know when the pms wont be blocked anymore?

Click to collapse



Read the last few pages


----------



## sicfukc (Dec 13, 2021)

ddvche said:


> Return it, or use it as a wifi device.  T-Mobile isn't nice as AT&T.

Click to collapse



The ebay seller has told me they will contact t-mobile to see if they can get the bootloader unlock done, and if they cannot theyre going to refund me/accept return.  I was going the ebay buyer protection route either way.


----------



## gemst10 (Dec 13, 2021)

Here's a question.  Purchased a T-Mobile Moto G7 Power on Ebay that was unlocked by previous owner.  Installed Lineage OS and tried to use Tracfone AT&T compatible SIM but it would not recognize it.  Only recognizes T-Mobile compatible SIM.  Contacted Tracfone support and supplied IMEI and they said it's locked to T-Mobile.  Contacted seller who swears he contacted T-mobile and they assured him it was unlocked before he sold it.  He contacted T-Mobile again who told him that we must do the following, "Settings > More Connection Settings > Network Unlock > Permanent Unlock"  But since I installed Lineage OS, I don't have those options, and my understanding is that those options are unique to T-Mobile's stock Android version.  So is it possible for OP to help me unlock this phone or is it stuck on T-Mobile's towers for the rest of its days?


----------



## myechophone (Dec 13, 2021)

gemst10 said:


> Here's a question.  Purchased a T-Mobile Moto G7 Power on Ebay that was unlocked by previous owner.  Installed Lineage OS and tried to use Tracfone AT&T compatible SIM but it would not recognize it.  Only recognizes T-Mobile compatible SIM.  Contacted Tracfone support and supplied IMEI and they said it's locked to T-Mobile.  Contacted seller who swears he contacted T-mobile and they assured him it was unlocked before he sold it.  He contacted T-Mobile again who told him that we must do the following, "Settings > More Connection Settings > Network Unlock > Permanent Unlock"  But since I installed Lineage OS, I don't have those options, and my understanding is that those options are unique to T-Mobile's stock Android version.  So is it possible for OP to help me unlock this phone or is it stuck on T-Mobile's towers for the rest of its days?

Click to collapse



Seems reasonable. Maybe you can try flashing the stock tmobile firmware, check unlock status and then reflash lineage? Afaik, once unlocked, it stays permanently unlocked regardless of the rom.

Hope that helps


----------



## myechophone (Dec 13, 2021)

gemst10 said:


> Here's a question.  Purchased a T-Mobile Moto G7 Power on Ebay that was unlocked by previous owner.  Installed Lineage OS and tried to use Tracfone AT&T compatible SIM but it would not recognize it.  Only recognizes T-Mobile compatible SIM.  Contacted Tracfone support and supplied IMEI and they said it's locked to T-Mobile.  Contacted seller who swears he contacted T-mobile and they assured him it was unlocked before he sold it.  He contacted T-Mobile again who told him that we must do the following, "Settings > More Connection Settings > Network Unlock > Permanent Unlock"  But since I installed Lineage OS, I don't have those options, and my understanding is that those options are unique to T-Mobile's stock Android version.  So is it possible for OP to help me unlock this phone or is it stuck on T-Mobile's towers for the rest of its days?

Click to collapse



Unless there is an app from tmobile that can provide unlock functionality... I dont have much I do about the same though.


----------



## gemst10 (Dec 13, 2021)

myechophone said:


> Seems reasonable. Maybe you can try flashing the stock tmobile firmware, check unlock status and then reflash lineage? Afaik, once unlocked, it stays permanently unlocked regardless of the rom.
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I haven't been able to locate a DIY here on how to reflash the T-mobile firmware.  Does this seem legit?









						T-Mobile Motorola G7 Power Firmware | Stock ROM Guide
					

In this guide, we'll be sharing the easy steps to install the T-Mobile Motorola XT1955-5 (G7 Power) firmware flash file (codenamed Ocean). As an




					www.getdroidtips.com


----------



## AndrewRoo (Dec 13, 2021)

I think MobbDeep is still really busy. I wasn't able to DM him. Does anyone know of another carrier unlock method/guru? It's actually really important and willng to pay. Even a trustworthy online company would but amazing. Thank you for any help!


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 13, 2021)

AndrewRoo said:


> I think MobbDeep is still really busy. I wasn't able to DM him. Does anyone know of another carrier unlock method/guru? It's actually really important and willng to pay. Even a trustworthy online company would but amazing. Thank you for any help!

Click to collapse



Yep, you can PM me


----------



## Raragi (Dec 14, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro if you're still doing this I just got a 9 pro 5g a week ago and i could use the assist. Will definitely bless your paypal for the holidays. <3


----------



## TypicalGellert (Dec 14, 2021)

I sent you a donation if you could get to mine when your back it's under adisborn2015


----------



## cxcxcgy000 (Dec 15, 2021)

I can't send a pm is this still going?


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 15, 2021)

cxcxcgy000 said:


> I can't send a pm is this still going?

Click to collapse



Read the last 60 days of posts


----------



## RyanlOwen (Dec 16, 2021)

couldn't get it to pm you


----------



## hexlsmd (Dec 17, 2021)

Hey all, somewhat unrelated question, but are there any ROMs for OnePlus N200 5G? From my understanding, there is no TWRP or custom recovery avaiable for this phone. It's a T-Mobile variant, but I can't really do much without unlocking it.


----------



## itshim514 (Dec 17, 2021)

I tried to message, but it said I cannot due to your privacy settings. Donation ready.


----------



## hexlsmd (Dec 18, 2021)

itshim514 said:


> I tried to message, but it said I cannot due to your privacy settings. Donation ready.

Click to collapse



They're busy atm


----------



## kdm6389 (Dec 18, 2021)

I got bootloader unlock code. I need SIM unlock "One Plus Nord N200 5G" by Metro. Help me!
0 day on network.


----------



## iBowToAndroid (Dec 18, 2021)

kdm6389 said:


> I got bootloader unlock code. I need SIM unlock "One Plus Nord N200 5G" by Metro. Help me!
> 0 day on network.

Click to collapse



Does the title of the thread say "Metro" or does it say "T-Mobile" ?


----------



## mobbdeep (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm going to put this service on an official pause. As of now, I am having trouble balancing this with my work life and personal life. Once I feel like I've got time to continue unlocks, I will have this thread re-opened. At some point, I will get around to fulfilling all requests already in my inbox but will not be taking new ones for now. If you'd like to continue donating, you're more than welcome to do so.

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Dec 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> I'm going to put this service on an official pause...

Click to collapse



Slow the row, friend. The priority is yours to choose as you see fit.

If you will, please *initiate* a PM *with me* at your leisure for an ever-so-brief conversation that is *not* related to phone unlocking.

You've experienced some hectic months recently, as you've related here, and I wish you the best during this time away and into the New Year!
​


----------



## Jared0531 (Dec 19, 2021)

mobbdeep said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I am back at it again with the free T-Mobile network unlocks. Yep, you heard that right... 100% FREE. This service will allow you to go into your Settings and perform a network unlock. I've been doing this for over 3 years now with plenty of vouches, so yes, it's legit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reeves 346-460-3941


----------



## phaino00 (Dec 19, 2021)

Jared0531 said:


> Reeves 346-460-3941

Click to collapse



You may want to look two posts above yours.


----------



## engloa (Dec 19, 2021)

Thread temp closed at OP request


----------

